# Celebrities and Their LVs ***** PICS ONLY *****



## Addy

Hello and welcome to the new Celebrities and Their LVs thread ! 

Since we've had some issues with our previous threads, let's set out some ground rules. 

*1) *Please post PICTURES ONLY in this thread. Comments belong here - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-comments-only-344351.html

*2) *Be respectful of other posters *AT ALL TIMES*. Do not make us deprive you of celebrities again. 

*3)* *Post pictures using the file attachment tool to upload photos! Hotlinking photos means that links may either stop working or you are taking away from someone else's photo hosting services. *

With using the file attachment tool to upload photos, sites like Imageshack and Photobucket are no longer needed. To find the file attachment tool (little paperclip icon), either click on the "Post Reply" button on either the top left (above the first post) or bottom left (below last post) of the page or click on "Go Advanced" below the Message box.


*4) *Please name the celebrity and the bag used, it you need help, repost in the comments thread so that someone can help you out. 



If you require assistance, please PM any of the sub-forum Mods [Ayla, John 5, Selena, Addy, Sunshine, Lee69] - we will be happy to help you. 



This continuation of this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lv-302471.html


----------



## OG_Baby

Kelly Osbourne with red Gold Street GM


----------



## OG_Baby

Elizabeth Hurley with Monogram Canvas Pegase


----------



## PurposeDriven50

Im not sure if this count's or not? But here is Giselle with the Louis Vuitton pink Perfo Musette.


----------



## aoibheann

Colleen McLoughlin with LV scarf.


----------



## Raphaël

Ashley Olsen

Speedy 30 in monogram


----------



## PurposeDriven50

Jordan carrying a Louis Vuitton Olympe Nimbus GM and a matching scarf!


----------



## PurposeDriven50

Sorry forgot to add the picture :shame:


----------



## Sheena841

Christina Milian with Monogram Mat Shelton




Megan Goode with Monogram Canvas Wapity


----------



## ahertz

Kat McPhee with Monogram Canvas Speedy 25


----------



## chellie24

jessica simpson-manhattan gm


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Here's another pic of Lindsay w/ her mini lin speedy


----------



## imashopaholic

Hilary Duff - Mini Monogram Josephine


----------



## imashopaholic

Hilary Duff - Red/Creme Cherry Blossom Pochette


----------



## imashopaholic

Jessica Simpson - Cerises Speedy 25


----------



## imashopaholic

Jessica Simpson - Sac Chien


----------



## imashopaholic

Kimberly Stewart - Keepall, Pegase, Alzer, and Sac Chasse


----------



## ahertz

*Ashley Tisdale* in Glendale yesterday with Monogram Multicolore Pochette Wallet


----------



## OG_Baby

Michelle Williams with Mono Speedy 30


----------



## Haute Addiction

Angelina Jolie


----------



## OG_Baby

Coleen McLoughlin carrying Mono Keepall


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Beyonce and Tribute Bag.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Kimora and Vuitton luggage


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian with large Mirror Almas


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

A recent Kim photo with Monogram Ambre Neo Cabas


----------



## chellie24

Vanessa M-manhattan gm


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Hilary Duff with Damier Azur Speedy 30




Linsday Lohan with Mini Lin Speedy 30




Paris Hilton with Monogram Velours Irvine


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Don't know if anyone remembers her, but here's Dominique Moceanu from the 1996 olympics gymnastics team in a more recent pic with her Monogram Mini Looping.


----------



## xoxshaina

Ashley Tisdale and her Galliera GM.


----------



## xoxshaina

A few more of Ashley Tisdale.
(sorry for double post, just found more of her.)

Monogram Canvas Pochette Bosphore:



Embossed Cuir Stephen in Ivory:



Monogram Multicolore Pochette Wallet:



Monogram Canvas Keepall (55?) Bandouliere and Monogram Canvas Sac Chien



Monogram Canvas Multipli-Cite:


----------



## OG_Baby

Singer Brandy with Monogram Leopard Stephen


----------



## mikatee

Hilary Duff and her Louis Vuitton Olympe Nimbus GM.



Pharrell and LV Initials Utah Leather Belt and LV Jeans



Marc Jacobs with Poche Toilette 26


----------



## FashionMIKE

Pegase


----------



## FashionMIKE

Monogram Canvas Satellite


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor Soha Ali Khan with the now discontinued Lexington from the Vernis Line.


----------



## hellosunshine

tisdale!

With MC Speedy 30 and Monogram Rubis Salina MM; Monogramouflage Speedy 35


----------



## chanel_lovver

Pam Anderson and Epi Leather Speedy 30 in Mandarin



Angie Harmon with Monogram Canvas Oskar Waltz and Suhali L'Ingenieux



Katie Holmes with Monogram Suede Onatah Fleurs GM in Mais



Hillary Duff with Monogram Vienna Mizi



Jessica Simpson with Suhali Le Fabuleux in Gold



Lindsay with Fuschia perfo speedy



Hillary Duff with Limelight clutch


----------



## jassthomass

Aretha Franklin (with Monogram Canvas Manhattan GM ) & Da Brat (with Monogram Canvas Bosphore Sac A Dos)


----------



## bykimber

Ashlee Simpson and her monogramouflage treillis


----------



## Bengt

Ruffa Gutierrez - Mancrazy


----------



## imashopaholic

Christina Ricci - Denim Neo Cabby Noir


----------



## Sheena841

Angie Harmon with Monogram Canvas Pegase


----------



## PrincessMe

Holly Madison with MC Trouvile



Holly & Playboy Playmates (with MC Trouville and Monogram Canvas Neverfull PM)


----------



## PrincessMe

PMOY Sara Underwood with Monogram Canvas Neverfull PM


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Up and coming Sara Paxton with her Pochette Accessories (I love to see the basic pieces!)


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Justin Timberlake with Jessica Biel - Damier Keepall


----------



## Karenada

Nadine Coyle part of a UK Girl group known as Girls Aloud with Monogram Canvas Pegase 60


----------



## Corie

Jefree Star with Lv scarf, Summit Drive and a Deauville!


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA SIMPSON


----------



## amnA-

Aishwarya Rai with her LV Greit


----------



## Karenada

WAG Coleen Rooney with Monogramouflage stole


----------



## Karenada

Coleen McLoughlin with Leopard stole


----------



## FashionMIKE

Lil Kim with black MC Speedy 30


----------



## gucci lover

Mom & Kris Kardashian at LAX on Aug 24 with Pegase (50?) and Monogram Canvas Medium Ring Agenda


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor *Priyanka Chopra*... on the cover of *Vogue in LV Fall 2008*


----------



## PrincessMe

Tara Reid w/MC Marilyn


----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor *Akshay Kumar*


----------



## bykimber

Kourtney Kardashian with Monogram Canvas Stephen


----------



## Bag Fetish

Paris Hilton with silver Miroir Speedy


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Empress of Lucite Shauna Sand with Monogram Ambre Cabas MM


----------



## OG_Baby

Gossip Girl party goers (and celebs in their own right)


Source:  http://nysocialdiary.com/nysd/partypictures


----------



## FashionMIKE

Grace Jones with beauty case and denim shoes.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kim Kardashian


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Hilary Duff with her Damier Speedy 30


----------



## H_addict

*Delphine Arnault*  with Graffiti Speedy 30 in silver


----------



## luvh

Fergie with her Monogramouflage Jasmine


more pics here


----------



## pursesrock

Tara Reid


----------



## H_addict

From _The Sartorialist_




*Speedy 30 in mono*




*Suhali Lockit MM in black*


----------



## H_addict

*mono agenda*


----------



## H_addict

*Denim Neo Speedy*






*Alligator Steamer*






*Suhali L'Ingénieux* 











*Squichy*


----------



## H_addict




----------



## OG_Baby

Andre Leon Talley


----------



## OG_Baby

Andre Leon Talley


----------



## LondonSoho7

For our dear friends outside the UK : WAG is a term given to footballers Wives And Girlfriends. Coleen married Wayne Rooney....  spotted here with a murakami camo scarf. (Source: Evening Standard Megazine 29 Aug 2008)


----------



## OG_Baby

Singer Kelis with Graffiti Speedy & Leighton Meester w/ Ostrich Speedy


----------



## H_addict

LOL, Sewon!!! I was just about to post pics of Kelis and her Graffiti Speedy  but you beat me to it! Anyhow, here are few more:


----------



## H_addict

Kate Capshaw with multicolor pochette


----------



## lvlover30

Graffiti is making a come back!!!! Thank god I have a keepall!!!! The lovely and talented Bryan Boy!


----------



## Sheena841

Kim Kardashian with Monogram Canvas Pegase


----------



## OG_Baby

More of Kim Kardashian


----------



## jassthomass

Megan good


----------



## OG_Baby

Meagan Good


----------



## Chaneller

Ashlee Simpson with Mono Leopard Adele


----------



## Chaneller

Ashlee Simpson with Mono Manhattan GM


----------



## Chaneller

Daphne Leon with Mono Alma


----------



## Chaneller

Holly Valance with Mono Looping MM


----------



## Chaneller

Jo De La Rosa with Mono Speedy 30


----------



## Chaneller

Jenni Dahlman-Räikkönen (wife of F1 2007 World Champion Kimi Räikkönen) with MC Alma


----------



## Chaneller

Kimora Lee Simmons with LV luggage


----------



## Chaneller

Kelly Carlson with Mono Speedy 30


----------



## Chaneller

Miss Universe 2005 Natalie Glebova with Mono Manhattan PM


----------



## PrincessMe

Paris Hilton with MC Marilyn


----------



## FashionMIKE

Kobe Bryant and his Monogramouflage Keepall


----------



## gucci lover

Rhianna in LV Gina sunglasses  [borrowed from *LaLohan* in the Rhianna thread]


----------



## luvh

Kim Kardashian with her black mizi







more here


----------



## amnA-

Aishwarya Rai at the airport


----------



## Cheryl24

*Cameron Diaz* w/ L' Epanoui (I think! Sorry if I got that wrong)


----------



## lightblue84

RIHANNA


----------



## PrincessMe

Holly Madison & Tara Reid


----------



## PrincessMe

christina aguilera's MUA


----------



## blackbutterfly

Ludacris:


----------



## OG_Baby

Another shot behind Christina:  People.com (9-3-08)


----------



## evgeNY

*Pharell *


----------



## H_addict

*One of my favorite celebs EVER - Angie Harmon*  with

cabas mezzo





douville (sp?)




denim alma long




? alligator


----------



## H_addict

with Waltz Oskar







and LV sunnies


----------



## H_addict

with Papillon





L'Ingenieoux GM (?)




epi mandarin speedy 30




embossed stephen


----------



## H_addict

Angie on the cover of Bazaar with various suhali bags







Singer Kelis in denim LV jacket


----------



## evgeNY

Lil Kim


----------



## evgeNY

*Kanye*


----------



## H_addict

*Kim Kardashian with Mizi Vienna and Astropill*


----------



## amnA-

Indian Celeb. Simone Singh with Vintage LV. Vernis Verty.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Stephen Sprouse Leopard Stole


----------



## ImKonTheLVDon

Zac Efron




Nick Jonas


----------



## evgeNY

Young Jeezy


----------



## graphite

Britney Spears


----------



## MaRiL09

*Zac Efron's Taiga Kendall *


----------



## evgeNY

Jessica


----------



## latinmalemodel

America Ferrera with LV butterfly bandeu on her neck, I want lindsy's Gyvenchy necklace....


----------



## Firefly32

Britney Spears holding up her LV Monogram Shimmer Comete


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Ali Larter


----------



## OG_Baby

On the shelf in Rachel Zoe's closet


----------



## H_addict

Catherine Deneuve with Graduate (?) bag


----------



## bykimber

There you go !


----------



## taco

Ti


----------



## swe3t23

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^another pic of her w/ LV


----------



## H_addict

Some vintage VB pics:

*Graffiti Alma PM*











Sandra Beckham (David's mom) with *Ellipse PM*

*



*

VB's friend with* mono Bucket PM *and VB with some kind of* mono wallet *


----------



## LVLux

Madonna and Tiny w/RP LE Weekender GM Pulp


----------



## LVLux

Opps.it is Tiny (T.I.'s girlfriend)


----------



## LVLux

Madonna w/Weekender GM Pulp


----------



## LVLux

Lindsay w/ Weekender GM


----------



## LVLux

Top Model (A.Deyn)w/ Jasmine


----------



## LVLux

Lindsay w/Weekender PMdefinitely Weekender;pulp!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

View attachment 538478


Holly Madison and Hefner


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Zac Efron wearing LV at the MTV VMA's 2008


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ashley Tisdale (sorry if it's been posted already)


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Tara Reid


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lindsay Lohan and Samantha Ronson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Actress Nicole Patrick:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Emma Watson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Model Whitney Thompson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Sophia Bush:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Cameron Diaz:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Kimora Simmons:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jessica Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Hilary Duff:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Sienna Miller:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## yoey8

Ms. Jay


----------



## gucci lover

T.I. - LV damier graphite sweater [sorry i don't know the official name]


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jessica simpson with


Gold le lab,
Mc speedy
Denim speedy,
Cerises Speedy 
Stephen


----------



## Bag Fetish

.Raven with her denim speedy,
London (from Zack and cody) with her denim baggy,
Not sure who this person is, Vernis Roxbury
Not sure who this person is with a Fringe Bucket


----------



## Bag Fetish

.
Lindsay Lilo, with Sac De nuit
Denis Richards with Green denim baggy gm y
Vanessa Minillo with Globe trunks bag GM 
Denise Richards with Pink denim speed
No sure who this is with Mc alma


----------



## Bag Fetish

.No sure who this is with MC speedy
Beyonce with Damier Mezzo
Jessica S with her Oskar
J lo with her Mc speedy
Brook Hogan with her Roxbury


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jessica Simpson with Monogram Alto

Not sure who this person is with the White LE feb

Jessica Simpson with MC pti wallet,

Jessica Simpson with Cherry blossom Retro


----------



## Bag Fetish

Person with britney spears and bit herself
 She  is carrying the Commte ( i think is the spelling)

 and the mahina xl?


----------



## kiwietnana

Holly Madison on Robertson Blvd (Girl from Next Door)


----------



## kiwietnana

Kim Kardashian


----------



## kiwietnana

Beyonce with the LV Patchwork tribute bag


----------



## MaRiL09

Britney Spears leaving a photo shoot for vogue, while carrying her comete


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lindsay Price:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ashlee Simpson:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Nicky Hilton:


View attachment 540334


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Hilary Duff needing her mom to help with her bag!!!:


----------



## latinmalemodel

sienna miller with FW bag I forgot the name don't kill me, she's covering her face but we don't want to see her anyway we wanna see the bag 







^^^look's like her LV has been trough some kind of abuse ekk:s


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kim K has been loving that bag lately! I love it too! 

Kourtney sure uses her well-loved Stephen.


----------



## Socialite

Jessica Simpson with lovely Mono Speedy 30


----------



## Socialite

Colleen Mcloughlin with LV's


----------



## Socialite

Cherie Blair with Afterdark


----------



## kiwietnana

Kanye West


----------



## kiwietnana

Nicky Hilton


----------



## kiwietnana

Murakami himself ... The gangster


----------



## declaredbeauty

She makes me want to add this bag into my collection.


----------



## Anoka

Kanye:


----------



## John 5

Taiwanese actress Hua-Feng (Mary) Hsu with black LV Jhelam Stole (Her orange Kelly makes me )


----------



## ayla

Cameron Diaz and her white suhali l'epanoui GM.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Solange Knowles*


----------



## amnA-

Ameesh Patel; Indian Actress with Lv Luggage on the cover of Indian Mag. Verve.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Britney Spears and her gorgeous bag again!


----------



## H_addict

Angie Harmon @ LAX


----------



## LVENYC

Ashley Simpson


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Miley Cyrus' mom:


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Ashley Tisdale:


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy and Meghan McCain with some of their LV's =] Mahina and Azur speedy!


----------



## gucci lover

Mariah Carey with LV jeans


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mancrazy,





Someone at Brit's boys birthday party.


----------



## FashionMIKE

Another of Megan McCain with Batignolles Horizontal


----------



## ayla

Kim Kardashian and Mizi Vienna


----------



## ayla

Another Kim K with Mizi Vienna.. she really loves this bag !


----------



## MaRiL09

Britney w/ her comete and Jamie lynn spears at blockbuster


----------



## MaRiL09

Lindsay Lohan and LV bottom right hand corner


----------



## FashionMIKE

Meghan McCain


----------



## handbagsjunkie

SIEANNA MILLER LOUIS VUITTON SUEDE WHISPER GM.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kim Kardashian and her LV keychain


----------



## lightblue84

SIENNA MILLER


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## ayla

TI's babymama Tiny with Gold Suhali Lockit!


----------



## chellie24

Kim Kardashian & her beautiful Vienna Mizi (and... a blackberry bold!)


----------



## taco

Rihanna


----------



## taco

Daisy Lowe


----------



## OG_Baby

Actress Elise Neal


----------



## taco

Solange Knowles


----------



## H_addict

*LV shoes*


----------



## k-r3n

Ashley Tisdale with Ivory Cuir Monogram Embossed Stephen


----------



## brightspot23

Mono Canvas Neverfull


----------



## Cheryl24

*Angela Simmons* w/ Vernis Alma


----------



## Cheryl24

*Mary J. Blige*


----------



## Simone-xoxo

To the left, behind Debra Messing:


----------



## MaRiL09

Shauna Sand with her Eva clutch!!!


----------



## MaRiL09

Ashley Tisdale with her Vernis Cles!!!


----------



## ayla

Britney S. and Comete


----------



## taco

Miley


----------



## taco

Holly Madison &  MC Trouville


----------



## H_addict

Epi Petit Noe


----------



## annael_ele

Miley Cruse with Mono Canvas Speedy 35


----------



## LV Slut

Radio Host - Jackie O on her wedding day with white MC Alma


----------



## kate021105

*Kris Bernal (leftmost) - Filipina Actress*


----------



## bronzebeauti

Angela Simmons...


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## OG_Baby

T.I. & Tiny (from his 2007 Album release party in Atlanta)


----------



## OG_Baby

Model Emma Pei


----------



## OG_Baby

Rap Group Outkast's Big Boi attends Rapper T.I.'s 2007 album release party


----------



## OG_Baby

Sarah Chapman (P. Diddy's other "baby mama") attends T.I.'s album release party ~ Former Project Runway Contestant Michael Knight is in the last pic


----------



## OG_Baby

Singer Mya attends T.I.'s album release party


----------



## OG_Baby

Rapper T.I. at his album release party


----------



## OG_Baby

Attendees at T.I.'s album release party in Atlanta


----------



## OG_Baby

Atlanta Hawks player Josh Smith & girlfriend Alex, along with other local celebs attend T.I.'s album release party


----------



## OG_Baby

Memsor Kamarake


----------



## OG_Baby

T.I. & Tiny at his album release party


----------



## H_addict




----------



## OG_Baby

Ne-Yo wearing Louis Vuitton shoes


----------



## OG_Baby

Friend of Kandi Burress (who is on the right)...Kandi was a member of girl group Xscape


----------



## Corie

Here is Jeffree Star with the white watercolor speedy!


----------



## ellerymae

Here's a bigger version... but he said it's fake.


----------



## OG_Baby

Behind Patti Labelle


----------



## taco

Cameron Diaz


----------



## purse-nality

wendy williams w/ what looks like a mahina...


----------



## OG_Baby

Tichina Arnold


----------



## H_addict

*Speedy 25*


----------



## krinkles597

Miley Cyrus and a Speedy.  But I doubt the authenticity of this bag, as I do pretty much all of her bags.  The seal looks too bright red.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## taco

Britney.... Mahina


----------



## purse-nality

ashley s.


----------



## IFFAH

*Choi Ji Woo, Korea, at Kwon Sang Woo and Son Tae Young's wedding*


----------



## IFFAH

*So Yee-Hyun, Korea, at Kwon Sang-Woo and Son Tae Young's wedding*


----------



## IFFAH

*In Paris*


----------



## H_addict

Neverfull GM


----------



## H_addict

*Barbara Martelo (stylist) - LV cles*


----------



## H_addict




----------



## jigga85

my fave artist with my fave accessory:

Alicia Keys with the monogram shawl


----------



## purse-nality

cindy crawford


----------



## ahertz

Britney


----------



## ahertz

Kellie Pickler (hard to see...sorry!)


----------



## lvforever1115

Ashley Tisdale's new Paris Speedy::


----------



## taco

Jessica/Messica Simpson


----------



## PrincessMe

Holly Madison


----------



## ayla

Jim Jones & Lurex Shawl


----------



## FashionMIKE

Sharon Stone with Taiga and Monogram Pegase


----------



## FashionMIKE

Sharon Stone


----------



## FashionMIKE

Sharon's Amfar case


----------



## OG_Baby

Near the clothing rack (Woman in the crowd at Carolina Herrera's party for skincare guru Patricia Wexler)


----------



## taco

Kelly Pickler
Mmmmmamarante


----------



## taco

Tara Reid with Monogram Canvas Sonataine


----------



## OG_Baby

O.J. Simpson


----------



## Corie

Miley Cyrus with monogram Speedy!


----------



## Corie

Monogram Zippy


----------



## PrincessMe

cameron diaz


----------



## taco

Vanessa Minillo, monogram Mizi


----------



## taco

One of the Jonas Brothers


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy with Mahina and Meghan McCain with batignolles and Mahattan GM.


----------



## FashionMIKE

Meghan with millionaires =]


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy with black mahina


----------



## FashionMIKE

Meghan with Olympe Nimbus


----------



## FashionMIKE

Meghan with Stephen Sprouse scarf


----------



## FashionMIKE

French Magazine


----------



## purse-nality

vannesa minilo


----------



## ayla

Riri at LAX


----------



## Karenada

Kim Kardashian w/ black Vienna Mizi


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy McCain


----------



## latinmalemodel

Amanda Sudano Louis Vuitton 2009 RTW



This is the first time I see someone wear the platforms and they are as tall as I thought I prefer the red crocodile ones $3k+.


----------



## Brandwashed

Beyonce & Vuitton Navy Polka Dot Bowly


----------



## taco

Gwenyth Paltrow


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Kelly Osbourne with Stephen Sprouse Leopard scarf


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Victoria Beckham with Mono Cosmetique Pochette


----------



## loving_couture

Blue epi Alma...soo pretty!!


----------



## mrose75




----------



## deluxeduck

Róisín Murphy wearing Look #17 from S/S2008 in her "You Know Me Better" music video:


----------



## yourkie0215

Kim Kardashian with her Mizi( hope these pictures haven't already been posted)















Special thanks to LadyLoboutin08 for the pictures.


----------



## H_addict

Caroline Sieber (leopard scarf)


----------



## taco

Kathy Lee, Frank and cassidy Gifford


----------



## taco

Lenny Kravitz, Kerry Washington and Dita in Paris
Love that clutc h


----------



## lunatwinkle

Sean Connery is the new face of LV. Photographed by Annie Leibowitz.


----------



## H_addict

Caroline Sieber


----------



## Chaneller

Kat McPhee with Speedy 30


----------



## Chaneller

Lil Kim


----------



## Chaneller

Lisa Rinna


----------



## Chaneller

Melissa Satta with Mono Popincourt


----------



## Chaneller

Nicollette Sheridan with Mono Babylone


----------



## Chaneller

Paris Hilton with white MC Beverly MM


----------



## purse-nality

jamielyn spears (that right?)


----------



## Cheryl24

*Sophie Monk*


----------



## purse_lover1988

*Vietnamese singer*


----------



## Cheryl24

*John Mayer*


----------



## H_addict

OK, not really celebs (or maybe they are, who knows?!) but I thought these action shots were great:


----------



## H_addict




----------



## k-r3n

Britney Spears


----------



## gucci lover

hayden panettiere


----------



## acjoy

Britney Spears


----------



## declaredbeauty

Kim Kardashian with black Vienna Mizi


----------



## OG_Baby

Behind Jada Pinkett-Smith (People.com - 10.16.08)


----------



## OG_Baby

Barbara Bush carrying an Epi Speedy


----------



## OG_Baby

Barbara Bush


----------



## deelaa

beyonce


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy McCain with her black mahina.


----------



## amnA-

Shilpa and the gold Limelight...


----------



## jigga85

chris brown with a monogram shawl :O =D


----------



## FashionMIKE

Lindsey Lohan with Cles


----------



## aillae

Lee Hye Young





Kim Kardashian with a Shearling


----------



## stl

Russian socialite Mira and her LV scarf


----------



## aillae

Lindsay Lohan with Red/Pink Bon Bon


----------



## vivicy

Kirsten Johnson with??


----------



## handbagsjunkie

Singer Monica with Louis Vuitton Speedy Cube.


----------



## stl

Vietnamese celeb and her LV bag


----------



## nicole21

Angela Simmons carrying her Monogram Vernis Alma and Monica carrying a speedy


----------



## i_love_yorkie

miss america


----------



## H_addict

Editor of Russian Harper's Bazaar Miroslava Duma wearing *LV Leo Scarf*


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict

Miroslava wearing LV mink scarf


----------



## deelaa

T-Boz


----------



## ptrckii

rene froger's house(dutch singer)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Jessica Simpson


----------



## monokuro

Was watching "The Game" on CWtv.com and I saw Robin Givens carrying this bag. ^^;




Even tho it was on TV.. still cute!


----------



## itsonly4me

Sarah Palins 7 year old daughter - bag looks fake to me.


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

Rihanna Monogramoflauge Speedy 35

i lovee this bag had to add it to my collection loll 33


----------



## OG_Baby

Tamara Taylor


----------



## thomasj93

Lindsay Lohan with LV keychain @ her YSL bag


----------



## Sheena841

Mel B. and husband with Pegase's (?)


----------



## Sheena841

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Sheena841

Keisha Knight-Pulliam and Pegase


----------



## styloboy

"Lil" Bow Wow on Ugly Betty Season 2 Episode 11 wearing an Mongram Pochette Cles


----------



## caramelly

*Tiny from excape.*


----------



## caramelly

More of Tiny's collection...





damier speedy in back of T.I


----------



## caramelly

more...


----------



## H_addict




----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Robert from Day26 with the monogram belt w/pouch.


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## FashionMIKE

Kanye West


----------



## H_addict




----------



## taco

Kristin davis 
MOCA Neverful


----------



## taco

Jessica Biel, Leopard scarf


----------



## H_addict




----------



## jula

Penelope Cruz filming "The Nine"


----------



## H_addict

Another pic of Miroslava Duma of Russian Bazaar wearing Leo scarf


----------



## jchiara

I apologize if these have been posted before.....


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Sienna Miller with her WHISPER


----------



## brightspot23

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ptrckii

Queeeen B'


----------



## watercolor30

Madonna with her LV.


----------



## H_addict

I forget if I posted this pic before and too lazy to go back and check (sorry if repost) - grey LEO SCARF


----------



## Salma24

Kate.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Montag- I know, but look at the gorgeous bag. I think its the whisper


----------



## deelaa

beyonce


----------



## taco

Anne Hathaway


----------



## jula

Kate Moss


----------



## Cheryl24

*Stacey Dash*

*



*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Nicolette Sheridan*


----------



## ayla

Holly Madison and Epi Pochette


----------



## FashionMIKE

Cindy McCain's XLL Mahina and her luggage.


----------



## erisdoe

Gorbachev




Link to the article:
http://www.cherryflava.com/cherryflava/2007/07/gorbachev-turns.html


----------



## taniherd

Mary J. Blige


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict

*Kelly Brook*


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## rene1986

lilo & samro


----------



## i_love_yorkie

behind Kim K.


----------



## gucci lover

solange knowles [beyonce's little sister]


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jessica Simpson, check out her keys. Sorry not sure what its called.


----------



## aillae

Ashley Tisdale Dog Carrier:





Miley Cyrus in a Speedy 40


----------



## OG_Baby

Star Jones


----------



## i_love_yorkie

damier wallet/passport cover

and mink scarf


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Beyonce


----------



## ayla

Balthazar Getty and Monogramflauge Scarf 

(captions courtesy of Perez..)


----------



## H_addict

*Vienna/Alligator Sac Fermoir GM*


----------



## LVtay31

This is my fav. picture! This is where I fell in love w/Stephen...


----------



## H_addict

*LV mink scarf*


----------



## ayla

Lindsay and giant pile of LV.


----------



## ayla

Riri !


----------



## Viva La Erica

At last night's concert in San Jose, CA... this is T.I. with a Black LV belt, which i do not see on elux to provide a pic. But it's the same material and look of the black leather mahina's.

He rocked the stage!! Total gangsta! 

Thanks


----------



## John 5

John Mayer with LV sunglasses


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nicki Hilton...


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Kim K


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Fan Bing Bing


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley tisdale


----------



## ayla

Madge !


----------



## taniherd

Ray J


----------



## Cheryl24

*Amanda Bynes* w/ Vernis Key holder


----------



## jellybellymomma

shanna sand mini lin bucket?


----------



## H_addict

*Stephen*






*Perfo Speedy*


----------



## taniherd

Brandy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna with LV Scarf, and Mahina


----------



## Brandwashed




----------



## purseinsanity

Keira Knightley's scarf


----------



## Barbiedoll

Mary J Blige - LV Scarf


----------



## H_addict

*Mink "BUM" bag*


----------



## PrincessMe

Heidi & Spencer


----------



## PrincessMe

madonna wearing louis vuitton


----------



## H_addict




----------



## PrincessMe

Nicky Hilton


----------



## PrincessMe

Jonas Brothers


----------



## PrincessMe

Vicky from Real Housewives


----------



## Sheena841

Letoya Luckett


----------



## ayla

Paris and Nicky Hilton at Baby Audiger's sweet 16 !


----------



## ayla

Marcia Cross and Blue Suhali PTI


----------



## Cheryl24

*Cameron Diaz* w/ a Suhali L'epanoui GM


----------



## PrincessMe

[/IMG]attach]602725[/attach]


----------



## H_addict

*Leo Scarf*


----------



## H_addict

Camilla Al Fayed (sp?) holding Leo Scarf


----------



## H_addict

*Leo Scarf*


----------



## alessia70




----------



## Cheryl24

*Kanye West*


----------



## Chocolatier

The Simpson sisters.


----------



## jigga85




----------



## Cheryl24

*Heather Locklear*


----------



## dopestyle

Monica


----------



## H_addict

GIOVANNA BATTAGLIA (of Vogue L'UOMO) in LV boots


----------



## H_addict

No clue who these women are but they sure rock their LVs, no?


----------



## H_addict

Pochette Fleur (?)


----------



## francyFG

Madonna


----------



## francyFG

Angelina Jolie


----------



## francyFG

David Beckham


----------



## jula

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Salma24

Leo scarf


----------



## ayla

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## k-r3n

amanda bynes with Mono Keepall Bandouliere


----------



## Bag Fetish

chick behind Brit!


----------



## heychar

TI wearing LV belt


----------



## i_love_yorkie

kim K.


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## c00kies

Courtney Love and her Limelight


----------



## c00kies

Lilo and her Bon Bon Bag


----------



## c00kies

Korean actress Choi Ji Woo and her Limelight


----------



## c00kies

Amy Adams - LV fuchsia jumpsuit & Minaudière clutch


----------



## c00kies

Ryu Seung-bum - Bear Brooch


----------



## c00kies

Nikki Hilton - Neverfull Moca


----------



## edsbgrl

Someone mentioned Jackie O and LV.  This is the only one I can find and I can't make it larger.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Klum wearing LV Heels (Spring 09)


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

shauna sand


----------



## Sheena841

Tiny with Monogramouflage Speedy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Allegra Versace in Louis Vuitton Heels


----------



## taniherd

Ciara:   Suhali Le Fabuleux


----------



## trendhaven

Kourtney Kardashian with Monogram Canvas Stephen


----------



## LA LADY

Madonna's New LV ad!


----------



## H_addict




----------



## LVadict424

Ashanti and Polka Dots Navy Bowly


----------



## ayla

Riri and her Galliera Damier Azur GM


----------



## Cheryl24

*Cameron Diaz*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Nicky Hilton*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Reese Witherspoon*


----------



## John 5

Actress Holly Robinson Peete with Motard Pochette







MJ with model Eva Herzigova and Noir Mini Cube Speedy


----------



## CfashionstarD

*Sasha Pivovarova*


----------



## Gzuzdude08

Jennifer Love Hewitt with her Speedy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Another Pic of Rihanna


----------



## ellerymae

Does Jeffree Star count as a celebrity?


----------



## PrincessMe

American Idol's Fantasia & a Model


----------



## taniherd

Rapper Lil Wayne...Reversible Damier Graphite belt


----------



## PrincessMe

Whitney Houston


----------



## PrincessMe

PMOY Jayde Nicole


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marc Jacobs with Sprouse (I think)


----------



## ptrckii

Please watch this, Miss. Kelly Rowland tours South-Africa, while bringing the world awerness of HIV/AIDS!


----------



## PrincessMe

WAG Carley Zucker


----------



## PrincessMe

The Kardashians at Louis Vuitton


----------



## lvforever1115

Ashley Tisdale at LAX Airport Today, December 11th with Ivory Cuir Embossed Stephen, Mono Canvas Keepall, and Mono Canvas Garment Carrier


----------



## John 5

Benoît Vuitton with Tourbillon watch at LV:


----------



## PrincessMe

TBoz


----------



## Glamazon Huntress

Agyness Deyn with Stephen Sprouse 2.0  speedy. Don't know the exact name for it


----------



## ghall

sorry if these have been posted before...
Ashley Tisdale w/ some of her bags...


----------



## ghall

Vanessa Hudgens with MY dreambag!


----------



## Chaneller

Marketa Kromatova


----------



## rainyjewels

hmm i have tons of pics of VH's stephen...


----------



## rainyjewels




----------



## gucci lover

Beijing Gold Medalist gymnast Nastia Liukin


----------



## Cheryl24

*Elizabeth Hurley*


----------



## PrincessMe

Rihanna


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## PrincessMe

Shenae Grimes from 90210


----------



## taniherd

*Comedian/Actor Jamie Fox: LV scarf*


----------



## tanya t

this is how to wear the gold miroir alma


----------



## LVLux

There you go!


----------



## LVtay31

Real Housewives of O.C.  Trip to the spa...


----------



## OG_Baby

Gillian Hearst-Shaw


----------



## OG_Baby

Jennifer Lopez's sister, Lynda, with Popincourt


----------



## H_addict




----------



## ayla

Kellie Pickler


----------



## Mia Bella

Supermodel Agnyss Deyn


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Caribeandiva

Xtina with LV behind her.


----------



## Label Addict

More pics of Rihanna with Azur Galliera from LadyLouboutin08 in the Celeb section


----------



## taniherd

Rapper/Producer Pharrell Williams


----------



## ayla

Nicky Hilton


----------



## ayla

Nicky Hilton continued


----------



## Sheena841

Rihanna with Azur Galleria


----------



## Sheena841




----------



## Cheryl24

*Chris Brown* w/ Azur belt


----------



## bykimber

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ayla

T.I.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Busta Rhymes *w/ LV hat & scarf


----------



## IFFAH

Korean boyband, *Big Bang*

LV Neverfull


----------



## IFFAH

Big Bang member - *TOP*

LV Tambour watch


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Audrey


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

paris- nicky, ashley, jessica


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

another Audrey


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Jessica














http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=626179&stc=1&d=1230039004


Vicky B




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=626177&stc=1&d=1230039004


----------



## taniherd

Kanye West


----------



## Cheryl24

*Star Jones* w/ a Vienna Alligator Sac Fermoir PM (I hope I got the style name right )


----------



## ayla

Nick Cannon


----------



## Cheryl24

Boston Celtics star *Kevin Garnett*


----------



## kiwietnana

Olympique Lyonnais and French National footballing star, Karim Benzema!


----------



## IVANA<3

Serbian singer *Seka Aleksic*


----------



## bykimber

Nicky Hilton


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Another one of Nicky Hilton!


----------



## dopestyle

Monica and Rocko, Tiny and Brandy


----------



## taniherd

LV Whisper bag
Not sure who the ladies are...I think they may be singers??


----------



## taniherd

dopestyle said:


> Monica and Rocko, Tiny and Brandy




Another pic of Brandy with Mini Lin Speedy & matching boots ..


----------



## deelaa

ashlee simpson


----------



## Cheryl24

*Balthazar Getty*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Solange Knowles* w/ some sort of Damier bag


----------



## taniherd

*Not sure who this celeb(?)is....but I know who her wallet is  *
*Ms. Eugénie 
*


----------



## Cheryl24

Found a better pic of *Solange Knowles *- I *think* she's carrying the Greenwich but I'm not positive


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Actress Chloe Sevigny with a SS09 bag.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sorry if this has been posted:

Samantha Ronson and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## margaritaxmix

Heidi Montag (ew) from The Hills


----------



## margaritaxmix

Busta Rhymes


----------



## margaritaxmix

Lindy Rama



Rebecca Twigley


----------



## margaritaxmix

Kelly Brook



Travis McCoy (from Gym Class Heroes)


----------



## margaritaxmix

Holly Madison (Playboy)



Helene de Fougerolles


----------



## margaritaxmix

Tara Reid



Daisy Lowe



Monica Cruz


----------



## margaritaxmix

R&B singer Monica


----------



## margaritaxmix

Camille Micelli



Cherie Blai


----------



## margaritaxmix

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



Lily Cole (Model) w/ Teal Pochette BonBon


----------



## margaritaxmix

Robin Greenspun


----------



## margaritaxmix

Heidi Montag & Neverfull GM




Margherita Missoni



Lydia Hearst


----------



## margaritaxmix

Last one.. 

Murakami!


----------



## ws32tl05

Pic 1 - Hilary Duff
Pic 2 - removed
Pic 3 - Nicky Hilton
Pic 4 - Hilary Duff


----------



## kittycat824

I believe this is Miley Cyrus


----------



## Nat

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## crisellie

khole kardashian


----------



## Label Addict

Cheryl Cole with Black Surya


----------



## Label Addict

Billie Piper with Leopard scarf


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Linda Hogan with large Scuba bag.

xxx
thanks but no thanks on seeing Linda Hogan's arse in a thong


----------



## lightblue84

Rihanna


----------



## tallymia

Ashley Tisdale with Gold Mirror Alma


----------



## margaritaxmix

Rihanna with Gold Miroir Alma


----------



## margaritaxmix

Agyness Deyn with Neon Graffiti


----------



## margaritaxmix

Debbie Harry


----------



## margaritaxmix

More Agyness Deyn


----------



## margaritaxmix

Kanye West & his "Preview" of his design for LV shoes

Thanks BagAngel for re-doing my pics! I don't hotlink though. I first save to my computer then upload to pbucket.


----------



## lvlover30

agyness with green speedy graffiti​


----------



## PrincessMe

Mamma Mia's Amanda Seyfried with Damier NF


----------



## Cheryl24

*Reese Witherspoon w/ an Onatah
*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Brooke Shields* w/ Vernis Zippy Wallet


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^^ I saw a mini lin mini pochette here.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

*Sofia Coppola clutch with Molly Sims* and of course Brooke's Zippy.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Chiara Clemente with gold Limelight clutch


----------



## stylefiend




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian Shopping at LV


----------



## H_addict

*Billie Piper*






and a great shot from streets of Paris (from _The Sartorialist_ blog)


----------



## taniherd

Rapper Nas
LV Damier belt


----------



## taniherd

Actor Donald Faison

*Not sure who the lady is carrying the LV Denim Cabby*

[edit]: CaCee Cobb


----------



## Bag Fetish

LiLo


----------



## OG_Baby

Woman ex-NBA Star Reggie Miller


----------



## howardu09

Ciara. Her pup is so cute. It almost looks like a toy


----------



## margaritaxmix

Don't remember seeing this Audrey pic in the thread yet:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nick Cannon


----------



## margaritaxmix

Merle Ginsberg

Graffiti Alma


----------



## margaritaxmix

Teairra Mari @ the Notorious movie premiere

Roses Speedy & Shawl.. and the pants of course.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashley Tisdale and her boyfriend with Keepall & Garment holder
Wonder what's in the shopping bag?!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashley Tisdale with Galliera


----------



## margaritaxmix

Christina Ricci with Neo Cabby


----------



## margaritaxmix

Rihanna w/ Gold Miroir Alma





Boyfriend Chris Brown .. LV in bottom left hand corner


----------



## FrankieP

Models with their LV's..


----------



## margaritaxmix

Megan Fox & her...chauffeur? with Damier Luggage


----------



## PrincessMe

Denise Richards


----------



## FashionMIKE

Astropill on Lohan's Birkin


----------



## Cheryl24

*Adrienne Baillon* w/ the Kardashian sisters


----------



## ETenebris

Sofia Coppola


----------



## LVisawesomeness

Mike Tyson


----------



## Cheryl24

*Angela Simmons*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Rose McGowan*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Halle Berry*


----------



## OG_Baby

Socialite Tinsley Mortimer


----------



## PinkCapulet

New In Town movie with Renee Zellweger


----------



## crisellie

the hills


----------



## margaritaxmix

Courtney Cox


----------



## ayla

Megan Fox


----------



## kiwietnana

Inter Milan football player Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## taniherd

Rapper TI and girlfriend Tiny


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Kate Hudson wearing LV:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## tallymia

Ashley Simpson with Monogram Jokes Mancrazy


----------



## lightblue84

Kanye west and marc jacobs


----------



## Bag Fetish

Vanessa and Nick... I think this is her hampstead


----------



## ellerymae

Jeffree Star with a Monogramouflage bag & a shawl.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Another Kanye/Marc pic... this time with Kanye wearing his Keepall, and Marc's cute kilt and tights


----------



## lightblue84

VANESSA MINILLO


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Kanye West and his entourage... words fail me.


----------



## missconceptions

Estelle:


----------



## PrincessMe

Brody Jenner & Jayde Nicole


----------



## rainyjewels

khloe kardashian with gold miroir alma


----------



## xoxogg

Don't know if this were posted before


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eva Longoria-Parker* w/ a Surya


----------



## Cheryl24

*Nicky Hilton *w/ Sprouse Graffiti Shoes (sorry I don't know the official style name!)


----------



## IFFAH

Melissa George's w/the birkin and her friend.


----------



## megaloman

Kim Kardashian and Pink Graffiti Keepall


----------



## lsanch




----------



## Birkin_Ostrich

Beautiful bag


----------



## margaritaxmix

Japanese Actress You with Sprouse Scarf


----------



## kiwietnana

Arsenal and Mexican forward, Carlos Alberto Vela


----------



## sophia618

japanese celeb, ERIKA SAWAJIRI 





















yay, rose pics, finally!!

there is no louie in the last pic, but so you can see what she looks like~


----------



## xanderbsb

Angel Carter (sister of Nick and Aaron Carter) with her Vernis Brentwood from 1/26/09


----------



## Birkin_Ostrich

Hong Kong actress and socialite


----------



## mona_lisa

Jessica Simpson And Imbossed Speedy


----------



## H_addict

*Agyness Deyn* (sorry if re-post)


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Sofia Coppola's designs for LV (featured in Marie Claire Feb 2009- Renee Zellweger on cover)


----------



## latinmalemodel

Karl Lagerfeld, Kanye West and Entourage.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Another angle on Jessica Simpson's Cubes Speedy


----------



## margaritaxmix

Kim Kardashian traveling to the Super Bowl w/ Pink Graffiti Keepall


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jim Jones


----------



## FashionMIKE

Gwen with Bindi sunglasses =]


----------



## lvusr1

Madonna with Orange Graffiti Speedy


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## margaritaxmix

Shauna... whoever that is


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alyson Hannigan (former _American Pie_ starlet and _How I Met Your Mother _starlet) with Neverfull in Monogram


----------



## margaritaxmix

Marcia Cross with Suhali Wallet in her hand


----------



## edanna

lvusr1 said:


> Madonna with Orange Graffiti Speedy



MORE:












> "...Madonna's next most stylish accessory was her £960 bright red, Stephen Sprouse Tribute Collection 'Speedy' handbag by Louis Vuitton."


----------



## ecerda

another of KIM K


----------



## princesselektra

Last night on True Beauty

Billy with his "murse" - male purse


----------



## OG_Baby

Travis Barker
img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090216/travis_barker.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

Brody Jenner and girlfriend Jayde Nicole


----------



## missconceptions

Kanye  lol. (video capture)


----------



## skyrider007

Spencer Pratt


----------



## princesselektra

Camilla Belle on the cover of Lucky with a LV necklace & charm ~5k, and earrings ~2.7k


----------



## margaritaxmix

More pics of Jessica Simpson and her Cubes Speedy - I personally think the extra weight looks great on her!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ciara w/ Gold Miroir Alma leaving the Knicks game at Madison Square Garden 02/04/09


----------



## skyrider007




----------



## paije

Paris with Neverfull GM


----------



## sxcruz22

Jordan Aka Katie Price out for  a run in LA
Wearing Steven Sprouse Graffiti Head Band


----------



## margaritaxmix

Almendra Veytia at the Tribute to Sprouse party in Mexico City, Mexico.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Actress Ana Claudia Talancon at the Tribute to Sprouse party in Mexico City, Mexico:


----------



## Cheryl24

Various pics of *Christina Milian*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## ayla

Cheryl Cole and Surya


----------



## PrincessMe

Mariah Carey


----------



## Cheryl24

Two more of *Cheryl Cole *& her Surya


----------



## MsFrida

Céline Dion









































Black Limelight (PM?), Gold Alma Miroir, Motard Afterdark, Motard clutch, silver Limelight (GM?), Watercolor/acuarelle Speedy, Tahitienne (sz?), Mahina (sz?)


Sorry for the small pictures, just thought I'd share/post what I have found the past couple of months..


----------



## margaritaxmix

Katie Price w/ Olympe Nimbus


----------



## margaritaxmix

Kim Kardashian


----------



## melodywei

I saw this from ebay and I fall in love with it.


----------



## ayla

Kanye and Aziz Ansari


----------



## gucci lover

Rihanna shopping in Dublin on Jan 9th


----------



## lightblue84

Keira Knightley


----------



## ayla

Sharon Stone


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Trina


----------



## lvforever1115

here is Ashley Tisdale with her Odeon GM


----------



## margaritaxmix

Brody Jenner's girlfriend/date? with Sunset Boulevard in Amarante


----------



## lv_couture

Isla Fisher in the new "Confessions of a Shopaholic" movie.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jessica simpson


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Jennifer Love Hewitt:



​


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jessica Simpson sure loves her *Cubes Speedy*!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ana Claudia & Pink Graffiti Neverfull


----------



## margaritaxmix

lvforever1115 said:


> here is Ashley Tisdale with her Odeon GM


More pics of her the next day leaving the gym.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Kim Kardashian at LAX with Reggie Bush heading out for V-day w/ Pink Graffiti Keepall


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashley Tisdale w/ Gold Miroir Alma ... love her Sunnies too.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Mary J. Blige @ a Gucci party


----------



## Cheryl24

*Brandy* w/ an Epi Montaigne Clutch


----------



## Cheryl24

Couple more of *Jennifer Love Hewitt* w/ her Speedy


----------



## Cheryl24

^^And two more of Jennifer from Fashion Week


----------



## IFFAH

Russian celeb? *w/LV* *roses shawl* *and H orange kelly.*


----------



## Spork

jessica with her cubes speedy again


----------



## Cheryl24

Former Supermodel* Veronica Webb *w/ a Graffiti Neverfull


----------



## margaritaxmix

One more of Ashley Tisdale w/ her Odeon and a peek of her Framboise vernis Cles


----------



## margaritaxmix

Eric Dane with LV belt
Wife Rebecca Gayheart has the Coach Miranda


----------



## Cheryl24

*Pete Wentz*


----------



## taniherd

*Model Veronica Webb...Mono Neverfull to her left.*


----------



## lvforever1115

here is Ashley Tisdale and her mother, Lisa this afternoon. Ashley with her Odeon GM and Lisa with the Monogram Etoile Shopper


----------



## ayla

Kanye West and Graffiti


----------



## ImKonTheLVDon

Kellie Pickler with her Cube Speedy


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Chili (TLC) and Larry Johnson (NFL) LV Grafitti


----------



## prisma

Choi Ji Woo ( Korean actress) with LV scarf


----------



## missconceptions

Another shot of Veronica Webb and her NF:


----------



## jassthomass

LV Graphite
Jay Alexander


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jennifer Love Hewitt* still using her Mono Speedy


----------



## Cheryl24

lvforever1115 said:


> here is Ashley Tisdale and her mother, Lisa this afternoon. Ashley with her Odeon GM and Lisa with the Monogram Etoile Shopper



Just wanted to post a close-up of the 1st photo you posted to show she's also carrying some sort of Damier accessory - iPod case?


----------



## Cheryl24

Celeb stylist *Robert Verdi* w/ Eva Longoria


----------



## amnA-

Benazir Bhutto with the Damier Brera...


----------



## freshmess

Pharrell Williams and the pink Graffiti t-shirt
_Screenshots from Nylon TV interview - see full vid here._


----------



## margaritaxmix

Gwen Stefani w/ Bindi Sunglasses


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jordan w/ Sprouse Sunglasses


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashley Tisdale w/ Odeon (love her look, really) and at the airport with LV Luggage


----------



## margaritaxmix

Rebecca Gayheart & MC Cles


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Paris


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eva Longoria *w/ her Surya


----------



## superstar




----------



## sweethi2t

ny fall fashion week, taylor momsen from gossip girl with a girl on left carrying lv~


----------



## Lec8504

this is the first time I've seen this out in action, famous Korean singer Hyori in the LV Graffiti leggings


----------



## Lec8504

the new graffiti shoes worn by Ye Jin (currently on a show called Family Outing in Korea and she's also an actress) and by G-Dragon from Big Bang (a boy band in korea) hehe i'm hooked on Korean entertainment right now


----------



## margaritaxmix

Lisa Rinna (from Dancing w/ The Stars)


----------



## margaritaxmix

Choi Ji Woo w/ Limelight Gold


----------



## margaritaxmix

Shauna Sand with Leopard Shoulder Alma by Azzedine Alaia (ID'd by H_addict)

(stolen from celebrities forum)


----------



## margaritaxmix

Madonna again w/ Orange Graffiti Speedy


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jordan / Katie Price with a piece from the Scuba line:


----------



## trangsta

Kim Kardashian and her pink Graffiti Keepall


----------



## trangsta

Paris Hilton and her pink Graffiti Keepall


----------



## Salma24

Penelope Cruz and Monogram Canvas Deauville


----------



## margaritaxmix

Old pics of Zhang Ziyi (not my favorite, but she really looks gorgeous here) 

With LV Scarf & Tambour Bijou Red (thanks bb10lue!) 





Ladies behind her with Suhali Lockit and Mono Speedy


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ashley Tisdale on vacation in Mexico - w/ Damier iPod case.


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Sofia Coppola (in her gorgeous Paris Apartment) with her LV creation 
Source: ISofia Coppola LiveJournal and Vogue Japan


----------



## Cheryl24

Mamma Mia's *Dominic Cooper:*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Lydia Hearst*


----------



## sophia618

^^ same girl


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Astropill in mono




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=689741&stc=1&d=1235553905


----------



## lightblue84

MELANIE BROWN


----------



## penelope tree

ashley tisdale and random american person yet to be famous in the UK.

ashley has her framboise cles (she loves this one and has had it for years)

and LV odeon (a new addition)


----------



## MACsarah

^the girl with ashley is Caroline Clark.





Rachel zoe.

=)

not sure if it has been posted..


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## John 5

Andre Leon Talley with personalized Mono Boite Falcons








Benoit Louis Vuitton with LV tie


----------



## Lec8504

better modeling pic of graffiti leggings by Korean actress Yoon Eun Hye.


----------



## ROMAAMOR




----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Keyshia Cole


----------



## taniherd

*Rapper & Actress Eve *


----------



## taniherd

*One more*


----------



## mmac

Aubrey O'Day with Damier Trevi


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jennifer love hewitt


----------



## IFFAH

Korean celeb of BIG BANG- Kwon Jiyong

Stephen Sprouse bandanna, cuff & sneakers


----------



## *GINGER*

White evidence on THE DREAM...sorry, I still don't know how to blow pics up, maybe someone can help me out..


----------



## IFFAH

Korean celeb of BIG BANG- Kwon Jiyong

Graffiti Sunglasses


----------



## IFFAH

Korean Celeb- Lee Hyori


----------



## IFFAH

Korean Celebs - Lee Hyori, Sohee, Yun Un-Hye (left to right)


----------



## latinmalemodel

Girl next to Britney, Mahina L


----------



## lvlover30

paris with graffiti pink Speedy


----------



## IFFAH

*Singapore Actress/Singer: Fann Wong*

Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter RTW 2007


----------



## sxcruz22

madonna and roses stole


----------



## Cheryl24

*Holly Madison* w/ a Black MC Trouville


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jessica simpson and roses keepall


----------



## bb10lue

Sienna with rose stole


----------



## bb10lue

Don't know who she is....but beautiful rose stole again!!!


----------



## bb10lue

not sure if its posted before...green graffiti speedy


----------



## ayla

Janet Jackson and Monogram Mini Bi-Fold Wallet


----------



## baglady88

Jennifer Love Hewit in Febuary 2009 with the next speedy on my list!


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria


----------



## mvc_sassy

Philippine Actress Marian Rivera with her Damier Azure Saleya PM
(photo courtesy of stylebible.ph)
look beside her another LV!


----------



## Mia Bella

Another of Jessica Simpson w/ her Roses Keepall


----------



## oskarsobsession

so does Homer Simpson count as a celebrity?


----------



## taniherd

*Sheree from Bravo channel Atlanta Housewives reality show*


----------



## brightspot23

erin mullaney, head buyer for Browns Fashion, with stephen sprouse stole

(altamiranyc.com)


----------



## jch0425

*Model with Spring 2009 African Queen Mara Limelight Clutch*


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Classy :okay: Paris Hilton with her Shine McKenna


----------



## Cheryl24

*Ashlee Simpson* w/ a Graffiti Keepall


----------



## Cheryl24

*Sharon Stone* w/ a Bronze Vernis Tompkins Square


----------



## H_addict

*Eva Herzigova*


----------



## H_addict

From _The Sartorialist_ blog 






And from _stylesightings_


----------



## stylefiend

Kanye, pic from JustJared


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## heychar

Kanye with LV tee in the Background, i'm assuming its one of his entourage  censored it for younger viewers and those like myself that don't want to see it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jessica Biel's Cuff @ Oscars


----------



## penelope tree

here she is with her cles again, girl loves it.
slightly hideous outfit.


----------



## John 5

Rapper Flo Rida with Evidence sunglasses:


----------



## LesChicsFilles

Kate Moss at Chanel A/W 09-10
rocking a Sofia Coppola for Louis Vuitton clutch.
source: Gettyimages


----------



## mirason

Chloe Sevigny with limelight clutch and LV sandal


----------



## plome

Model Miranda Kerr with Monogram Canvas Sac Chien and Mahina


----------



## Cheryl24

*Milla Jovovich*


----------



## deluxeduck

Jamie Hince with the suede SC Bag


----------



## Deborah1986

Victoria Beckham with multi-colored Spicy Sandals
(Goat leather, 4.5 inch navy suede sandals reportedly cost a whopping $2K)


----------



## rusi

Lady GaGa with Graffiti tights and bikini


----------



## baglady88

Modern day Ike and Tina Turner lol..j/k..Rihanna wearing the miror Alma and Chris Brown


----------



## Cheryl24

*Brandy*


----------



## southpaw

penelope cruz and Pedro Almodovar


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jennifer Love Hewitt* w/ a Manhattan PM


----------



## margaritaxmix

Chinese actress Gong Li


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alexa Chung





Milla Jovovich


----------



## margaritaxmix

Denise Richards


----------



## margaritaxmix

Lorenzo Martone w/ Rachel Zoe


----------



## FashionMIKE

Aishwarya Rai Bachchan


----------



## lightblue84

Amber Rose


----------



## John 5

Jeffree Starr (music artist) with white Bindi sunglasses


----------



## ayla

Kim K with Graphite Pegase


----------



## trendhaven

Kris kardashion with louis vuitton damier graphite keepall bag.


----------



## lvlover30

Lorenzo Martone


----------



## penelope tree

i just posted this in the a.tis thread in the celeb section, lol.
i think she looks great and o look theres her lv again.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nicky Hilton - MC Astropill


----------



## margaritaxmix

The always "classy"  Shauna Sand


----------



## margaritaxmix

Sarah Jessica Parker - Roses Scarf


----------



## margaritaxmix

Louise Burgoin - RTW & African Queen Limelight (?)


----------



## monokuro

Took from another forum. ^^;





Korean Model/Actress "Kim Nam Joo"

Real or not? I have no idea. ^^;


----------



## rebecca72

Marc Jacobs and Lorenzo Martone


----------



## ayla

Keira Knightley


----------



## ayla

Miroslava Duma


----------



## lightblue84

Mirka Vavrinec, Roger Federer's girlfriend


----------



## ayla

Lil' Kim


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nicole Richie (channeling Lady Gaga?) in Sprouse leggings


----------



## baglady88




----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Ashley Tisdale
Keepall
Vernis Cles (or just a red bag tag? Can't really tell)
Embossed Stephen bag
Shopping bag..wonder what is inside!!


----------



## Cheryl24

*Angie Harmon* w/ a nice close-up of the bag


----------



## jigga85

Alicia Keys y'all


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Tiny's (from the 90s R&B group Xcape also rapper TI's "fiance") Daughter w/ Damier Azul Speedy 25


----------



## taniherd

*R&B singer Monica *


----------



## ayla

Marc Jacobs and fiance Lorenzo Martone


----------



## taniherd

*Angela Simmons *


----------



## lightblue84

Mirka Vavrinec


----------



## bykimber

Kate Moss with a bag from Coppola's collection


----------



## kiwietnana

French footballing stars Franck Ribery and Karim Benzema


----------



## John 5

Denise Rich with Watercolor Jamais and Daniel Lalonde, President & CEO of LV, N.A.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Posted by *sunshinequeen* in the comments thread: 

Lauren Conrad w/ Mono Papillon and Damier Speedy 25


----------



## margaritaxmix

Zac Efron & Taiga Keepall


----------



## margaritaxmix

Rose McGowan & Red Epi Soufflot


----------



## John 5

As much as I despise of Ashley... Miley Cyrus (with black MC Beverly MM), Ashley Tisdale, and Ashley's Mom Lisa on Rodeo Drive with Mono Rubis Salina (looks like an MM)


----------



## anglarry04

i am not sure if this was posted or not (i dont recall seeing it)

T.I.'s fiancee TINY


----------



## PrincessMe

Rod Stewarts Wife, Penny


----------



## ayla

Vintage photo of Jane Fonda carrying a Speedy ! 






(source: http://images.google.com/hosted/lif...illa:en-GB:official&hs=Ttk&sa=N&start=36&um=1)


----------



## MACsarah

from Tough love on VH1


----------



## margaritaxmix

Cheryl Cole w/ Surya, looking gorgeous as usual!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Travis Barker & his kids going on a HUGE LV shopping spree, it appears! 
I'm dying to know what's in those bags!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Victoria Beckham's stunning heels:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Lisa Rinna


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alexa Chung 






Holly Robinson Peete






Floyd Mayweather


----------



## inverved

*Lara Bingle*


----------



## taniherd

*R&B singer Ciara*


----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## lvlover30

Real Madrid team. THe monogram pegase totally looks good on these guys.


----------



## lvlover30

Speidi!


----------



## lightblue84

LIV TYLER


----------



## hfxshopgirl

vanessa minnillo and nick lachey


----------



## taniherd

*New Orleans Saints football player Reggie Bush * 
*I "think" he's wearing LV Evidence sunnies please correct me if I'm wrong.  *


----------



## ayla

Nick Cannon and Azur Belt !


----------



## margaritaxmix

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## PrincessMe

Mariah Carey


----------



## PrincessMe

Vanessa Minillo




http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/vanessa-nick-419-8.JPG


----------



## PrincessMe

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## babyhart

Lorenzo Martone -he's really into the graffitti


----------



## H_addict

LV shoes (on the left)? (please delete if they aren't)


----------



## ayla

Riri


----------



## PrincessMe

Holly Madison


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## H_addict

LV Tribal (?) shoe again


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Katie Price & Vernis Bedford*


----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## alopez3289

Princess RiRi in white evidence sunglasses.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jessica Simpson... spot the LV.


----------



## Redenkeew

Miley


----------



## lv_couture

Kelly Osborne


----------



## lv_couture

Janet Jackson and Jermaine Dupri - Vuitton Bandeau Scarf


----------



## NoSnowHere

Eve


----------



## NoSnowHere




----------



## NoSnowHere

Veronica Webb


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ciara


----------



## NoSnowHere

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## T.J.

not sure if it has been posted yet

jessica alba


----------



## lightblue84

Melanie Griffith


----------



## ETenebris

Kelly Osbourne with Paname Flight Bag (pic from People.com)


----------



## amnA-

Sonam Kapoor for a shoot...


----------



## ayla

Meghan McCain and Speedy Cube


----------



## mario.af

Sofia Coppola and her clutch in gold and suede


----------



## margaritaxmix

Deborah Harry at the Topshop opening w/ Roses Pochette... Husband(?) with Monogramouflage Scarf/Shawl


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Christina Milian in LV Dress


----------



## ayla

Riri and Evidence Sunglasses


----------



## PrincessMe

Jennifer Love looking gorgeous


----------



## lightblue84

NICK CANNON


----------



## lv_couture

Christian Siriano - Project Runway Designer


----------



## lightblue84

KATE MOSS


----------



## OG_Baby

Former Destiny's Child member, Letoya Luckett


----------



## H_addict

Tribal sandals


----------



## PrincessMe

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## taniherd

Tyson Beckford w/ celebrity stylist April


----------



## tallymia

Vanessa Simmons with Speedy 30


----------



## tallymia

Angela Simmons - i love this Speedy!


----------



## tallymia

more simmons


----------



## tallymia




----------



## handbag_fetish

Here's one of Kim Kardashian and Reggie with thier Grafitti Duffle:









Here's another of Kim Kardashian at the airport:








Here's one of Kourtney Kardashian (her hair is flawless):







Here's one Pharrell Williams with the Damier Graphite duffle:


----------



## ayla

Miley Cyrus


----------



## ayla

Kanye West


----------



## PrincessMe

Shauna Sands  look closely for the LV


----------



## taniherd

Rapper Fat Joe & his wife Lorena


----------



## taniherd

Rihanna


----------



## taniherd

One more..


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Mischa Barton wearing tribal sandals.


----------



## ecerda

Kanye Louis Vuitton Shoes


----------



## ayla

Mischa Barton - some more pics of her shoes, and her belt !


----------



## jackietong

Brody Jenner's GF with Wilshire in Rose Pop


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Italian actress Micaela Ramazzotti

*


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Ashley Tisdale*


----------



## Cheryl24

Dancing with the Stars* Karina Smirnoff*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Ryan Seacrest* picked up something LV!


----------



## lightblue84

BEYONCE'


----------



## MACsarah




----------



## IFFAH

South Korea boyband, *SS501 *

Kim Hyung-Joon











SS501 group


----------



## IFFAH

SS501 member and Boys Over Flowers F4 drama cast, *Kim Hyun-Joong.* (^^name almost similar but not the same person. He's wearing black in post above).






South Korea actress, *Choi Ji-Woo*


----------



## Deathly Sweet

Madonna and her Mahina XL in noir


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ladies, do you look as glamorous and sophisticated as this elegant creature does when you wear your Louis Vuitton bags? Be honest!


----------



## lightblue84

KATE MOSS


----------



## ayla

Holly Madison and her MC Trouville


----------



## i_love_yorkie

HK actress Cecilia Chung & her son Lucas


----------



## nay.nay01




----------



## princesskara

Ali Larter






Madonna


----------



## lightblue84

Claire Merry, footballer Thierry Henry's ex-wife


----------



## lightblue84

MISCHA BARTON


----------



## taniherd

*Beyonce's mom Tina Knowles.*


----------



## lv_couture

Miley Cyrus


----------



## lv_couture

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Cheryl24

*Vanessa Minnillo*


----------



## FashionMIKE




----------



## Dawn

Jayde (Brody Jenner's gf) with a mono galliera pm


----------



## flypynai

spicy sandals


----------



## princesselektra

a Car celebrity - LV luggage inside the infiniti concept car


----------



## OG_Baby

NBA Player Stephon Marbury

_Note:  The girl in the photo is not me _


----------



## ayla

Lilo


----------



## PrincessMe

Brody & Jayde


----------



## PrincessMe

Vanessa Minillo's friend with Azur Speedy


----------



## PrincessMe

Speidi


----------



## colleenco




----------



## maryelle

lindsay lohan with the wilshire boulevard & graffiti bag charm.

*colleenco that's funny we both post the same picture basically.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Kim Kardashian*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Kate moss


----------



## H_addict




----------



## gabygurl510




----------



## ayla

Lilo and Aumoniere


----------



## maryelle

madonna in lv's f/w '09 rtw at MET Costume Gala 2009.


----------



## Tigger

*One of the Hong Kong famous actress/politician wearing a traditional Chinese dress called " Qi Pao" it is made from LV monogram Roses Stole on her wedding ceremony in Las Vegas.
*


----------



## Redenkeew

Pumps from FW09


----------



## thomasj93

Ali Lohan with Louis Vuitton shoes. I think she borrowed them from Lindsay because there are pictures from Lindsay with the same shoes.


----------



## maryelle

leighton meester (from the show gossip girl) in lv's f/w '09 rtw at MET Costume Gala 2009.


----------



## ayla

Brooke Hogan


----------



## skyrider007

in her hideous dress, boots, and clutch. enough said


----------



## ayla

Miley


----------



## i_love_yorkie

chinese actress and her husband (just got married last week after 20 years dating)


----------



## elle LV

more miley with mahina xs


----------



## PrincessMe

Nicole Scherzinger from PussyCat Dolls


----------



## hellokitty99

oops!  sorry i forgot this was a picture only thread!  dunno how i can delete my comment so i decided to post a pic up instead 

another picture of leighton at the "model as muse: embodying fashion" costume gala at the mets museum.


----------



## jigga85




----------



## Cheryl24

*LaLa Vasquez*


----------



## FijiBuni

Lindsay Lohan Bracelet


----------



## ayla

Lala again


----------



## lv_couture

vintage Britney


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eva Longoria
*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Maria Menounos*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Elizabeth Hurley*


----------



## ayla

Ali Lohan


----------



## PrincessMe

Mariah


----------



## PrincessMe

Katie Price


----------



## ayla

Miroslava Duma again


----------



## sabishka

Gwen Stefani


----------



## PrincessMe

Kelly Pickler


----------



## traitaoxanh

*South Korea singer - Hero JaeJoong from DBSK*

_*Louis Vuitton Cabas Soana*_












*
LV Roadster*











*LV Passport Holder*







*LV Multiple Wallet*







*LV Keepall 55 or 60*


----------



## T.J.

ashley tisdale


----------



## OG_Baby

Eliza Dushku


----------



## Cheryl24

*Uma Thurman*


----------



## kylienarak

Madonna


----------



## ayla

Beyonce


----------



## trendhaven

TINY, T.I.'S WIFE WITH LOUIS VUITTON VERNIS ROSE POP GM ALMA BAG AND LOUIS VUITTON VERNIS ROSE POP BELT.


----------



## maryelle

Lindsay Lohan with monogram watercolor papillon frame


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Embossed Cuir Stephen in Ivory:






I  that bag!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Got so excited I forgot the picture I wanted to post :shame:

Kanye West


----------



## T.J.

ashley tisdale with ursula


----------



## heychar

Ad: Kanye sporting his new LV trainers and his GF sporting...well erm...nothing!


----------



## ayla

Lilo


----------



## ayla

Kelly Rutherford and Jasmin


----------



## ayla

Angela Simmons


----------



## tallymia

gaffiti leggings


----------



## maryelle

spencer pratt (from mtv reality show, the hills) with damier graphite rem & monogram pegase.


----------



## lv_couture

lv_couture said:


> Kate Bosworth



sorry here is pic


----------



## bykimber

Katie Price with Pink graffiti shoes


----------



## plastic-fish

Ashlee Simpson. Not sure but the sequinned hot pants look like Vuitton mono.  Vuitton fashionistas yay or nay?


----------



## OG_Baby

The Dream

Source:  http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/345/72/the-dream-shoes.0.0.0x0.600x421.jpeg


----------



## maryelle

Lindsay Lohan with the roses scarf.


----------



## IFFAH

Indonesia stars


----------



## IFFAH

Kwon Ji-young _a.k.a_ G-dragon of Big Bang (South Korean boyband)


----------



## IFFAH

South Korea actor, *Lee Minho* of "Boys Over Flowers" drama, arriving in Taiwan


----------



## IFFAH

LV graffiti speedy


----------



## IFFAH

Dian Soedarjo


----------



## maryelle

Dita Von Teese and her new boyfriend Count Louis Marie de Castelbajac, son of fashion designer Jean-Charles de Castelbajac, with lv luggage.


----------



## PrincessMe

Rebecca Romjin's friend


----------



## PrincessMe

Kelly Carlson at Beach with Galleria


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I


----------



## JennMSU

bobby dall of poison at the tony awards


----------



## IFFAH

*@ Louis Vuitton Store Opening in Seoul, South Korea*

Ji Jin-Hee






Kwon Sang-Woo






Lee Jin-Wook






Ryu Seung-Bum






Yoon Kae-Sang


----------



## IFFAH

Um Jung-Hwa






Gong Hyo-Jin


----------



## IFFAH

LV spotted behind South Korea actress, Choi Ji-Woo @ Song Yuna's wedding


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## eyeloveu

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maryelle

Beyonce with the Kalahari GM in Masala & the Spicy Sandal in Suede Baby Goat Leather in Burgundy.


----------



## b00mbaka

Mike Tyson's new bride Lakiha Spicer


----------



## b00mbaka

Serena Williams


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## b00mbaka

Chris Brown


----------



## Cheryl24

*Orlando Bloom*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Beyonce* again


----------



## luvbags3

Kid Cudi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

these are indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

highheelconfidential.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/aishwarya_anna_singh_store_launch_bag.jpgindian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

more indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

more indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

shilpa sheety= indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

shilpa shetty= indian actress
pics 2


----------



## OG_Baby

Rebecca Gayheart (Noxema Girl) and her Hubby Eric Dane toting LV Dog carrier

Source:  http://bauergriffinonline.com/2007/11/26/gayheart_dane_112607.jpg


----------



## OG_Baby

The woman behind President ***** and Reggie Love is holding Monogram Petit Bucket

Source:  http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/24953698/


----------



## maryelle

Lindsay Lohan with Graffiti Bag Charm in Fuchsia.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

more indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

idian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## apvu

Rihanna


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

kareena kapoor
louis vuitton dresses
indian aactress


----------



## maryelle

Brooke Shields with Monogram Mini Lin Angele.


----------



## H_addict

*Sharon Stone*


----------



## Blueberry

Mischa Barton's photoshoot for L'Officiel June 2009

Larger pics here


----------



## taniherd

*Tyra*


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## conrad18

*Jessica Simpson*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Venus Williams*


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models
shulpa shetty and lara dutta


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models 
amisha patel


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models
amisha patel


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Aubrey O'Day in a gun shop.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Heather Locklear*


----------



## amusic20

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## PrincessMe

Nicole from PCD


----------



## ishelika

beyonce old pic


----------



## ishelika

brandy


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jennifer Love Hewitt*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Holly,


----------



## taniherd

Hmmm guess this pic should sort of count...
She is Frankie...the *mother* of R&B singer Keyshia Cole


----------



## lightblue84

FERGIE


----------



## Cheryl24

*Diablo Cody*


----------



## amusic20

Jessica Simpson with LV dog carrier


----------



## MengLV

Chinese Movie Star and LV


----------



## MengLV

Chinese Movie Star and LV


----------



## MengLV

Chinese Sports Star and LV


----------



## MengLV

Chinese Movie Star and LV


----------



## MengLV

ZiYi Zhang and LV


----------



## MengLV

ZiYi Zhang: LV dress & bracelet


----------



## Cheryl24

*Whitney Port*


----------



## CoeurVernis

Rihanna with Gina sunnies in Pomme


----------



## FashionMIKE

Michael Jackson


----------



## Cheryl24

*Rose McGowan*


----------



## sophia618

madonna's new ad!  yay~  my new bag  =)


----------



## IFFAH

Isabella Leong


----------



## IFFAH

Cecilia Cheung


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion - Limelight clutch


----------



## maryelle

justin timberlake with damier graphite pegase & keepall.


----------



## ayla

Amber Rose and Millionaires


----------



## ayla

Jerk.. I mean, Chris Brown, and Omarion


----------



## conrad18

> Take from the Jessica Simpson and Kristin Cavallari threads....


----------



## maryelle

kevin jonas with fiancé, danielle deleasa wearing the Boétie PM with Insolence Bag Charm.


----------



## ayla

Shanna Moakler at Diddy's white party


----------



## maryelle

matt damon, holding the Mahina (XL?), with wife luciana, holding their daughter, gia


----------



## maryelle

anthony improgo, from the band Metro Station, with the Brooklyn PM. taken from trace cyrus's (older brother of miley cyrus) twitpic.


----------



## IFFAH

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## H_addict

Duff sisters with Mizi Vienna


----------



## IFFAH

At a Louis Vuitton party, dressed in LV. HK actor.


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## maryelle

orlando bloom, holding the Taiga Pegase, with girlfriend, miranda kerr wearing the Mahina XL.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Janice D waving at us....


----------



## PrincessMe

victoria silvsted


----------



## MengLV




----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and models and designers


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress


----------



## IFFAH

Cecilia Cheung


----------



## IFFAH

Isabella Leong


----------



## IFFAH

Ashlee Simpson. Pic of another angle.






Close-Up.


----------



## H_addict




----------



## conrad18

Various Filipino actresses and celebrities with LV.


----------



## ayla

Madge


----------



## Millemini

Norwegian singer Tone Damli Aaberge with her Galliera.
The man she's with is actor Aksel Hennie which played Max Manus in the movie Max Manus.




Image from Norwegian gossip magazine Se & Hoer.

PS! Here's a link to Tone's latest single "I know":
CLICK HERE


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and models


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and models


----------



## ayla

Shauna Sand & LE Alma


----------



## ayla

Chris Brown


----------



## ayla

Bow Wow


----------



## Pimbi77

Kim K. at JFK


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress/Host, Carol Cheng


----------



## LiYaH102




----------



## LiYaH102




----------



## LiYaH102




----------



## LiYaH102




----------



## LiYaH102




----------



## Cheryl24

*Pete Wentz* carrying a Mono Cles


----------



## Cheryl24

*Rebecca Gayheart* (w/ Eric Dane)


----------



## IFFAH

HK celeb w/*rose pop alma and shawl*


----------



## ayla

Rebecca Gayheart and Eric Dane


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actor/Singer, Julian Cheung w/his wife, HK Actress, Anita Yuen (far right)


----------



## IFFAH

In HK


----------



## maryelle

shenae grimes picking out wallets with boyfriend, ethan rapport-cole.


----------



## IFFAH

HK Model


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## MsFrida

H.R.H. Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden with one of the bags on my wishlist - Passy!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Rachel Zoe


----------



## Cheryl24

*Khloe & Kim Kardashian*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Miranda Kerr*


----------



## ayla

Shawn Carter.. and his lady


----------



## AnabelleP

Cheryl Cole with paprika Kalahari (pic from PerezHilton.com)


----------



## MsFrida

Old and fairly bad pictures, but I thought I'd post them anyway..

Princess Madeleine of Sweden, and her pochette's


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tracey Ellis Ross' shoes - i'm not sure of the name though


----------



## Laaa

Ashley Tisdale has lunch with her mum at Marmalade Cafe, LA, both sporting their Louis Vuittons.


----------



## Laaa




----------



## Laaa

Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## sxcruz22

*Alexandra Burke* - X Factor 08 winner


----------



## dopestyle

tiny (t.i. girlfriend)


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress, Kenix Kwok


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actress, Kelly Chen's father


----------



## PrincessMe

Layla Manoochehri from X Factor (UK)


----------



## Cheryl24

*Miranda Kerr*


----------



## PrincessMe

Miranda Kerr with Sac Chien and Damier Luggage


----------



## Cheryl24

*Brooke Hogan*


----------



## IFFAH

*@ Louis Vuitton Event in Shenzhen, China*

Celebrities


----------



## IFFAH

In Paris


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

@ LV Event in Shenzhen, China


----------



## IFFAH

More...


----------



## katyxb

Patina Lin


----------



## IFFAH

Olsen Twins


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## princesskara

Jessica Simpson with her old classic speedy!


----------



## LouisVuittonAddict

Cheryl Cole and her Kalahari PM


----------



## Scopiogirl

Eva Marcille with LV sunnies


----------



## IFFAH

*At Louis Vuitton ION Orchard Opening SG*

*Denise Keller*, MTV VJ/Model/Host







*Lin Chi Ling*, Taiwanese Actress/Model


----------



## IFFAH

*At Louis Vuitton ION Orchard Opening SG*

*Denise Keller*, MTV VJ/Model/Host







*Sheila Sim*, Celebrity Model


----------



## IFFAH

*At Louis Vuitton ION Orchard Opening SG*

*Qi Yuwu* (SG Actor), *Lin Chi Ling* (Taiwanese Actress) & *Zoe Tay* (SG Actress)






*Nadya Hutagalung* (Model/Actress/Entrepeneur) & *Junita Simon* (Model) with their husbands


----------



## IFFAH

*Louis Vuitton Event in HK*

HK Celebrities

Maggie Cheung (2nd from left)






Amanda Strang


----------



## IFFAH

Takashi Murakami @ same event as above


----------



## IFFAH

MUSE Exhibition @ Louis Vuitton Gallery in HK, a collaboration with HK Artist, Doris Wang


----------



## Scopiogirl

Lil Kim with her LV Alma and belt


----------



## Cheryl24

*Haylie Duff* w/ an Azur Speedy


----------



## trendhaven




----------



## Bag Fetish

Eva,


----------



## maryelle

jennifer aniston with the Leopard Stole in Light Pink.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Haylie Duff* again w/ her Azur Speedy


----------



## Cheryl24

And* Eva Longoria *again


----------



## sanni_81

coleen rooney with roses stole


----------



## Bag Fetish

Dakota F


----------



## couturequeen

Madonna


----------



## maryelle

korean actress, kim min hee, in lv's f/w '09 rtw.


----------



## conrad18

Robert Pattinson deals with a too clingy fan and her Cabas Piano (?).


----------



## ayla

Daisy Lowe


----------



## maryelle

ashley tisdale with the Pegase and her mom holding the Dog Bag.






another of ashley with the Vernis Cles.


----------



## ayla

The always classy Shauna Sand


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Tiny (from Xcape and TI's fiance)


----------



## IVANA<3

Serbian superstar Svetlana ''Ceca'' Raznatovic


----------



## IFFAH

From: www.olsensanonymous.blogspot.com

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## Cheryl24

I think *Rose McGowan* has an Epi Soufflot in every color!


----------



## maryelle

miranda kerr with her Mahina and Damier Pegase.


----------



## IFFAH

*Kimbee* (right) w/Miel Croc Birkin 30 in Diamond Hardware and an Unknown Lady wearing LV Top


----------



## IFFAH

*Yvonne Lui* (left) w/Saffran Kalahari PM and *Mr. Lau's sister* (right) w/Paille Matte Croc Lindy 30 and Poussiere Matte Croc 30B PH


----------



## kate xp

sorry if this was posted up before. Its Miranda kerr with Mahina.


----------



## IFFAH

*Shin Mina*, South Korea Actress


----------



## IFFAH

*In Paris*


----------



## IFFAH

Ginza, Japan


----------



## IFFAH

Actress *Kelly Rutherford*


----------



## IFFAH

Madonna & Jesus Luz


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## ayla

Brooke Hogan


----------



## IFFAH

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=844966&stc=1&d=1249221081


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## maryelle

jessica simpson with her classic mono speedy.


----------



## IFFAH

*Whitney Port* in LV Dress


----------



## IFFAH

*Estelle* in LV Dress


----------



## IFFAH

Kendra Wilkinson's (former Playboy playmate) *friend* on the left


----------



## IFFAH

^The *roses speedy* had already been deemed as *FAKE*. 

Pls post your comment on the thread:http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-comments-only-344351-85.html This thread is for *PICS* only.

*Gong Li* in LV RTW


----------



## IFFAH

Malaysian Singer, *Dato' Siti Nurhaliza *w/LV Clutch






Former First Lady of Malaysia, Tun Dr Siti Hasmah Mohd Ali (left) w/Malaysian Singer, *Dato' Siti Nurhaliza*


----------



## IFFAH

Malaysian Singer, *Dato' Siti Nurhaliza* while waiting for her performance at a musical theatre called, Islam: "Sirah Junjungan Tahajud Cinta"


----------



## IFFAH

More of *Jessica Simpson* w/her sis, Ashley Simpson


----------



## IFFAH

Brooke Hogan


----------



## deluxeduck

notorious Hong Kong celebrity Edison Chen and his favourite Monogramouflage Treillis:


----------



## AAdams

Old photo of Naomi Sims, model, carrying what appears to be a Keepall, photo taken in 1969.  She has died at the age of 61


----------



## Cheryl24

*Mary J. Blige*


----------



## IFFAH

*Cathy Tsui*, Hong Kong artist/model/socialite and husband, Martin Lee Ka Shing, billionaire heir.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Halle Berry*


----------



## conrad18

Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian rocking their Stephen Sprouse Graffitti Keepall and Vernis Alma.


----------



## IFFAH

A better view of *Halle Berry's* bag @ launch event for GAP 1969 Jeans


----------



## Cheryl24

*Gena Lee Nolin*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Cindy Crawford*


----------



## IFFAH

Kwon Ji Young a.k.a G-Dragon of Big Bang, South Korea boyband.

I  his *shoes!!* Though it's mens, I don't mind wearing it though!






He's just acting goofy here.


----------



## ayla

Kim Zolciak


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jessica Simpson *out w/ her Speedy again


----------



## ayla

Whitney Port


----------



## IFFAH

Kwon Ji-Young a.k.a. G-Dragon of South Korea Boyband, Big Bang

(Left w/Seungri, another member on the right)






On his me2day (Korea's equivalent version of twitter)

His newly arrived LV Pegase. I'm loving those characters on it especially the *Big Bird!* Not many may like those drawings but it's really fun to me.


----------



## maryelle

leighton meester wearing a dress from the cruise 2010 collection.


----------



## IFFAH

*Miroslava Duma* in SS06 LV Jacket


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## CGS

Kourtney Kardashian-


----------



## maryelle

korean actress, yoon eun hye wearing a dress from f/w '09 rtw.


----------



## lvforever1115

Ashley Tisdale with her Black MC Keepall & a Monogram Keepall
August 13th


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sophie monk ....


----------



## ayla

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## ayla

Chris Brown


----------



## IFFAH

Who pops it best?

Shin Min-Ah or Leighton Meister?


----------



## maryelle

miranda kerr always traveling with her damier luggage, pegases & keepall. 










another of miranda with the leopard stole in brown. you can see the leopard stole in bleu nuit hiding behind her.


----------



## IFFAH

*Lil Kim* at the beach. Did a search, not posted yet.


----------



## ritaki

Purse Forum  > The Playground  > Celebrity Section
Reload this Page OMG! What has Solange Knowles done to her hair???


----------



## maryelle

korean actor, song seung hun with menswear from f/w '09 for W magazine.


----------



## karo

Madonna wearing a LV bracelet


----------



## PrincessMe

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## PrincessMe

Dannii Minogue


----------



## ayla

Riri


----------



## IFFAH

Brave Brothers, South Korea


----------



## IFFAH

Girls Generation, Korea


----------



## IFFAH

Kwon Ji-Young a.k.a G-Dragon of Big Bang, Korea


----------



## IFFAH

Song Seung Hun for LV A/W 09


----------



## IFFAH

Thai celeb _(from Thai entertainment website. Not sure of their names. It's all in Thai language)._


----------



## IFFAH

More of *Song Seung Hun*. These are all the full photoshoot.


----------



## IFFAH

Kimberly Wyatt


----------



## minababe

german wag. what is that bag?? mc pochette? it looks so small.


----------



## IFFAH

Edison Chen


----------



## IFFAH

Qi Qi


----------



## IFFAH

*Liza Wang*, HK Diva/Actress

During her wedding, she was wearing a Stephen Sprouse Roses Qipao made from LV Roses Stole. It's not the first time she was seen wearing a LV qipao. 






In 2007, during her birthday bash celebrating 60 years of age, she was wearing a LV qipao which she said was made from a LV shawl that she owned.

FYI: Pic below has been posted before.


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## IFFAH

*Yoon Eun-Hye*

In LV head-to-toe


----------



## taniherd

*Tiny Monogramouflage Speedy 
Not sure who the other lady is with the Damier ebene Speedy. 
*


----------



## IFFAH

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## IFFAH

Daniel Henney


----------



## sira

Thailand's rising star, Fluke (the star 5) with damier graphite belt.


----------



## imetazoa

lilly allen


----------



## bykimber

Lily's scarf is LV.

Here's a new pic of Ashley Tisdale's mum with a patent blue Bellevue GM


----------



## IFFAH

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## vervdsh

Amanda Holden and her Amarante Roxbury Drive


----------



## Tokyolove

All from LV


----------



## LuvTare

*Yoon Eun-Hye again.. (From Korea)*

Mahina XL in Gris, Inclusion GM


----------



## H_addict

*Brandy*


----------



## heychar

Ashanti with Gold Miroir Alma...i'm loving the top too!

Angela Simmons with Rose pop wallet

Cobe Bryants wife with Saleya... I think??

Neffe Keyshia Coles sister with Neo Cabby

.....Sorry if any have been posted before!


----------



## naters

Ok, hopefully it works this time.


----------



## H_addict




----------



## IFFAH

Renee Zellweger and her LV on the floor


----------



## ayla

Jordin Sparks


----------



## IFFAH

*Kris Dayanti*, Indonesian singer/actress.

Her mum's personal nurse w/LV, helping to push Kris's mum who's wheelchair-bound.


----------



## taniherd

Angela Simmons


----------



## IFFAH

Spencer Pratt


----------



## IFFAH

*Tamara Geraldine*, Indonesian TV Presenter/Writer _(in front)._ Her assistant helping to carry her LV Mono Stephen.


----------



## lightblue84

Princess Mette-Marit of Norway


----------



## i_love_yorkie

vietnamese model THANH-HANG w trevi GM


----------



## PrincessMe

Check out this video of Nick Lachey & Vanessa Minillo with her speedy and Damier
http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=...0-7c9d-4f85-8171-a9399683331d&isShareURL=true


----------



## IFFAH

*Elisa*, Indonesian Singer 

w/LV Heels + LV behind


----------



## IFFAH

Agnes Monica (actress/singer) & Luna Maya (model/actress)






Ashraf Sinclair (actor) & his wife, Bunga Cinta Lestari (actress/singer)


----------



## IFFAH

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## beastofthefields

Beautiful Nicole Scherzinger.  Beautiful woman......BEAUTIFUL BAG.
Can anyone tell me if this is the PM Suhali Lockit????  Hope so.  I plan to get one very soon.


----------



## beastofthefields

Some more with MY DREAM BAG.  Suhali Lockit.  Is it the PM??


----------



## beastofthefields

The Kardashians sure do love their LV.


----------



## beastofthefields

1 of kim kardashian 
4 of Demi Moore & my fave bag right now.


----------



## Redenkeew

Jessica Simpson with Powder Pump


----------



## mona_lisa

Jenna Jameson & Hubby Tito Ortiz


----------



## imetazoa

lindsay and ali lohan


----------



## Tokyolove

Angelababy


----------



## IFFAH

*Kanye West* @ LV Official Opening/Party in HK (More pics @ http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-63.html)














Rin w/*Rose Pop Wilshire*


----------



## Corie

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=878626&stc=1&d=1252607948
Kat Von D and Jefree star


----------



## Cari284

David Beckham

http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/192/1922398/37_2009/b1ee6c4f278499c8_beckhams9909.jpg


----------



## PrincessMe

WAGS


----------



## amusic20

Leighton Meester (Limelight clutch)


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## latinmalemodel

Shauna sands Bag and shoe holder with Centenaire Leopard bag.


----------



## bykimber

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## ritaki

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## ritaki

Kate Lanphear


----------



## naters

Emma Bunton with Epi Ellipse


----------



## IFFAH

Ketika Cinta Bertasbih 2, an Indonesian film

*Alice Sofie Norin* acting as Eliana Pramesthi Alam


----------



## IFFAH

Ketika Cinta Bertasbih 2, Indonesian film

*Alice Sofie Norin* w/o hijab






*Cut Yanti*

*



*


----------



## IFFAH

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## IFFAH

*Alexa Cheung*

Spring 2009 Collection,


----------



## Cheryl24

*Lydia Hearst* @ Fashion Week


----------



## Cheryl24

*Eliza Dushku*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Sela Ward*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Sharon Stone*


----------



## deluxeduck

Renee Zellweger at David Letterman wearing Inclusion bangles (?)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley


----------



## gemruby41

Eva Longoria


----------



## lightblue84

Ken paves


----------



## PrincessMe

Janet Jackson's Luggage


----------



## PrincessMe

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## PrincessMe

Sienna Miller


----------



## Tokyolove

Sammi Cheng - HK Singer


----------



## Dorothea

Mariah


----------



## CGS

Rhianna and her pink graffiti speedy


----------



## Dorothea

Dominic Cooper
Melanie Griffith


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Carla Bruni


----------



## Cheryl24

*Kimora Lee Simmons*


----------



## stl

Margherita Missoni's sister with a LV clutch


----------



## PrincessMe

sophie monk


----------



## PrincessMe

heidi's friend


----------



## stl

Vietnamese model, Thanh Hang and her Trevi


----------



## stl

Her again with her Trevi


----------



## stl

Vietnamese celeb with a LV


----------



## stl

Vietnamese celebs with a LV


----------



## stl

Vietnamese singer Ho Ngoc Ha with her LVs


----------



## i_love_yorkie

vietnamese model, Thanh hang


----------



## Sugarae2000

Nelly


----------



## stl

Vietnamese actress Do Hai Yen and LVs


----------



## stl

Some others


----------



## ritaki

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## ritaki

Anna dello Russo


----------



## naters

T-boz from TLC


----------



## IFFAH

*Anya Kasakova, *Model


----------



## ritaki

Anna dello Russo again


----------



## warden2

Rapper Trina with her Neverfull Azur


----------



## maryelle

"king" spencer pratt and heidi montag holding the Dog Bag 40. 









miss j. alexander (from america's next top model) with the Jorn.


----------



## H_addict

*Sienna Miller* (sorry if re-post)


----------



## maryelle

photos from backstage lv spring 2010 fashion show.

zoe saldana holding the Sobe clutch





katy perry (holding the Minaudiere) and marc jacobs





another of katy perry with her stylist, johnny wujek





camilla belle (holding the Epi Electric Alma?)





japanese actress, rinko kikuchi (holding the Monogram Coquette Pochette) and chinese actress, gong li


----------



## maryelle

leighton meester (carrying the Sofia Coppola bag in suede asphalt) with her stylist logan horne


----------



## maryelle

freida pinto holding the Double Jeu Néo-Noé


----------



## OG_Baby

Adriana Lima

Source:  http://www.theimagist.com/taxonomy/term/977?page=5


----------



## sxcruz22

Leighton Meester Wearing the paisley scarf and SC Asphalt Suede baghttp://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/08/leighton-tcas/leighton-meester-teen-choice-awards-2009-01.jpg

Sorry i couldnt get the image to load


----------



## maryelle

rachel bilson with the Leopard Stole in Bleu Nuit.


----------



## maryelle

david beckham with the Waterproof Keepall.


----------



## lightblue84

Naomi Campbell with a S/S 2010 bag


----------



## Cheryl24

*Heather Locklear*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Liv Tyler*


----------



## gemruby41

*Jennifer Love-Hewitt *


----------



## gemruby41

*Jayde Nicole*


----------



## iced latte

Love her!


----------



## theekayu

"Grace" a celeb and star from the famous history movie "Suriyothai", from Thailand. This is her at the Gala holding LV Monogram Limelight PM in copper.


----------



## theekayu

Paula, another famous star in Thailand and now- in other countriestoo in Louis Vuitton dress. (Sorry - I'm not sure. It's said so.)


----------



## theekayu

Princess Siriwannawari from Thailand with 2 cases that she has designed with Maison Louis Vuitton. (She is a fashion designer.) These cases are for charity auction






The Damier is watch case for men and the mono is jewelry case for women.






After the auction, it appeared that a girl won the jewelry case and Louis Vuitton, itself, bought the damier case back to its collection at the Maison.


----------



## PrincessMe

Nicole from PCD


----------



## conrad18

The woman behind Ashley Tisdale has a Totally and a LV wallet.


----------



## conrad18

Ashley Tisdale with a Mono Pegase, and the guy behind her in the last pic has a Damier bag.


----------



## amusic20

Whitney Port w/ coin purse chapeau roses


----------



## minababe

vanessa hudgens with a damier piece. does somebody know what it is?


----------



## ayla

Omarion


----------



## Mairena

A spanish talk show host


----------



## diva j*

*angela simmons*:


----------



## conrad18

More pics of Ashley Tisdale and her Mono Pegase at LAX.


----------



## taniherd

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## PrincessMe

Audrina


----------



## Cheryl24

The beautiful *Lynda Carter* (Wonder Woman!)


----------



## Sugarae2000

Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom


----------



## Sugarae2000

Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom


----------



## maryelle

Dita Von Teese with the Passport Cover and wearing the Desmayo (not sure about the sunglasses, but i know they're LV)
also shown is her luggage.


----------



## conrad18

Ashley Tisdale and her well-loved Framboise cles. I love how she's had her cles forever and she still uses it all the time.


----------



## IFFAH

Krisdayanti, singer from Indonesia


----------



## staceyandhitesh

im back with more idian celebs


----------



## staceyandhitesh

morew


----------



## staceyandhitesh

more


----------



## PrincessMe

Sandra Bullock & Jesse James


----------



## PrincessMe

Jennifer Love Hewitt





Mariah Carey's bag (in background)


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## Wentworth-Roth

PrincessMe said:


> Mariah Carey's bag (in background)



Another view of Mariah's bag. Strangely, I cannot id it.


----------



## PrincessMe

Katy Perry & Russell Brand


----------



## PrincessMe

Kim Kardashian with astropill


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Aubry O'Day-use to be on Diddy's show
Electric Epi HOw??


----------



## conrad18

*Kristin Cavallari's friend with a Damier Speedy (from the Kristin Cavallari thread).*


----------



## taniherd

Nick Cannon


----------



## taniherd

Katharine McPhee


----------



## Cari284

Maggie G at the Saks event


----------



## deluxeduck

not Epi Electric, but Vernis Amarante


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress


----------



## Lime

Victoria Beckham with a LV bag, not sure the style name, but a nice change to see on her from all those H bags:


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion with Whisper GM


----------



## Cheryl24

*Emmy Rossum*


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY




----------



## Cheryl24

*Kim Kardashian* w/ a Wapity


----------



## Cheryl24

*Nicole Scherzinger*


----------



## Aikandy

Must be from the same collection!  I want too!


----------



## PrincessMe

jenna jameson


----------



## gemruby41

*Rihanna*


----------



## kelly.kak




----------



## gemruby41

*Rihanna*


----------



## CGS

Brittany Murphy


----------



## O_BO

Grace Coddington Eclipse Pochette


----------



## Cari284

Rachel Bilson's friend


----------



## Cari284

Sorry if simular pics have been posted. From The September Issue:


----------



## Cheryl24

*Lil Kim*


----------



## IFFAH

^*Lil Kim*, :ninja:

*Marcella Zalianty*, Indonesian Actress


----------



## IFFAH

Old pics, not posted yet,

@ Jakarta, Indonesia

*Krisdayanti*, actress/singer in LV RTW







*Julie Estelle, *actress






*



*

*Shanty*, singer


----------



## IFFAH

*Donita*, actress from Indonesia


----------



## IFFAH

*Agnes Monica*, Indonesian singer/actress


----------



## IFFAH

*Shanty*, singer


----------



## IFFAH

*Maia Estianty*, Indonesian singer


----------



## IFFAH

*Maia Estianty*, Indonesian singer


----------



## cognac-vsop

OJ DA JUICEMAN (rapper)

wearin evidence shades.


----------



## cognac-vsop

young dro (rapper) & lloyd banks (rapper)
wearin evidence shades.


----------



## H_addict

*Bianca Brandolini*


----------



## Lynny0780

Shakira with a leopord stole


----------



## Cheryl24

7th Heaven's *Beverly Mitchell*


----------



## superstar

Jacqueline Bracamontes spanish soap actress


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion with her monogramouflage (?) scarf


----------



## MsFrida

Don't know if this counts as a "celebrity pic" since it's on a movie set, but thought I'd share...

*[SATC#2 SET PICTURE BELOW]*









































*



*


----------



## keishapie1973

^^ Oh yes, it counts!!  I love SATC.


----------



## Cari284

Emmy Rossum, Kate Moss, Madonna, Halle Berry and Jessica Simpson all at the airport with LV


----------



## CGS

Laila Ali


----------



## ayla

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## sxcruz22

what's her name?  She's from PCD and i believe she's using the Limelight Clutch in Copper.


----------



## IFFAH

Mikki Yao


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

More pics over @ http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-68.html#post13363218


----------



## lightblue84

Helen Swedin


----------



## hmpatx

I love Jlo! she is sooo hot!


----------



## Deathly Sweet

Toni Braxton


----------



## Cari284

Nicollette Sheridan


----------



## Cari284

Lara Stone (at least _I_ think she's a celebrity) for Louis Vuitton Spring 2010 (pictures from http://www.fabsugar.com/6578929?page=0,0,0)


Also posted in: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/random-lv-pics-37767-68.html#post13400746


----------



## otilia

Kristin Davis


----------



## CGS

David Beckham


----------



## beastofthefields

Shenae Grimes with Sarah wallet??
She is STUNNING and so natural.  & of course I WANT her wallet.


----------



## beastofthefields

Another 5 pics of Shenae Grimes and her Sarah Wallet.  Correct me If this isnt the Sarah.   x
I want this wallet.  Just seems so fancy and chic and posh to me.


----------



## beastofthefields

VanessaHudgens with the LV Stephen


----------



## beastofthefields

Vanessa Hudgens with the Stephen and also with the Red Vernis Pomme 4 key holder


----------



## Deathly Sweet

Alicia Keys


----------



## IFFAH

Opening of LV Maison in Macau






Shu Qi


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## Deathly Sweet

Oops, let's try this again ush:

Yoon Eun-hye in F/W 2009 blouse


----------



## CGS

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Cheryl24

*Hilary Duff *shopping @ LV






*Melanie Griffith*


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

R&B Singer Kandi Burruss and (Keyshia Cole?) with a Damier Azur Trevi PM.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Marc Jacobs* w/ Lorenzo


----------



## IFFAH

More on Marc Jacobs


----------



## IFFAH

*Jessica Simpson* shopping @ midtown Manhattan recently


----------



## pursedout

Seungri of BIG BANG wearing Sprouse t shirt


----------



## Prada_Princess

Victoria Beckham wearing a bag I NEEEEEED

Larger pics here

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/11/16/victoria-beckham-is-foxtail-foxy/


----------



## IFFAH

*Marc Jacobs* at the beach again. This time w/Hermes Alezan Swift Cabas Shadow (A/W 09 new version of birkin) & LV Stephen Sprouse Graffiti Towels.


----------



## MJLOVER33

*Mariah carey....carrying that glitter LV bag...I dont know what its called lol*


----------



## louboutinash

MINI Noe ROCOCO..beautiful i have it in black..


----------



## Sugarae2000

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon arriving at JFK airport together. New York City, USA  29.12.09


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Lindsay Lohan with Monogram canvas luggage.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Whitney Port*


----------



## Cari284

Swedish Sofi Fahrman and Carolina Gynning


----------



## lovebeibei

don't know if this has been posted, but Madonna and Stephen Sprouse Graffiti Speedy


----------



## peachy pink

I think this is really cool!


----------



## Sugarae2000

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Mar

Camilla Belle


----------



## Mar

Freida Pinto


----------



## Mar

Katy Perry * Shenae Grimes


----------



## Mar

CHLOE SEVIGNY


----------



## Mar

Anna Wintour


----------



## Mar

Salma Hayek


----------



## Mar

Usher


----------



## Mar

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Mar

Nina García


----------



## Mar

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Mar

SOFIA LOREN


----------



## Sugarae2000

Kimora Lee Simmons and Djimon Hounsou


----------



## karo

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion and son with what I believe is a Conquerant in Damier Geant in the background?






Screencap taken from this trailer


----------



## hereuse

DODA - polish singer and celebrity

source: gazeta.pl, zeberka.pl,


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Slovak model Romana Skamlova


----------



## First Lady

Angela Simmons Speedy 40


----------



## snowycoco




----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Kangana Ranaut with a black My Deer! bag.


----------



## Sugarae2000

Angela Simmons sporting a Louis Vuitton handbag, having lunch at Toast in West Hollywood Los Angeles, California  14.01.10
Mandatory Credit: WENN.com


----------



## IFFAH

*Dato' Siti Nurhaliza* with her limited edition LV Calliope @ launching of her duet album, CTKD.


----------



## Winterbaby

Madonna going for dinner in Brazil. (Nov '09)


----------



## Winterbaby

More Madonna in Brazil.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## otilia

*Margarita Missoni*


----------



## PrincessMe

danielle Lloyd


----------



## sarahloveslouis

hereuse said:


> DODA - polish singer and celebrity
> 
> source: gazeta.pl, zeberka.pl,


 

Sorry to be the one to point it out, but her MC Speedy is a fake!


----------



## IFFAH

*Jennifer Lopez* in Louis Vuitton dress


----------



## IFFAH

Another shot of Malaysian's singer a.k.a. LV Queen, *Dato Siti Nurhaliza's* *Calliope*

Credits: KlubbKidd.com

Dato' Siti and Krisdayanti (another LV queen, w/Hermes Jige)

















A close-shot,


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

*Bryanboy* 

Credit: His own blog


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jessica Simpson


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Miley Cyrus' BFF


----------



## claudis_candy

Angie and ..I dont know whats this bag?


----------



## claudis_candy

*Jessica Szohr*


----------



## claudis_candy

again *Angie*


----------



## claudis_candy

*Uma Thurman*


----------



## claudis_candy

*Kinga Rusin* polish presenter TVN


----------



## claudis_candy

*Agnieszka Frytkowska * from reality show Big Brother


Speedy Monogram Cerises










Cherry Blossom Satin shoes


----------



## Cari284

Zoe Saldana at the Globes in Vuitton


----------



## PrincessMe

hilary duff


----------



## Mar

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bronzebeauti

Credits: http://mystyleluxe.blogspot.com/

I love when people pick the 40.. it takes guts. But, this goes to show that you can rock the 40 @ any size..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^^ Pictures only allowed in this thread. 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> Not sure if this was already posted.
> taraci.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/jessandbag.jpg



Try again...


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion in a Stephen Sprouse scarf


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Rachel Bilson with the new Azur stole?
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3269/021266198.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9564/021266194.jpg
http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1295/021266191.jpg

Pics taken from her thread in the celebrity section.


----------



## Sugarae2000

Nick Cannon


----------



## O_BO

Brazilian Super Model Isabelli Fontana
on the cover of Vogue Brazil with the LV Sunrise in Pink


----------



## ETenebris

Elle Macpherson with the LV Underground


----------



## ayla

Nicki Minaj


----------



## *sam**

Audrey Tautou with Sofia Coppola Clutch Slim Suede Asphalt


----------



## IFFAH

*Krisdayanti*, singer from Indonesia/queen of LVs. Her assistant carrying the Kalahari for her.


----------



## Mar

EMMY ROSSUM


----------



## IFFAH

Datuk Siti Nurhaliza w/*Eva*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Olivia Munn*


----------



## O_BO

Demi Moore with an LV shawl and a graphite Pegase?


----------



## O_BO

Madona with Suede Embossed Wish/Whisper


----------



## O_BO

and I'm pretty sure this the leopard sprouse scarf.
worn as a top lol.


----------



## coreenmd

Manila, Philippines commercial model Georgina w/ epi speedy in cassis (is this a 30 or 25?) and fashion designer Mich with the sprouse neverfull


----------



## karrey

Naomi campbell


----------



## Chaneller

Miss Finland 2009 Viivi Pumpanen with Damier Berkeley


----------



## IFFAH

*Velove Vexia*, 19, Indonesian actress

w/Suhali Le Talentueux


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lee Furlong... aussie cricketer Shane Watson's WAG


----------



## Cari284




----------



## Cari284

Kim K. (the woman behind)


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jayde nicole


----------



## Cari284

Celine Dion and behind Jay Z.


----------



## Cari284

Kelly O.


----------



## coreenmd

camilla belle with vernis alma amarante MM


----------



## redsalta

Melanie Brown aka Scary Spice with Pagase and Artsy

(Rolling Duffel next to her)


----------



## beastofthefields

I think these may have already been posted?  Sorry if that is the case.


----------



## PurseKindaGal

Miley Cyrus with her Speedy..


----------



## ayla

Ashlee Simpson and China Run Cles


----------



## ayla

Johnny Weir


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Some young actor with new Taiga Ridge belt.


----------



## justwatchin

Hilary Duff with a Neverfull?


----------



## rhaccord16

Lil Wayne with some type of Damier Graphite Jacket... LOOKS SICK... wish I could find one

EDIT: don't know why the hell I cant post pics using the image tool... but I'll just upload them as attachments


----------



## FullyLoaded

Came across some NBA players carrying Damier Graphite pieces.


----------



## Cari284

From The Sartorialist


----------



## Cari284

Rachel Zoe


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Totz87

Eva Longoria
leiweb.it/moda/moda-e-star/2009/gallery/img/borse-ai-vip-15-528.jpg

Rihanna


----------



## princesskara

Mel B scary spice - sorry forgot the name of the bag. I think its the Artsy


----------



## vinolady

This is my first time posting pictures so I hope that I did it right and didn't violate any rules.  Just wondering what the celebs and models are carrying.  I know Heidi has the GM, but what about Kristin Davis and the other two models.  Thanks!


----------



## Perfect Day

Victoria Beckham  few months ago (I love this bag) S/S10 collection


----------



## IFFAH

*http://kokokoreano.com/2010/02/27/b...k-live-party-airport-arrivals-fan-sign-event/*


*Brown Eyed Girls*, Korean Girl Group arriving in Singapore @ Changi Airport

Narsha


----------



## IFFAH

Angelababy


----------



## IFFAH

Angelababy


----------



## DTowngirl12

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## lightblue84

Queen rania


----------



## lvforever1115

Ashley Tisdale and her mom, Lisa. Ashley with her Mono Galliera GM & Lisa with a Mono Eclipse Alma in Noir.


----------



## vinolady

Cold Medalist Linsdey Vonn carrying her Neverfull GM and her ski boots


----------



## tallymia

LV party in Rodeo Drive


----------



## tallymia

Rodeo Drive


----------



## IcyPurple

Johnny Weir (on the left) at Elton John's Oscar party:


----------



## ayla

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## ayla

Posh with a Vernis Bleeker


----------



## beastofthefields

Coleen Rooney  lv toilettry bag   - I have all three of these.  Theyre awesome.


----------



## Perfect Day

Princess and international style icon Raya Al Khalifa


----------



## Perfect Day

Elle Mac Pherson with the bag I want so badly


----------



## minababe

Jennifer Aniston with a lv shawl. but which?? can someone ID??


ETA: OP,sorry, this thread is* pics only*,ask in ---> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413-104.html#post14592402


----------



## Deathly Sweet

Hilary Duff


----------



## minababe

model


----------



## beastofthefields

Jessica Simpson with her Stephen


----------



## beastofthefields

Ashley Tisdale - Galliera


----------



## beastofthefields

Eva Mendes with LV Damier rolling luggage

Jennifer Aniston with LV Graffitti shawl in a purple color


----------



## beastofthefields

Hillary Duff Neverfull GM (is it the GM size?) in Monogram


----------



## beastofthefields

Jennifer Aniston - keepall being carried by an assistant.
Another of Hillary Duff


----------



## minababe

Ashley Tisdale with her new Totally GM ( looks awesome by the way )


----------



## sxcruz22

Sienna Miller and her Antheia in Caramel (GM?).


----------



## maryelle

photos taken from fall 2010's runway show






chinese actress, Fan Bing Bing





Julia Restoin-Roitfeld, daughter of french vogue editor, Carine Roitfeld and Margherita Missoni, heiress to the Missoni fashion house





Natalia Vodianova, Daisy Lowe and Alexa Chung





Daisy Lowe and Elle Macpherson


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Tia Mowry
http://www.mediatakeout.com/2010/39472-were_jealous_actress_tia_mowry_is_photod_walking_down_the_street_in_los_angeles____and_shes_carrying_this_seasons_must_have_new_louis_vuitton_bag.html


----------



## karo

Kate Hudson


----------



## mumar_k

Deepika Padukone (Indian Actress)


----------



## Olya6070

Guy Ritchies Mystery Woman


----------



## Olya6070

Liv Tyler. Spencer Pratt and Heidi Montaq.


----------



## Olya6070

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Olya6070

Holly Madison


----------



## Olya6070

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Olya6070

Jessica Simpsons


----------



## Olya6070

Monica Cruz


----------



## Olya6070

Rihanna with Galliera in Azur


----------



## Olya6070

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## Olya6070

Madonna


----------



## Olya6070

Tara Reid


----------



## Olya6070

Not sure if this was already posted...
Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Olya6070

More of Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Olya6070

...and one more


----------



## happy.epi

Alexa Chung with her SC


----------



## ayla

Kate Hudson


----------



## IFFAH

Alexa Chung


----------



## ghall

ashley tisdale w/ her Totally.


----------



## ayla

Bow Wow and Teairra Mari


----------



## ayla

Teairra Mari


----------



## MACsarah

my favorite mowry twin


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Jennifer Hawkins with my dream bag... Monogram Coquette clutch


----------



## KLGH

Madonna arriving in London....


----------



## ayla

Shilpa Shetty


----------



## Perfect Day

Vanessa  White from The Satursdays in a cute outfit (love her jacket) with an LV


----------



## ayla

Rachel McCord


----------



## claudis_candy

Tilla Tequila and berkeley damier behind


----------



## Winterbaby

SJP


----------



## champagne86

Alexa Chung@Coachella 2010
Louis Vuitton Sophia Coppola SC Bag Calf Leather


----------



## champagne86

Ambrosio with Sunshine Blue


----------



## couturequeen

Sarah Jessica Parker SJP loves LV scarfs


----------



## the_bitch

this is a repost but they forgot in the original Ashley's Pomme d'amour Cles


----------



## cettejoliefille

miley cyrus with a pochette bosphore?


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale with a totally


----------



## cettejoliefille

more ashley tisdale totally


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale
 totally and dog carrier


----------



## ayla

Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## ayla

Miley


----------



## ayla

Kimora


----------



## MsFrida

Princess Madeleine of Sweden and her Keepall


----------



## cettejoliefille

^^


----------



## cettejoliefille

miley with her speedy again


----------



## IFFAH

Reopening of Louis Vuitton @  New World Shinsegae Gangnam, Korea



Ko So Young


----------



## IFFAH

Yoon Eun Hye (actress/model) & Gong Yoo (actor)







SS 2010 RTW


----------



## beastofthefields

What size is Ashley Tisdales Totally?????    tia....


----------



## i_love_yorkie

vietnamese singer, Minh Tuyet & red epi lockit





and luggages


----------



## i_love_yorkie

miss VN in usa Jennifer Pham and LV shawl
ngoisao.net/News/Hau-truong/2010/03/3B9CE7E0/IMG_9039.jpg

vietnamese singer Truc Lam & manhattan PM


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio once more


----------



## ayla

Shauna Sands - warning, pictures not safe for life (and not made large for your convenience)


----------



## claudis_candy

ayla said:


> Shauna Sands - warning, pictures not safe for life (and not made large for your convenience)



another dangerous!







oh why oh why I can see eva only with this one celeb!!


----------



## ayla

Johnny Weir


----------



## cettejoliefille

more ashley tisdale.


vernis cles
and her totally i think



and then the cles again
but im not sure what bag it is


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## minababe

vanessa hudgens with a lv wallet or clutch. looove it on her but its old season right? does somebody know the name?


----------



## Winterbaby

Leopard scarf on Dasha.


----------



## mzbag

Venus Williams - Louis Vuitton Miroir


----------



## cettejoliefille

rachel bilson


----------



## B27

Daisy Lowe has been showing off her Louis Vuitton on VOOGUE.COM's Today I'm Wearing:

http://www.vogue.co.uk/photo-blogs/daisy-lowe/100506-daisy-lowe-day-7.aspx

x


----------



## LVLV

The Art of Travel by Louis Vuitton's Photos - Making of the Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte photo shoot

From Facebook group!!!


----------



## BunnyliciouS

^ She's wearing an LV sweater/coat too. It's so pretty!


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes with a Speedy


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Cate Blanchett w/ bleu nuit leopard stole- Robin Hood interview


----------



## cettejoliefille

i actually like the dentelle on her.


----------



## Love-Vintage

K-pop


----------



## Love-Vintage




----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale


totally





i really want a mc speedy now....


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashlee simpson with a cles




not sure if this is a repeat


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale

totally and roses neverfull


----------



## cettejoliefille

rachel bilson


----------



## ayla

Ashley Olsen


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale with her alma


----------



## cettejoliefille

more ashley tisdale
 odeon GM


----------



## FullyLoaded

Game show hostess Claudia Jordan


----------



## cettejoliefille

im not sure if this counts as a celeb, but tess from pretty wild had a speedy on last nights episode!


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley has her favorite cles again


----------



## cettejoliefille

when does ashley not have an LV?


----------



## RMR

Katie Holmes

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/05/19/katie-holmes-dance-practice/





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ayla

The Tis with her embossed Stephen -


----------



## Vida

Kate Beckinsale in Cannes


----------



## adeener

Naomi Campbell





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cettejoliefille

ashley tisdale... yet again
with her stephen


----------



## Brittany515

http://www.mileyfansgallery.com/displayimage.php?pid=73077&fullsize=1 Miley Cyrus with a Pochette Bosphore


----------



## Cheryl24

*Stacy Keibler*


----------



## Cheryl24

*DWTS Cheryl Burke*


----------



## mvc_sassy

Rachel Bilson.. LV Aviator bag


----------



## cettejoliefille

person wil JLo and Marc Anthony has a keepall


----------



## maryelle

ashley olsen wearing the Cancan Ankle Strap Pump from the fall/winter 2009 collection.


----------



## shopping247

alexa chung and a f/w 2011 runway bag (style name/price??)


----------



## taniherd

*Alicia Keys *


----------



## LVjudy

kate hudson w/ the Antheia PM *its from a fashion face off*


----------



## IFFAH

Credits: *LVMN*


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/omg-finally-found-a-video-new-yellow-vernis-592176.html


LV Bond Street Opening


----------



## beastofthefields

Kristin Davis with the Murakami Neverfull in GM.   These pics are what fixed it for me......after seeing this......I NEEEEEEDED the Neverfull & kicked myself for never getting the Murakami when I had the chance.


----------



## beastofthefields

One more with Kristen Davis


----------



## IFFAH

Speedy 80 Years Anniversary Special


All speedies belong to the owners.



Antonia Chang w/Miroir Speedy


----------



## IFFAH

Petrina Teoh w/Mini Lin Croisette Speedy


----------



## IFFAH

Sharon Peh w/Mon Monogram Speedy


----------



## IFFAH

Jill Sara w/Perfo Speedy


----------



## IFFAH

Lastly, 


Noelle Loh w/Pink Graffiti Speedy


----------



## taniherd

*US Rapper Nicki Minaj*


----------



## taniherd

*LV Graphite carried by Swizz Beatz (music producer & fiance of Alicia Keys)

*


----------



## Cheryl24

Pics of *Ashley Tisdale's *home from an upcoming issue of InStyle magazine.  She has a custom-made coffee table from an LV trunk.


----------



## jennyjenny

Miley Cyrus and her speedy


----------



## cettejoliefille

im pretty sure emma has a leopard stole.


----------



## ayla

Hilary Duff


----------



## carlee

Japanese singer LINA.
http://ameblo.jp/maxlina/entry-10554713461.html


----------



## minababe

vanessa hudgens a few days ago with a mono piece.


----------



## IFFAH

Who says our domestic helpers/personal nurse don't deserve to indulge in LV? In this case, the Montsouris technically belongs to her, from the employer, Krisdayanti (younger sis to Yuni Shara). She's been using this bag everywhere accompanying the mum's employer who suffered stroke.


From left to right:


Raffi Ahmad (Indonesian actor), Yuni Shara (singer/GF of Raffi), her mum and her mum's personal nurse/helper


----------



## IFFAH

Tjin Lee w/Ashley Isham


----------



## FreshLilies

Marissa Miller. A girl in the left corner has a speedy. Looks like a 30





Jennifer Love Hewitt and her Palermo PM





Rosie Huntington-Whiteley and a LE bag from last (?) fall.





Rachel McCord with the Miror Sac Plat


----------



## Cheryl24

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## dolcedoll89

Tess Taylor from the Pretty Wild


----------



## ayla

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Cheryl24

Model *Alessandra Ambrosio*


----------



## BagLady14




----------



## BagLady14




----------



## airborne

Beyonce - patch work


----------



## FullyLoaded

Real Housewife star Kim Z.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

celebs and their Pegasus.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Aubry O'Day with Amarante MM Alma


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Mahina Montage.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

camo. montage.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LV scarves.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

christina ricci


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

eva longoria with eclipse speedy


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

fergie


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mahina


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jamie king and limelight


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

madonna


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

madonna on private chopper with pulp weekender


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

miranda kerr with 3 LV's


----------



## adriana89

The fabulous Damier Ebene Berkeley


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lots of LV clutches.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I don't know her or the clutch but I LVoe it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

celebs and handbags.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Graffiti bags.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Catherine Deneuve and Mahina


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Elle McP


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Pixie Gildof


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thandie Newton.  I want this clutch.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Model shot.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Some celebs?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Fashion collection


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Model with Mahina


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jessica Szohr


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Little Kim


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Some asian actress.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

different LV's


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

madonna and mahina


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lydia hearst with eclipse speedy.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

model with palermo


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

silvia vander velt


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

cameron diaz with mahina


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Holly


----------



## adriana89

Khloe Kardashian with her Mahina


----------



## taniherd

Actress Kate Hudson


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## lovebeibei

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## adriana89

*Alexandra Burke*


----------



## karo

Gwen again


----------



## lovebeibei

two more for Cristiano Ronaldo (i'm on FIFA high right now ) with his damier geant archer


----------



## puki

Maradona and LVs.


----------



## cettejoliefille

miley cyrus has an LV belt


----------



## lmschaffer

Lo from the hills! with a damier speedy 30 
http://http://www.girlscene.nl/images/library/articles/images01/girlscene/lo-bosworth-and-her-louis-vuitton-damier-speedy-30-handbag.jpg


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## Winterbaby

Natasha.


----------



## cettejoliefille

selena gomez with a damier ebene computer case sabana?


----------



## Winterbaby

Soon to be released Empriente tote.


----------



## Winterbaby

Rachel with Aviator.


----------



## cettejoliefille

just so you guys know, please do a search before posting pics. that rachel bilson pic has been posted at least 3 times.

heres vienna from the bachelor


----------



## Winterbaby

Leighton.


----------



## Winterbaby

Kate.


----------



## Winterbaby

Natalia.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## cettejoliefille

selena gomez


----------



## maryelle

haylie duff, sister of hilary duff, wearing the Monogram Totally.


----------



## maryelle

another of katie holmes wearing the Monogram Aviator in Bordeaux.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Paris Hilton with her LV Luggage. I guess she is on her way to the World Cup in South Africa.


----------



## adriana89

Alexa Chung


----------



## Cheryl24

*Ashlee Simpson*


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Ms. Naomi Campbell and her Luggage and Pet carrier...


----------



## Cheryl24

*Ashley Tisdale
*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Brandy*


----------



## Cheryl24

*Jessica Biel*


----------



## ayla

Selena Gomez


----------



## ayla

Karissa Shannon


----------



## DisCo

Emily Rossum and Elizabeth Hurley both with pegases + Rachel Bilson carrying an Antheia Hobo


----------



## sarahguz

January Jones at a LV Event with a NEW Empreinte clutch
There is also a larger pic at http://www.eonline.com/fashion/fashionpolice/index.jsp#82229


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## DisCo

Sjp


----------



## DisCo

Kate Hudson and Sienna Miller both carrying antheia


----------



## jennyjenny

Posted for luvmy3girls

It's her baby's keepall, says people.com.


----------



## ayla

Kate Hudson in pre-fall 2010 cape -


----------



## Cheryl24

*Paris & Nicky Hilton*


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## ayla

Jessica Simpson


----------



## DisCo

Thandie newton carrying a minaudiere bijou


----------



## princesskara

Jessica Simpson - I have not seen her with this bag before...


----------



## beastofthefields

Scarlett Johansen (spelt her name wrong I think) leaving Antoine Arnault's home carrying her Cabas Mezzo Monogram tote - I AM Soooooooooooooooo glad I bought this before it was too late & they stopped producing them!! I LOVE mine.


----------



## beastofthefields

Some more of Scarlett & her Cabas Mezzo


----------



## beastofthefields

More of Scarlett Johansen & her Cabas Mezzo.......


----------



## beastofthefields

Ashley Tisdale shopping with her Mom & the Roses Neverfull - theyre not huge pics, but you can still see the NF


----------



## Winterbaby

Christina wearing Louis.


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton with an Alma...not exactly my ideal bag to bring on a boat ride lol


----------



## staceyandhitesh

hey im back, with some more Indian celebs with lv


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## sbabyphat

Sophie Monk

Is this a new bag?


----------



## beastofthefields

Cherie Blair


----------



## beastofthefields

I know she's not a celeb really, but Ashley Tisdale's Mother with the Roses Neverfull - not the best pics....but you can still see it.  I think Ash must have bought it for her.


----------



## beastofthefields

Leighton Meester from GG out shopping with a very nice Louis V scarf


----------



## beastofthefields

Aubrey O'day with what I think is a GM Alma in vernis black??


----------



## beastofthefields

Singer Ciara & her man Tyson head into LV & come out with a big bag of GOODIES......


----------



## beastofthefields

Ciara leaving airport with gold LV vernis Alma & mongogram doggie carrier


----------



## beastofthefields

Emma Roberts with the LV Graffitti stole


----------



## beastofthefields

more of Emma Roberts with the Graffitti scarf


----------



## beastofthefields

more of Emma & that scarf......annoyingly this is making me want one.  The celebs seem to love this scarf.  Ive tried it....it is kind of cosy...but not very soft....yet they all tote them round like comfort blankets.  Still....I want one.


----------



## beastofthefields

Rochelle Wiseman from the Saturdays with the Stephen Sprouse leopard print stole


----------



## beastofthefields

More of Rochelle Wiseman from the Saturdays with the SS Leopard print shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

even more of rochelle with the stephen sprouse leopard print stole.


----------



## beastofthefields

more of Rochelle & the Stephen Sprouse leopard print shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

Keira Knightley with sprouse leopard print shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

keira knightley with sprouse leopard shawl


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## IFFAH

Luna Maya, Indonesian actress in court


----------



## ayla

Tiny !


----------



## taniherd

Leighton Meester


----------



## DisCo

Gwen Stefani and Rachel Bilson both carrying Aviators


----------



## DisCo

Gwyneth Paltrow, Alessandra Ambrosio, Thandie Newton


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Aniston w/ the Sprouse leopard shawl


----------



## Winterbaby

Anya Ziourova - Fashion Director of Tatler Magazine - Russia:


----------



## Cheryl24

*Selena Gomez & Emma Roberts*


----------



## DisCo

Victoria Beckham  and Naomi Campbell


----------



## DisCo

Katie Price (I don't know who she is or the bag she's carrying but it's LV!)


----------



## airborne

i love katie price's whole outfit!!!!

nick cannon


----------



## ayla

TI and Tiny


----------



## DisCo

Lil' Romeo wearing the Initiales Graphite belt (I'd love to get the same belt for DH)


----------



## Cheryl24

*Demi Lovato*


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton Carrying an Idylle Romance in Fusain (Now I've made up my mind -- I'm getting an Elegie in Fusain!)






Paris' companion carrying a Mahina (?)






Pete Wentz (not really seen only his LV backpack)


----------



## DisCo

Kris Jenner -- I think she's carrying the Epi Electric Pont-Neuf GM w/ Intiales LV Key Holder attached


----------



## crosses

jessica michibata carrying a monogram neverfull.


----------



## nikkayybabe

Karina Smirnoff....but what LV bag is that??


----------



## camommyof3

Jennifer Love Hewitt with Totally


----------



## Aylilith

Milla Jovovich


----------



## FreshLilies

Jayde Nicole with RF Vernis Alma MM


----------



## IFFAH

Luna Maya, Indonesia


----------



## roxys




----------



## Winterbaby

Le Figaro's Virginie Mouzat.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## felicitous

KCav


----------



## felicitous

Kim K


----------



## Alexis168

Not sure if it's been posted or not:






Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Pinkalicious

^Love her!







Hilary Duff and her NF


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Her clutch







> FYI: Leighton finished her look with a Louis Vuitton clutch and Van Cleef & Arpels Estate jewelry.


http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/09/07/leighton-meester-bar-refaeli-its-fashions-night-out/


----------



## ayla

Brandy


----------



## Crazy Bag

Jessica Biel


----------



## lightblue84

NICK JONAS


----------



## adriana89

Vicky B and her Sunrise


----------



## SwissGirl

bono and his wife ali hewson


----------



## DisCo

Behind Ashlee Simpson -- looks like a Trevi


----------



## KaliDaisy

Leighton Meester on the set of "Gossip Girl"


----------



## ayla

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## DisCo

Katie Holmes wearing a Louis Vuitton dress (looks a bit frumpy to me though)


----------



## princesskara

Lea Mitchell from Glee


----------



## DisCo

Kardashians


----------



## diana27arvi

Got the picture from Perezhilton.com


----------



## DisCo

Lea Michelle and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## DisCo

Naomi Campbell with a Motard clutch


----------



## LuvTare

I love Alexa Chung!! Just a simple & nice look with the new LV skirt & the choco SC !


----------



## DisCo

SC carrying an SC clutch in Alligator, another celebrity carrying a SC clutch and the girl beside her is wearing an LV dress


----------



## DisCo

Naomi Campbell again


----------



## DisCo

Sofia Vergara with a gold SC clutch and Lil Kim carrying a Bleu Nuit Alma MM


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion with what I believe is a "Heartbreak" bag from the Monogram Jokes collection? I know you can't see much of the bag, but we can spot LV from a mile away, can't we?


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson's mom with a Mahina L


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson again w/ her Speedy Cube (I've seen her pics w/ this bag but these are new ones)

There's also a woman carrying an LV bag at the background of one of the photos


----------



## DisCo

Jessica again w/ her Speedy Cube (Her Mum is at the background of one of the pics carrying a Mahina)


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton w/ a Vernis bag


----------



## DisCo

The Spice Girls -- Mel C is carrying a Leopard stole I believe and Emma B is carrying an Epi Ellipse PM (?) Noir


----------



## DisCo

Tile Tequila w/ a Damier Ebene Berkeley


----------



## DisCo

Emma B w/ an Epi Ellipse PM in a gorgeous colour!


----------



## DisCo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## minababe

ashley tisdale


----------



## DisCo

Gemma Arterton


----------



## Wentworth-Roth




----------



## DisCo

Sharon Osbourne with a Leopard Stole


----------



## blazedog

Manhattan GM - Fadedyouth blog


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Burke's closet --- spot the LV


----------



## BunnyliciouS

LaToya Jackson 
More pics: http://celebs.allwomenstalk.com/latoya-arrives/


----------



## ayla

Brandy


----------



## DisCo

Mel B with an Alma MM in Amarante?


----------



## DisCo

Emma Watson


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson's companion with a Multiple Cite


----------



## minababe

german WAG


----------



## IFFAH

*Luna Maya*, Indonesian actress


----------



## taniherd

Actress Vanessa Mannillo


----------



## Dancechika24

Mary J. Blige 
http://theybf.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/node-gallery-display/mjb_london_0.jpg


----------



## DisCo

Mel B....Roses NF


----------



## DisCo

Mom of Heidi Montag


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale with a dog carrier


----------



## DisCo

Spot the LV


----------



## blazedog

Rodeo Drive - Vernis (fadedyouth)


----------



## DisCo

Molly Ringwald


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Cash Money Music Mogul Birdman in Extravagance Sunglasses 





Jamie Foxx with Damier Graphite Backpack





LA Dodger baller and Rihanna's man Matt Kemp in Ski Flower Beanie Cap


----------



## ilovefashion87

Adirenne bailon


----------



## adriana89

Rihanna & her Mahina Stellar PM


----------



## tanj

Rihanna channeling her inner Phoenix from movie X-men with that red hair,lol.















Photo Credit :Sandra Rose


----------



## hana21

Jay Manuel (from America's Next Top Model) carrying a limited edition Monogram Hexagone Bandouliere.


----------



## StarBrite310

Jennifer Love Hewitt and her Trocadero


----------



## QnBee9

Derek Jeter and girlfriend actress Minka Kelly leaving the LV in Beverly Hills


----------



## DisCo

Kate Hudson w/ her Antheia


----------



## DisCo

Cat Deely with an Antheia


----------



## nastasja

Khloe Kardashian & Monica

Not sure what material this speedy is??


----------



## DisCo

Miley Cyrus w/ a Mono Speedy


----------



## Bag Fetish

Paris Hilton..


----------



## DisCo

Miranda Kerr and Serena Williams


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt w/ a Rose Florentin Alma BB and Geri Halliwell with an Alma MM Gris


----------



## DisCo

Rihanna


----------



## DisCo

Charlize Theron's shoes


----------



## DisCo

Cuir Cinema--Leighton Meester, Alexa Chung


----------



## blazedog

Alma BB


----------



## Miss Luana

Elixa Duskhu (Sprouse's scarf)


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Cute Angela Simmons Christmas shopping with her GIANT Mono Speedy 35 or 40???
With comfy coordinating UGGS. Shabby Chic......love it.





theybf.com photo


----------



## blazedog

Frieda Pinto in Cabas GM Monogram Sabbia Vert - is this a new bag as I've never seen it before.


----------



## ilovemybagss

leighton meester


----------



## taniherd

Woman standing behind actress Amy Adams with azur Totally.


----------



## heychar

Alexandra Burke with her Mother carrying a mono alma that has the darkest patina i have ever seen


----------



## corak

Semi-famous young "celebrities" who are wearing their speedy bags better than real celebrities 

The first one is Alexis Neiers from a reality TV show. She looks so smashing  Monogram looks best dressed down with basic neutral clothes, as the monogram pattern itself already looks quite hectic. 

The second one is Italian fashion blogger Paola.


----------



## DisCo

Brook Hogan


----------



## pursedout

Kim Hyun Joo- Korean Actor


----------



## blazedog

Flocage Speedy


----------



## blazedog

Cheche Stole - Leopard Scarf


----------



## ayla

Joe Jonas


----------



## ayla

Nicki Minaj


----------



## ayla

Lil Kim


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## CAM22

Not sure if this photo was already posted....

*Miranda Kerr*


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton w/ Idylle Speedy in Fusain


----------



## minababe

miley with her speedy. I looove it!


----------



## minababe

ashley tisdale with the damier cigarette case in her hand. I wonder why she has a cigarette case?? it doesn't look like she has cigarettes in it though lol.


----------



## FreshLilies

Christina Milian. She doesnt have any LV on... but her friend has a nice Pomme Alma & Stephen Sprouse Leopard Scarf!


----------



## clp moo em

Louis Love Ciara and Lala, Rhianna, Naomi Cambell, Lilly Allen and Pixie Lott


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Leighton Meester with SC Suede


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Adrianna Lima


----------



## minababe

Jessica Biel with mon monogram speedy 30.
Diana Krueger and her boyfriend Joshua Jackson at the airport with a neverfull GM.


----------



## DisCo

Bar Rafaeli w/ a Mono Shawl


----------



## BunnyliciouS

I saw this in the Glamour Feb'11 mag, w/ Kim Kardashian on front cover


----------



## gettinpurseonal

KLS is in the closet with her collection (spot the LVs?):
http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custom.jsp?promoId=m1671171


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Nicki Minaj at Heathrow Airport. 

Photo from Zimbio.com


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Actress Sandra Bullock seen catching a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles, CA.
(January 17, 2011 - Photo by Photo Agency)


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Sarah Jessica Parker and Olivia Munn on day one of filming their new movie "I Don't Know How She Does it" on Wall Street, NYC.

(January 17, 2011 - Photo by PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## Sassys

Nicki Minaj


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon coming out of Paris LV


----------



## beastofthefields

Liv Tyler with Stephen Sprouse Leopard Print Scarf


----------



## beastofthefields

More celebs with the Stephen Sprouse Leopard print grafitti stole

^^The Wave 1619 - this is the pics only thread, please place comments in the comments only thread otherwise it takes up 2 much space & time for people to go through sifting all the comments from the useful pics.


----------



## beastofthefields

More LV spotting


----------



## beastofthefields

another of Sienna Miller.  A few with Mahina's inc Matt Damon & his wife.....his wife is beautiful.


----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton w/ an iPad case


----------



## DisCo

Kristin Cavallari w/ Speedy 30 and Ashton Kutcher with a Graphite luggage


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon with an SC bag (probably the bag she bought recently in Paris)


----------



## H_addict

Princess Marie Chantal of Greece in limited edition turquoise LV stole (originally posted by* jula* in the _Stars with Hermes_ thread).


----------



## hellokitty2

Don't know if this was ever posted...just in case not...here it is.


----------



## beastofthefields

some more pics of luggage & scarves

*- Can someone please tell other newer members that this thread is for pics only??  There are some comments starting to show up and they should be in the comments thread.  TigerEdwards & Thewave1619 - this is pics only please respect that.   If I'm out of place saying this Mod's then I'm really sorry, but it just makes the image threads so long if we have to trawl through comments too.*


----------



## Adeola

reese again


----------



## minababe

kristin cavallari with a speedy mono (30?)


----------



## DisCo

Claire Danes in a LV dress


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

America's Next Top Model Winner Eva Marcille. Pic via theybf.com


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Simpson holding a Mono Cles


----------



## DisCo

Emma Watson...I don't know the name of the purse


----------



## blazedog

Mahina XL - (think it's XL)

Don't recognize the LV bag in the second picture but it's got very obvious logos.


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst with an SC bag


----------



## DisCo

Gwen Stefani w/ shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

Here is my collection of celebs with Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole which I've collected ever since I first fell in love with the shawls. I can't post the bigger images as I don't know how to.  But enjoy.
#1


----------



## beastofthefields

#2 of Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

# 3 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl - you could say it's my favourite EVER LV piece I've ever owned & LVoed


----------



## beastofthefields

#4 : Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

#5 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

# 6 of Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl   (loves!!)


----------



## beastofthefields

#7 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl.  Hope you enjoy these!!


----------



## beastofthefields

# 8 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

#9 : Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl


----------



## beastofthefields

#10 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard print graffiti stole/shawl.  Last one for now as I must get to work.    hope you enjoyed. xx


----------



## DisCo

I apologise if these have been posted already

Jessica Biel with black Mahina and Intrigue in Gris Fonce?


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Lawrence and Zoe Saldana in Louis Vuitton dresses


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff's companion


----------



## beastofthefields

#11 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard Print Shawl/Stole


----------



## beastofthefields

#12 - Stephen Sprouse Leopard Print Shawl / Stole


----------



## beastofthefields

various celebs with various LV's including Stephen Sprouse Leopard graffiti shawl/stole


----------



## beastofthefields

Neverful Monogram GM Size


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst w/ SC bag


----------



## DisCo

Blake Lively on the set of GG


----------



## Chaneller

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## DisCo

Anne Hathaway wearing the Monogram Plume Shawl -- definitely livens up an all-black ensemble


----------



## DisCo

Lea Michele carrying mono speedy


----------



## blazedog

Not sure of the official name for this Alma


----------



## ReisKitty

Monica Cruz


----------



## DisCo

Terrell Owens w/ a shawl


----------



## diana27arvi

I'm not sure if this picture has been posted but I got so excited when I saw the Roses!!!!!!  

This is by far my FAVORITE LE line from LV


----------



## Spork

No idea who she is but she was in the audience for the SS 2011 show. The girl behind her has a speedy.


----------



## blazedog

Bellevue Tote - Is this a PM or a GM - looks larger than PM but smaller than GM.


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz's companion with the Mini Lin Croisette Marina GM


----------



## DisCo

NeNe carrying a Pomme Alma MM


----------



## DisCo

Kate Walsh w/ Leopard shawl


----------



## inginga

Naomi Kempbell with LV bag


----------



## blazedog

Snookie - perhaps Gucci has sent her some LV :devil:


----------



## DisCo

Vanessa Minnillo with Hampstead (GM?)


----------



## hellokitty2

She was showing What's in her Bag...Looks Like she has a Totally LV


----------



## DisCo

Amy Adams wearing a Leopard shawl


----------



## DisCo

Madonna at the airport and the next pic shows all her luggages!


----------



## DisCo

Vanessa Hudgens in a LV outfit


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale carrying Speedy Cube, Pegase, Mono passport holder.  Companion: Roses Speedy and Pegase


----------



## DisCo

More Ashley Tisdale -- Dog Carrier and Stephen


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts using a Pomme HCP as key holder, Brenda Song with Pomme Cles


----------



## DisCo

Jaden Smith wearing a Graphite belt


----------



## DisCo

Leighton Meester wearing s/s 2011 dress and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Dita Von Teese w/ Passport cover and Pegase


----------



## DisCo

Not too clear but Demi Moore is wearing the Alize stole in Kaki


----------



## blazedog

Classic EPI Alma.


----------



## nicolemonroe.

rihanna with damier azur galliera. GM i think? not sure if someone posted this already.


----------



## DisCo

Thandie Newton with s/s 2011 LV dress and SC clutch


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt with her Trocadero


----------



## DisCo

Sofia Coppola with a Sofia Coppola LOL


----------



## DisCo

Leighton Meester


----------



## DisCo

Amanda Seyfried carrying a cinched Ebene NF GM (?)


----------



## DisCo

Michelle Williams with the new Speedy Bandouliere (looks like a 30)


----------



## DisCo

More of Michelle Williams and the new Speedy + Ikat stole


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Mueller w/ an Epi Red Alma PM


----------



## DisCo

Amanda Bynes w/ what looks like an Ebene Zippy compact wallet


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst with her SC bag again


----------



## DisCo

Dina Lohan


----------



## DisCo

From StockholmStreetStyle

Sac Plat & Monceau briefcase (?)


----------



## DisCo

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with an SC bag


----------



## DisCo

Demi Moore with Poetic Stole


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson with her Speedy Cube again


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts with a Mon Monogram Pegase


----------



## DisCo

Ciara with 2 cute pooches inside her dog carrier


----------



## DisCo

Rachelle Lefevre (I don't know her but I love her bag!)


----------



## DisCo

Snooki with her bodyguard carrying her Tivoli GM LOL


----------



## IFFAH

Luna Maya, Indonesia celeb


----------



## DisCo

Vanessa hudgens holding a Pomme key holder


----------



## LVGLITTER

Gypsy Rose Lee and her LV luggage!


----------



## DisCo

Zoe Saldana w/ am evening purse


----------



## DisCo

Danielle Jonas w/ a Boetie and LV bag charm


----------



## DisCo

Olivia Munn with her Damier Ebene NF MM


----------



## DisCo

Selena Gomez and Justin Bieber PDA inside an LV store


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's Mom with LV bag and boots (Hope someone here ID's the bag for me!)


----------



## DisCo

More of Selena Gomex and Justin Bieber...looks like JB is wearing a Graphite pouch belt?


----------



## DisCo

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley w/ her SC bag again


----------



## DisCo

More of RHW and her SC bag


----------



## carousel eyes

Justin purchased the Damier Graphite Roadster (?) yesterday!


----------



## diana27arvi

Birdman


----------



## DisCo

Katherine McPhee w/ Mono Keepall, Zippy/Zippy compact wallet and monogram shawl


----------



## DisCo

Heather Locklear with a Mahina XL (?) in Noir and a monogram belt


----------



## DisCo

Kylie Minogue w/ a Leopard stole


----------



## DisCo

Bradley Cooper


----------



## lshcat

Another day that Miley Cyrus carried her Mahina XS. Very cute.


----------



## clp moo em

Rhianna rocking LV


----------



## blazedog

Carousel


----------



## DisCo

Emma Stone in LV dress and clutch + w/ Marc Jacobs


----------



## DisCo

I guess they're officially dating? Rachel Weisz w/ a SC clutch + Keira Knightley w/ a Leopard stole


----------



## DisCo

@LV RTW fashion show in Paris w/ Kate Moss modeling one of the looks. You can see the audience w/ LV stuff as well.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not sure if this has been posted before. Dave Navarro of Red Hot Chili Peppers and Jane's Addiction fame and his LV guitar strap:


----------



## eyes0nme19

Jessica Biel w/ Intrigue


----------



## ritaki

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts w/ her mon monogram Pegase again


----------



## moshi_girl

Please look at Paris Hilton's multicolor LV.  I know that she has photos using fake ones.  What do you think about this one?  i think its fake

http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=6#115870


----------



## DisCo

Selena Gomez w/ BGs carrying her DE Icare


----------



## DisCo

Mila Kunis w/ her white SC Bag


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller w/ her black suede SC Bag


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato w/ her Damier Ebene Berkeley


----------



## DisCo

Paula Patton w/ Pegase and Keepall


----------



## DisCo

Didn't really want to post this as she's one of Charlie Sheen's porn star girlfriends  LOL but she is carrying a Vernis Alma PM bleu nuit


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller w/ her SC Bag again


----------



## DisCo

The Lohans


----------



## DisCo

A celebrity....don't know who she is


----------



## DisCo

Jessie J in a YouTube video wearing the Flower Power Sautoir necklace w/ blurry stills included (Thanks to deem0nessa)


----------



## DisCo

^Jessie J's photos are from this YouTube video


----------



## eyes0nme19

Sofia Vergara


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller's loving her SC Bag


----------



## eyes0nme19

Demi Lovato


----------



## eyes0nme19

Thandie Newton


----------



## eyes0nme19

Sarah Michelle Gellar and Demi Moore


----------



## DisCo

Miley Cyrus


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Fashionista at Barcelona Fashion Week:


----------



## eyes0nme19

Anna from Dancing w/ the Stars


----------



## eyes0nme19

Daisy Lowe in ready to wear Spring/Summer 2011 outfit and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Miley Cyrus w/ her Leopard stole again


----------



## taniherd

Pete Wentz


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying a monogram wallet


----------



## DisCo

Eva Mendes wearing the Alize Stole in Azur


----------



## DisCo

Emmy Rossum


----------



## DisCo

Rihanna wearing a Leopard Bandeau


----------



## DisCo

Kate Walsh w/ Leopard Shawl


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff


----------



## blazedog

Cute raincoat


----------



## blazedog

What season is this bag from?


----------



## DisCo

Kendall Jenner


----------



## claudis_candy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q31tzQmT3-M

I have noticed tivoli pm in groove coverage videoclip


----------



## eyes0nme19

Molly Sims, Ashley Tisdale, Emmy Rossum


----------



## claudis_candy

Hanna Lis - tv presenter


----------



## claudis_candy

Joanna Krupa -polish model


----------



## claudis_candy

Agnieszka Jaskó&#322;ka -actress


----------



## claudis_candy




----------



## claudis_candy

Agata Rubik


----------



## DisCo

Mila Kunis w/ her white SC gym bag LOL


----------



## DisCo

Eva Longoria w/ her Graphite luggages


----------



## DisCo

Cheryl Burke w/ a Mahina L (?)


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller w/ her beaten up SC bag ush:


----------



## DisCo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## DisCo

Marie Osmond


----------



## DisCo

Demi Moore w/ her Poetic shawl again


----------



## DisCo

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## eyes0nme19

Sarah Jessica Parker w/ *2011 Cuir Art Déco Trapèze bag


*


----------



## eyes0nme19

Mexican singer - Ana Barbara


----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## DisCo

Katherine McPhee w/ a Vernis Brea in Amarante


----------



## DisCo

More of Katherine McPhee's Brea


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato w/ her Ebene Berkeley


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's Mom with a Pochette Bosphore


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## zelish

Courtney Cox and luggage at LAX


----------



## zelish

Daniel Craig & Rachel Weisz at LV store


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## zelish

Lily Allen brands her Louis Vuitton luggage with married initials... two months before!


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato with her Ebene Berkeley again


----------



## DisCo

Mila Kunis w/ her white SC bag again


----------



## DisCo

Miley w/ Leopard shawl and Graphite backpack. her companion is carrying a Denim Mahina XL (?)


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Pia Toscano w/ her Ebene Speedy 30


----------



## DisCo

Chelsea Kane -- Damier Azur Noe


----------



## zelish




----------



## zelish

Jessica Biel and Miley Cyrus











click on the pics to see it larger


----------



## DisCo

Jenna Dewan with a Delightful GM


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt with her blue Emilie wallet again


----------



## DisCo

Actress Joanna Garcia at Fenway Park w/ a Stellar GM in Blue Ciel (?)


----------



## DisCo

Bella Thorne and Zendaya Coleman w/ Ebene and Azur Speedies


----------



## blazedog

Neverful GM St Tropez


----------



## birkin101

Vernis Alma in Amarante


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Epi Alma


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Hugh Hefner's playmates


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's mom w/ her suede Irene again


----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Victoria Gotti


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Ilovepurse007

I love these pics. Jessica Alba had a trip in China!


----------



## DisCo

Jermaine Jackson


----------



## zelish




----------



## zelish




----------



## DisCo

Rachel Weisz w her SC bag...I think she's carrying it crossbody


----------



## birkin101

Another Alma and I think Lockit.






Epi Speedy











Damier Speedy


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato w/ her Berkeley again and her sunnies look LV to me too. Hope someone can I.D. it (Looks like the men's Enigme but the colour's off)


----------



## DisCo

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## DisCo

Brandy Norwood and friend w/ Manege and Roses Speedy


----------



## DisCo

Demi Moore w/ a Monogram Motard clutch f/w 2007-2008


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Biel w/ her Antheia GM (?) in Fumee (sorry for posting too many pics, I always get excited whenever I see a celeb carry the Antheia )


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's companions


----------



## DisCo

Molly Sims and Holly Madison


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ETenebris

Not sure this is a "celebrity," but this is a photo from Neiman Marcus showing an in-store makeover.


----------



## ayla

Brandy


----------



## Sabella

The late Princess Diana


----------



## DisCo

Mila Kunis w/ SC bag and LV sunnies


----------



## zelish

Tila Tequila


----------



## DisCo

Orlando Bloom (his baby's so cute!!)


----------



## DisCo

Tiffany Amber Thiessen carrying a Mono TP


----------



## DisCo

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## DisCo

Holly Madison w/ her Palermo GM


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato w/ her Berkeley again


----------



## DisCo

Sarah Jessica Parker beside a Mono NF GM


----------



## zelish

Denise Richardson


----------



## DisCo

SJP w/ a Mahina


----------



## DisCo

Brandy


----------



## DisCo

Some LV bags seen in this video -- seems like an interesting movie!

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/fashion-video/#v906058193001


----------



## DisCo

Miranda Kerr


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Mueller w/ her Red Epi Alma PM


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller


----------



## high_heels_hh

Naomi Campbell


----------



## high_heels_hh

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## high_heels_hh

Heidi Montag


----------



## high_heels_hh

Jessica Simpson


----------



## high_heels_hh

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## high_heels_hh

Tila Tequila


----------



## high_heels_hh

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## high_heels_hh

Manio Lopes and Courtney Mazzo


----------



## FreshLilies

Angelia Jolie will be the new face of LV!






http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b237692_it_seriously_pays_be_beautiful_angelina.html


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ayla

Demi Lovato


----------



## ayla

Jamie Lynn Spears


----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton w/ a leopard Sprouse scarf


----------



## DisCo

LL's entourage


----------



## DisCo

Bar Rafaeli w/ a monogram shawl


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie


----------



## DisCo

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## zelish

Dianna Agron at w/ leopard stole


----------



## ETenebris




----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato


----------



## DisCo

Not seen so much but pic shows Michael Buble's wife, Luisana Lopitano carrying a Vernis Alma MM


----------



## DisCo

Kristin Chenoweth w/ a Tivoli PM


----------



## DisCo

Jaden Smith wearing an Mono Initiales belt


----------



## DisCo

Diana Agron w/ Leopard stole


----------



## DisCo

Jaden Smith w/ another LV Initiales belt


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale w/ a vernis cles


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Greene w/ a LV S/S 2011 clutch


----------



## DisCo

Paula Patton w/ Altair clutch






Freida Pinto w/ SC clutch






Emma Roberts w/ SC clutch and Juno Temple carrying an Empreinte clutch in Orage






Emma Stone


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## tvstar




----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Miley Cyrus' mom with a Keepall


----------



## birkin101




----------



## eyes0nme19

Leighton Meester in LV outfit, heels, and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Isabel Lucas in LV dress and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## eyes0nme19

Pia Toscano


----------



## DisCo

Dakota Fanning


----------



## taniherd

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## DisCo

Justin Bieber


----------



## ayla

Katharine McPhee


----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Dita Von Teese


----------



## DisCo

Bella Thorne w/ Azur Speedy


----------



## DisCo

Not Rachel McAdams' bag I think but there's a Mono Galliera by the X-ray machine LOL


----------



## ayla

Mila Jovovich


----------



## zelish

Alanis morisette


----------



## DisCo

Guy Ritchie's GF wearing a Mono shawl


----------



## DisCo

Miley Cyrus and Mom


----------



## eyes0nme19

Emily Browning in LV mini


----------



## DisCo

Jenna Ushkovitz w/ a Mono Speedy 30


----------



## Kickchic

My daughter & Theresa (Real Housewives of NJ) with Mahina L in Bronze!


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ Sac Plat I think


----------



## DisCo

Nicki Minaj w/ an Encre Rhapsodie


----------



## DisCo

Sienna Miller


----------



## coleab5

Emily Giffin with a monogram neverfull (although you can't see it very well from the picture) in the movie of her book, Something Borrowed.


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ her Sac Plat again


----------



## DisCo

Shakira w/ a Denim Sunshine


----------



## DisCo

Rose McGowan w/ a Stellar PM


----------



## DisCo

Elisabetta Canalis w/ an SC bag


----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Rachel Zoe w/ a Mono Zippy wallet


----------



## DisCo

Mischa Barton w/ a Mono Keepall


----------



## birkin101




----------



## DisCo

Aubrey O'day wearing a Trunks and Bags bracelet


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ her Sac Plat again


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## DisCo

Bar Rafaeli wearing her fave Mono shawl


----------



## DisCo

More pics of Bar and her mono shawl


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe at Louis Vuitton store opening in Santa Monica


----------



## DisCo

Gwen Stefani w/ her Aviator


----------



## DisCo

Ooops sorry for the double post


----------



## DisCo

Camille Belle w/ a Bellevue PM in Pomme


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Alba wearing a Leopard shawl


----------



## DisCo

Maria Bello carrying a Speedy 40 (?)


----------



## DisCo

Demi Lovato


----------



## DisCo

MK wearing LV shoes (she's the one at the right)


----------



## DisCo

Hailee Steinfeld wearing a LV tux


----------



## ETenebris

Natalia Vodianova with the creme leather SC

http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/full-article/what-they-wear-airports-1643/


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt carrying an Alma BB in Rose Florentin


----------



## DisCo

For those who are getting sick of seeing Demi Lovato with her Berkeley -- well here's more!  LMAO!!


----------



## zelish

Angelina in New Ad









 click on picture to view full size


----------



## eyes0nme19

Pia Toscano w/ vernis alma bb


----------



## New-New

Beyoncé and her mother Tina arriving in France. Miss Tina appears to be carrying a Lumeniese (SP?)


----------



## blazedog

Anyone know the name of this bag? Looks like a small Abbess.


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ her sac plat again


----------



## DisCo

Carey Mulligan w/ a SC clutch


----------



## zelish

Beyonce in W Magazine




Louis Vuittons cashmere jacket, cotton denim shorts, hat, mask, gloves, socks, and shoes.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Louis Vuitton belt, socks, and shoes


	

		
			
		

		
	
Louis Vuittons leather and fur shorts.


Click on pictures to enlarge


----------



## DisCo

Pia Toscano again


----------



## DisCo

Sophie Monk w/ an Ebene NF GM


----------



## CheriBlossom

Demi Moore at Samsung Hope for Children Gala held at Cipriani Wall Street in New York City on June 7.  She's wearing a dress from the Pre-Fall 2011 collection and LV clutch.

















runwaynewyork


----------



## zelish

Kim & Kris




Damier Ebene trunks


----------



## blazedog

Siracusa - I think this is the PM size


----------



## DisCo

Elisabetta Canalis w/ a mini mono pochette


----------



## pandako

Lady Gaga in Narita airport June 21, 2011


----------



## DisCo

Carson Kressley


----------



## blazedog

Empreinte Artsy


----------



## Sassys

Kim K - What bag is this?


----------



## DisCo

Emily Browning w/ a Speedy Bandouliere 25


----------



## CheriBlossom

Model Rosie Huntington Whiteley@LAX with her Mon Mono Pegase. 13 June 2011. 












rdujour.


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Alba w/ a Suhali le fabuleux


----------



## DisCo

Emily Browning w/ LV outfit and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Fergie w/ LV outfit and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Pia Toscano w/ her Amarante BB again -- I think it looks great with a red outfit


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga in RTW Fall 2011


----------



## DisCo

Brenda Song wearing a Leopard shawl


----------



## staceyandhitesh

dia mirza indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and actors leaving india to come to canada for a award show


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and actors


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress.... sonam kapoor, amisha patel, aarti, lara dutta twice


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sonam kapoor indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

deepika padukone indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

#2 deepika padukone indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, kareena kapoor, freda pinto and more


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress.. dia mirza, poonam dhillon,


----------



## staceyandhitesh

personal celeberity pics and indian actress and actors


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

amisha patel and many other indian actress


----------



## fuzzybear

Front row of Louis Vuitton show, you can see Emily Browning's Speedy B on the floor


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Brand new logo?

Louis Vuitton Men Spring/Summer 2012


----------



## staceyandhitesh

A basketball wive


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actors... shahrukh khan, sonu sood, ashish


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and socialites


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and socialites


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian socialites and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

retired and current indian actress and socialites


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and socialites


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, socialites and designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

old indian actress and young actresses


----------



## CheriBlossom

"Fergie graces the cover of Lucky Magazines June 2011 issue in a gorgeous teal and purple, zebra print, Louis Vuitton gown." StyleBlazer.  Spring 2011 Collection.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, mallika in a burka,  lara dutta ( one of the girls accused of having an affair with tiger woods), deepkia padukone, sophi chaudhary,


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, first three payal rohatgi, kangana ranaut, and zyed khan's wife


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton carrying a bleu nuit Alma PM


----------



## DisCo

Delta Goodrem w/ a Suhali bag


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses at events


----------



## staceyandhitesh

kareena kapoor indian/ bollywood actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

celina jaitley my fav indian actress ( 3 pics) then shreya goshal (indian singer) and bipasha basu


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and actor... aishwarya rai bollywood/hollywood actress(pink pather, bride and prejudice, mistress of spice) arjan bajwa's girlfrien, suzanne khan roshan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

south indian and hindi film actresses


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, sunanda shetty (first 2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian models and actress


----------



## Totz87

bags.stylosophy.it/img/irina-sheik-lv.jpg







style.it/cont/photogallery/0807/1131/federica-papini.asp27402img1.jpg


----------



## DisCo

Michelle Williams carrying her Speedy B again (still w/o the strap unfortunately)


----------



## DisCo

Taylor Swift and Sofia Coppola wearing the same Leopard dress


----------



## DisCo

Alexa Chung


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian models and celebs


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian televison actress, reva babber, amrita raichand, dimple kapadia, urvashi sharma,


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses.. vidya malvade, with 2 same clutches with different colors, neeta ambani, Raageshwari , and  Rouble Nagi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian celebs, sridevi, manyatta dutta, amrita arora, vidya malvade agian,  farah khan ali( jewelry designer)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, vidya malvade twice, madho shah, priya dutt twice


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress, priya dutt (Thrice) romona narang, and konkana


----------



## blazedog

I'm pretty sure this is the Solar - never seen it worn before.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress priya dutt (thrice), romana narang, and konkana


----------



## DisCo

Pixie Lott w/ a Mahina Cirrus


----------



## Chaneller

Bravo TV's The Real Housewives


----------



## Chaneller

more The Real Housewives


----------



## Chaneller

more


----------



## Chaneller

and more


----------



## DisCo

Lady Gaga


----------



## DisCo

Kevin Jonas' wife


----------



## znzngo

Tyra Banks


----------



## znzngo

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian model, neelam kothari's friend, neetu chandra, padmini kolhapure, and preeti Jhangiani.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actresses, Shraddha nigam, Tapur Chatterjee, Sonal Chauhan


----------



## DisCo

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## DisCo

Sophie Monk w/ an Ebene Zippy wallet


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst w/ a very empty SC bag


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga w/Louis Vuitton Spring Summer Chinoiserie Fan at West Village on July 18

from zimbio


----------



## DisCo

Hayden Panettiere sitting on an LV bag (keepall?) LOL


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie


----------



## DisCo

Video of Angelina Jolie's photo shoot for LV Core Values campaign (begins at around 8:58).  Includes interview w/ AJ and Cambodia scenery.


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie leaving LAX

--JustJared


----------



## DisCo

More AJ


----------



## DisCo

Eva Longoria


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz carrying an Antheia GM in Gris (?) love to finally see this bag in action!


----------



## DisCo

Nicki Minaj w/ an Empreinte Artsy Niege


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian tv/ movie actress pooja ghai rawal and posing with a tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actress Kulraj Randhawa, karishma tanna, sheena, and a model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian tv actress reshmi Ghosh, and mansi joshi


----------



## DisCo

Denise Richards


----------



## DisCo

Cameron Diaz w/ her Antheia Ixia GM again


----------



## DisCo

Kris Humphries w/ LV swim shorts


----------



## DisCo

AJ carrying an Empreinte Artsy Ombre (Pics c/o *Jun3machina*)


----------



## DisCo

Elle and Dakota Fanning's Mum w/ a Palermo GM


----------



## DisCo

Nick Jonas carrying a Taiga Andrei


----------



## missdoll

Some Turkish celebrities with their  Louis Vuittons


----------



## PaigeN

Carrie Underwood and LV Stresa? Either PM or GM? I can't tell.


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's Mum w/ a Kalahari (?)


----------



## DisCo

Kristen Cavallari w/ a Speedy and Evidence sunglasses


----------



## DisCo

Soulja Boy wearing an Azur Initiales belt


----------



## DisCo

Lisa Rinna (sp?)


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow  for Elle's September issue , wearing RTW


----------



## eyes0nme19

Rachel Weisz w/ Antheia


----------



## DisCo

More of Rachel Weisz and her Antheia Hobo


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton w/ a Mono NF


----------



## DisCo

Ali Landry w/ an Azur NF GM


----------



## SpeedyJC

Paris Hilton the Mono Neverfull GM (just noticed this was posted but I think these pics give a bit better of a view).


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively on Gossip Girl set


----------



## DisCo

^Just reposting larger photos  Is this a new colour?


----------



## CheriBlossom

Mila Kunis wearing a white cotton pique dress from the Louis Vuitton Resort 2012 collection.


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton carrying a Vernis Thompson -- there's an Eva Azur and Mono Speedy seen in the pics as well


----------



## Lovemybags01




----------



## blazedog

Alma BB


----------



## DisCo

Minka Kelly carrying a Monogram Revelation


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly at LAX (August 6, 2011)


----------



## DisCo

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie with her Sac Plat again






Just Jared


----------



## DisCo

AJ w/ her Artsy Ombre again


----------



## DisCo

Joy Behar w/ a Mono Totally


----------



## DisCo

More AJ...


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Weisz w/ her Antheia Hobo again


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie at Euston train station in London, England


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay Lohan LAX


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum in LV RTW Fall 2011 for Harper's Bazaar Russia September 2011 issue


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich in LV RTW fall 2011 for German Elle's September issue


----------



## DisCo

Matt Bellamy


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Ex- Jersey Shore star Angelina Pivarnick


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga

Pics from Celebuzz and style.com


----------



## princesselektra

Lohan and Monty


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Crawford in LV Fall 2011 RTW


----------



## bobobob

More pics of Cindy Crawford for Harper's Bazaar Singapore


----------



## bobobob

Tamera Mowry with her Totally


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## windblownhair

Jennifer Love Hewitt with Vernis Alma


----------



## DisCo

Kimberly Stewart w/ a Miroir Speedy


----------



## DisCo

JLH w/ her Alma BB again


----------



## DisCo

Miranda Kerr with an Ebene Speedy


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin at Tom Ford Beverly Hills opening (Feburary 2011)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kangana Ranaunt filming an indian movie


----------



## staceyandhitesh

old indian actress, and mansi joshi roy


----------



## adriana89

Rihanna trying on Palermo GM in Portofino, Italy


----------



## adriana89

Rihanna and a python? Artsy


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell for V Spain (In RTW)


----------



## blazedog

This is Cruise 2012 collection I think


----------



## *sam**

More Sofia Coppola and more 2012 Cruise Collection


----------



## DisCo

More Miranda Kerr


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tracy Mourning ... wife of Alonzo Mourning


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2011/08/30/kim-kourtney-kardashian-touch-down-in-nyc/


----------



## bobobob

Lil Wayne at VMA
(nymag)


----------



## DisCo

Sarah Jessica Parker....can someone tell me what bag this is? I love it!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Derek Fisher's (basketball player) wife Candice..


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nishi Singh


----------



## QnBee9

Nick Carter and his gf Lauren

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkt28o0Sgw1qjbc73o1_500.jpg


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Dhillon - veteran indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress and socialites - Navneet bhadla, Sunaina, Kitty Kalra, Sonali Punj, and Khushali Kumar


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shabnam Singhal


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shabnam Singhal


----------



## staceyandhitesh

old indian model - Tanisha Mohan


----------



## eyes0nme19

SJP again w/ her fall bag


----------



## QnBee9

The actress that plays Maxi on General Hospital

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqg5bj6UQ21qb07g9o1_500.jpg


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozado


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Draya from bbw LA and chris brown ex girlfriend


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball wive Gloria Govan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball wives - Tami Roman


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball Wives - Jeniffer Willams


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shabnam Singhal


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball Wives and soon to be Football Wife - Evelyn Lozado


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball Wives - Royce Reed


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kanika Chawla


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sheetal Mafatlal - brand ambassador of Valentino in India


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shahzan Padamsee - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

actress Thandie Newton for Louis Vuitton's "Double Exposure" project


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry - Sistina 
Tamera Mowry- totally


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian dancer - kashmera shah


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 
(celebuzz)


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Alba w/ a Leopard stole


----------



## DisCo

Khloe Kardashian's closet is filled with LV bags











Kim's closet


----------



## DisCo

Pixie Lott w/ a Speedy B


----------



## DisCo

Finally! A photo of a celeb carrying the Speedy B crossbody...seems like the perfect bike bag!!

Pixie Lott


----------



## blazedog

Bleu Savanne


----------



## DisCo

Elisabetta Canalis' companion carrying an Azur pochette


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## staceyandhitesh

basket ball wives LA - Jackie Christi and Draya Michele


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kim Zolciak


----------



## Nanouk

Angelina Jolie at a movie premiere!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jennifer Williams


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada and Suzie Ketcham


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Draya Michele


----------



## bobobob

Kris Humphries


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## DisCo

Model Lina Sandberg (from Stockholm Street Style)


----------



## vandunev

miley cyrus- speedy


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon's companion carrying a Mono NF...Pic also shows her black eye post accident


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michelle McCool - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Layla El - wwe wrestler and dancer for Miami Heat


----------



## staceyandhitesh

WWE Divas -Eve Torres with stephen sprouse speedy and Maryse Ouellet with a vernis wallet


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Torrie Wilson - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Kelly - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Kelly - wwe wrestler with damier speedy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Kelly with Vernis alma


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Kelly


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Steven Gerrard ( soccer player) and his wife Alex Curran


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Robbie Keane ( soccer player) and his wife Claudine Keane


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actor - Saif Ali Khan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Delfina Delettrez Fendi - Jewelery designer and daughter of Silvia Fendi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ajak Deng - Model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ajak Deng - Model


----------



## horseRider

Jennifer Love Hewitt - lv Deauville 

















Credit sites:upscalehype.com


----------



## horseRider

Amy Adams - Neverfull 


















Credit sites:coolspotters.com


----------



## QnBee9

http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2010/08/05/gal_arod600_05.jpg

Cynthia Rodriguez, ex-wife of Yankees 3rd baseman Alex Rodriguez, waiting outside the dugout while he does interviews after 600th homerun.  She is rockin a LV Mahina.

P.S.- Can anyone tell me how to post pics?  I did and previewed it, the pic was there.  When I went to post it, the pic turned into half a link and no picture.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aisleyne Wallace - Big Brother (she was  crying right after she found out Amy Winehouse passed away)


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Erin McNaught - Austrialian Actress and Beauty pageant queen 
At the Louis Vuitton Bondi store opening


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Real Housewives of Atlanta, Nene Leakes w/ The Pomme Alma GM:


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Louise Bourgoin - French Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gracie Otto - Australian actress
louis vuitton store opening





At women of style awards with a louis vuitton heels


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie carrying a Mono Totally


----------



## DisCo

More of JLH and her Trouville


----------



## DisCo

Olga Kurylenko w/ a Mahina Cirrus and Ebene luggage


----------



## DisCo

Justin Bieber wearing a Graphite Initiales belt


----------



## DisCo

Cheryl Burke carrying a Mahina L


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale's mum carrying a Mahina bag


----------



## DisCo

Sophie Monk carrying a Manosque PM (?)


----------



## DisCo

Alexa Joel carrying a black Epi Alma PM


----------



## DisCo

Elisha Cuthbert w/ an Electric Pont Neuf


----------



## DisCo

More of Cheryl Burke and her Mahina


----------



## DisCo

Cristina Ricci w/ a black Denim Neo Cabby GM


----------



## DisCo

Kristin Cavallari w/ a Speedy and her companion is carrying a Sac Rayure GM


----------



## DisCo

Lady Gaga


----------



## DisCo

Elisabetta Canalis w/ an Ebene Zippy


----------



## DisCo

Sophie Monk w/ her Manosque again


----------



## DisCo

Random pics -- Lindsay Lohan, Cheryl Burke, Emmy Rossum's companion


----------



## DisCo

Nicolette Sheridan w/ a Pegase and what looks like the new Cabas Mezzo (?)


----------



## DisCo

Sharon Stone carrying a Suhali Le Fabuleux


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst w/ her SC bag


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Shin Min Ah in Fall 2011 RTW


----------



## bobobob

Singer Estelle in RTW spring 2011 @ Singapore Louis Vuitton Island Maison opening/after party


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr, Cassie, and Estelle at 40th anniversary of the Lunar Landing
style.com


----------



## bobobob

Zhao Wei (left) and Zhang Jing Chu (right) both in RTW fall 2011
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## bobobob

Du Juan (left) in fall 2010 RTW
Vivian Hsu  (right) in fall 2011
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## bobobob

Bollywood star, Deepika Padukone, in Spring 2011 RTW
Jessica Gomez in resort 2010 rtw 
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## bobobob

Hong-Kong models Lisa S. and Ana Rivera in RTW spring 2011
Singaporean actresses, Zoe Tay and Felicia Chin , in RTW fall 2011 (Tay) and 2009 (Chin)
Kelly Poon in Cruse 2011 RTW and Rebecca Lim in Fall 2010 RTW
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shin Min Ah - South Korean actress in the Singapore Louis Vuitton opening


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress - deepkia padukone


----------



## DisCo

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## DisCo

Brooke Burke w/ a Mono Artsy


----------



## DisCo

Kelly Brook (British model/actress) carrying a Cabas MM (?) Monogram Sabia


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt w/ her Trocadero


----------



## DisCo

Vivica A. Fox carrying an Alma MM in Amarante (What is she wearing??)


----------



## DisCo

Camille Grammer


----------



## DisCo

Delta Goodrem wearing an LV shawl


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Son Tae Young in fall 2011 RTW
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## DisCo

Camilla Belle w/ a black epi electric Alma MM


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Song Yun-ah - Korean model and actress


----------



## DisCo

Kelly Brook w/ a Galuchat Maestria


----------



## DisCo

Tabitha Taylor


----------



## bobobob

Kris Humphries (9/1/11)
(celebuzz)


----------



## bobobob

Snooki
(celebuzz)


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## DisCo

Celebs and their LV wallets (Shana Moakler, Mayra Lea, Willow Smith)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camille Grammer


----------



## DisCo

Monica Cruz (Penelope's sister) with a Speedy 40


----------



## DisCo

Miley's Mum


----------



## DisCo

Liz Leyda


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

A ganguro girl wear a Louis Vuitton toiletry pouch as a clutch.

I am of course joking: this is Jersey Shore's Snooki.


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## BunnyliciouS

From October'11 Star magazine.


----------



## DisCo

Emma Watson carrying a Lockit PM Devotion clutch (for Vogue July 2011)






Emma Stone wearing LV plastic monogram trench (for Elle July 2011)


----------



## bobobob

Rachel zoe 
(her twitter)

Final stop..Paris via Eurostar train..@rbermanus is hating me right now..xoRZ


----------



## DisCo

Katy Perry wearing LV silk Tweed jacket (for Elle Feb 2011)







Same issue wearing S/S 2011 dress and fan


----------



## coleab5

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## DisCo

September 2011 fashion magazine covers all featuring LV RTW


----------



## DisCo

Bigger pics of some of the covers....

Harper's Bazaar 9/2011 (Singapore)






Elle 9/2011 (Germany)






Marie Claire 9/2011 (China)






Numero 9/2011 (Japan)






Harper's Bazaar 9/2011 (Russia)


----------



## DisCo

More...


----------



## DisCo

More...


----------



## DisCo

Some more...


----------



## zelish

Heidi Montag


----------



## DisCo

Paris Hilton w/ a MC Courtney (hope it's not fake)


----------



## Luv Purses

Sophie Monk in LA.


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo at Vuitton store opening in Milan


----------



## DisCo

Old pics of JLH w/ a St. Tropez NF


----------



## DisCo

Khloe and Lamar Odom with Graphite luggages


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway on set of 'The Dark Knight Rises' with  taiga pégase


----------



## DisCo

Kate Moss w/ an SC bag


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer
(dailymail)


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ her Mono Totally again


----------



## DisCo

Celebs at the Louis Vuitton SS2012 Paris Fashion show

Uma Thurman w/ Lockit and Resort 2012 dress






Abbie Cornish






Olivia Wilde wearing Resort 2012 dress, coat and clutch











Nicole Richie


----------



## DisCo

Natalia Vodianova wearing Resort 2012 RTW






Alexa Chung wearing Fall 2011 RTW


----------



## DisCo

Pixie Lott w/ her Mahina Cirrus


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst w/ SC bag in downtown NYC
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/10/07/kirsten-dunst-downtown-nyc-with-friends/


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nicole Richie and Sonakshi Sinha at the Louis Vuitton ss 2012 showing


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele
(socialite life)


----------



## DisCo

Danii Minogue (don't know what LV she's carrying though)


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian in Fall 2011 RTW for InStyle Australia


----------



## ibabeita

Jessica Simpson with Mono speedy 30


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi and Chen Ran at Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2012


----------



## bobobob

Princess Siriwanwaree Nareerat of Thailand at Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2012
(zimbio)


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber in Brazil
(I'm Not Obsessed)


----------



## DisCo

Evan Rachel Wood wearing a LV coat (Featured in Elle Magazine)


----------



## DisCo

Cristina Ricci w/ her black Neo Cabby again


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Chen Ran in RTW Fall 2011
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actresses and designer at the design one event

Revenna Tandon










Romana Narang 
XXX

Sharmilla Khanna


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Romana Narang with her louis vuitton monogram purse... ehh not sure if the one i posted before is real but it could be a SO but who knows


----------



## boyoverboard

Nick Jonas with his Andrei.


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo's clutch


----------



## DisCo

Cristina Millian's companions






Tila Tequila w/ an Ebene Hampstead






Tia/Tamara Mowry w/ a Sistina


----------



## DisCo

Celebs w/ their LV luggages

Kim Kardashian and friend






Melissa Joan Hart (w/ a Speedy Bandouliere 40?)






Delta Goodrem






Una Healy (from the British pop group The Saturdays)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada











^^ewwwwwwww not a nice pose buddy lol


----------



## DisCo

Kate Winslet


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Weisz w/ an SC bag -- Aren't they a sweet looking couple?


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde @ Ray-ban Raw Sound Party w/ Pochette Altaïr in Cuir


----------



## bobobob

Louise Roe, host of _Plaine Jane_, for the Coveteur

"I have an addiction to fruit- or fake fruit at least! I've got gold bananas and glass grapes in my living room, and this pineapple sits on my dining room table. Those rings were a bit of fun from Urban Outfitters and the tote...well it has probably garnered more compliments than any other item Ive ever worn. Its from Louis Vuitton and pops any outfit. That color is stunning. "

"There was a collective gasp from the crowd when I first saw these shoes on the Louis Vuitton runway. Ridiculous and so amazing. I had these mirrors in my flat in London and couldn't bear to leave them behind when I moved to LA. "


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shauni O'neal at her louis vuitton party


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## DisCo

Elizabeth Olsen w/ an SC bag


----------



## DisCo

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## QnBee9

New York Yankee Robinson Cano...LV belt

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt30m9RNdt1qdada6o1_500.jpg

I can't figure out how to post pics in this thread...sorry.


----------



## DisCo

Toni Braxton's friend carrying an Empreinte Artsy


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## poudre

Emmanuelle Alt with a Sofia Coppola bag.


----------



## poudre

G_é_raldine Saglio of Vogue Paris with a Sofia Coppola bag.


----------



## poudre

From the latest Paris Fashion Week, another Sofia Coppola.


----------



## PinkCapulet

Snooki. Does she count?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Sophie Monk with her Damier Ebene Neverfull GM


----------



## DisCo

Lily Cole wearing a LV top


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Malaysia Pargo


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Shetty


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Urmila Matondkar


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sanjay Dutt and his daughter Trishula


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Govan (right) and Imani Showalter (left)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Preeti Ghai -Indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozado omg i love her scarf!!


----------



## DisCo

LV Milan store opening

Yves Carcelle and Marc Jacobs with Virginie Courtin-Clarins, Antonine Peduzzi, Luisa Orsini, and Claire Courtin-Clarins, in Louis Vuitton






Elisa Sednaoui, in Louis Vuitton, and Delfina Deltettrez Fendi






Margherita Missoni






Daphne Groeneveld and Marc Jacobs






Bianca Brandolini d'Adda, in Louis Vuitton, and Coco Brandolini


----------



## lshcat

Here is a little better shot of Angelina Jolie's Lockit clutch


----------



## lshcat

Britney Spears '08 w/ her Murakami Dalmatian bag


----------



## lshcat

Renee Zellweger's Neo Cabby


----------



## DisCo

More from the LV Milan store opening and Paris Fashion Week


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Son Tae Young in Fall 2011 RTW
(_effiel in seoul)_


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## lshcat

Hilary Duff with a Pochette Accessoire


----------



## bobobob

Kris Humphries


----------



## QnBee9

PerezHilton Perez Hilton Serving it! Realness!!! RT @RealMichelleT: 'Strike a pose, there's nothing to it!' @perezhilton http://yfrog.com/h4nyigj
7 Apr


----------



## DisCo

Magazine shots

Model Lara Stone in LV Eiffel pants (Vogue Nov 2011)






Freida Pinto, LV dress (California Style Nov 2011)






Emily Blunt in a LV shirt (Harper's Bazaar Nov 2011)


----------



## ETenebris

Angelina out with the Pitt parents and kids in Hungary.  Can anyone tell which bag she is carrying?  (Photo credit: People magazine)


----------



## DisCo

Madonna w/ a LV stole


----------



## DisCo

Robin Wright carrying an SC clutch


----------



## DisCo

David Furnish carrying a Graphite bag


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress - Poonam Dhillon


----------



## znzngo

Kanye West w/ Monogramouflage Speedy 35


----------



## znzngo

Ashley Tisdale also w/ Monogramouflage Speedy


----------



## znzngo

Madonna, Linday Lohan and Celine Dion all w/ Sprouse Scarf...Just to show you can rock LV in any age


----------



## znzngo

Kyle Richards, Emma Roberts, Sofia Vergaraall All rockin Stephen Sprouse Leopard Stole


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actress - Soniya Mehra


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actresses with Sobe clutch 

Shazahn Padamsee





Dipannita Sharma





Aprita Khan





Aamna Sharif


----------



## znzngo

Hillary Duff, Sienna Miller, Bar Rafaeli w/ Monogram Olympe


----------



## znzngo

Emma Stone w/ Minaudiere Berlingot Clutch and Pre-Fall 2011 Bronze Embellished Dress, 
Malgosea Bella w/ same dress and Minaudière Bijou Clutch


----------



## znzngo

Lea Michele w/ Monogram Speedy 35


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian actress with Sobe clutch

Raajeshwari 





Amrita Rao





Sanea Sheikh 





Sophi Chaudhary





Karishma Tanna


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison 
(zimbio)


----------



## missaudrie

Nicole Richie as Jennifer Lopez for Halloween, w/a mini lin speedy


----------



## DisCo

Cristina Ricci


----------



## DisCo

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon w/ her SC bag


----------



## DisCo

JLH w/ her Mono Speedy


----------



## DisCo

Georgie McCourt of Vogue Australia w/ a Pink Graffiti Speedy






Emily Weiss, Vogue fashion assistant 






Maya Villiger, Harper's Bazaar Australia






Random photo from streetstyle blog


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shontelle with damier azur neverfull


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shontelle 

with her alma





with her cheche bohemian


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shontelle with her graffiti keepall, scarf and wallet


----------



## DisCo

Models, fashion editors, etc wearing LV during Paris Fashion Week


----------



## DisCo

Claire Courtin-Clarins LV Fall 2011 RTW and clutch






w/ SC bag






Poppy Delevigne LV RTW and Empreinte clutch






Elisa Sednaoui in LV suit






Sofia Coppola in LV RTW


----------



## DisCo

Spring 2011 RTW (worn by fashion editors, etc)





















Isabel Lucas on the cover of Jalouse magazine wearing Fall 2011 RTW


----------



## DisCo

Eliza Dushku wearing a leopard stole


----------



## DisCo

Just some random pics


----------



## DisCo

More...


----------



## DisCo

Rose McGowan w/ a black epi Soufflot


----------



## lakeshow

old pic but Jay-Z w LV belt





Jay-Z w ostrich backpack 





Kanye West





Eve


----------



## blazedog

Jane Fonda


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Rowland


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Rowland


----------



## DisCo

Jane Fonda w/ a Cabas Antigua


----------



## bobobob

Kim, Lamar, and Khloe


----------



## bobobob

Katie Grand


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman arrives at LAX w/ croc lockit


----------



## bobobob

Bryan Boy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Saklani - indian television actress... idk what that disgusting thing is that is sticking out of her dress.eww


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Farah Khan and Priya Dutt at the same event..(it looks like the mahina is becoming popular in india)


----------



## DisCo

Olivia Wilde wearing Spring 2012 RTW


----------



## lshcat

Jessica Alba and another stole


----------



## DisCo

Doutzen Kroes -- Leopard Stole


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Murphy (Eddie Murphy's ex-wife) carrying an Epi Brea in Ivorie


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Arzoo Govitrikar - Indian television actress


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie w/ her Mono Totally


----------



## Parker Yen

Leighton Meester on the set of Gossip Girl.
With Les Extraordinaires Monogram Guipure, Monogram Double-Jeu Neo Alma, Cuir Cinema


----------



## Parker Yen

Blake Lively on the set of Gossip Girl.
With Monogram Volupté (Psyché)


----------



## DisCo

A very tired looking Rebecca Gayheart carrying a white MC cles


----------



## lshcat

Tiki Barber's mistress, intern Traci Lynn Johnson  likes Louis Vuitton.


----------



## The tall one

singer jessie j


----------



## lshcat

Jennifer Love Hewitt's speedy being held for her, as she poses on the red carpet. :giggles:


----------



## lp640

Kris Humphries lands in New York City 11/14/2011


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandy Norwood


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandy Norwood


----------



## laurencecharly

Céline Dion with Monogram Camouflage and Monogram Roses, Kate Bosworth as well...


----------



## blazedog

SC in Monogram


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Baseball and basketball players and wives 

Coco Crisp






David Ortiz's wife





Kenyon Martin's wife Trina (rapper)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Basketball wives la - Draya Michelle


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dita Von


----------



## blazedog

Sac Chasse


----------



## New-New

Lil Wayne and Birdman. Note the LV in the background.


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas on a Pre-Thanksgiving vacation in Los Cabos, Mexico
(celebuzz)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sushmita sen - indian actress and miss universe 1994


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Raveena Tandon - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gul Panag - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonam Kapoor- indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kangana Ranuat - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Model Kelly Brook with Minaudiere Trésor Carène
(dailymail and ilvoelv)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

letoya luckett


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hard Kaur- indian singer and rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anushka Manchanda - indian singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sharmilla Khanna


----------



## staceyandhitesh

iqbal khans (indian actor) wife sneha khan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tamar Braxton


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jonathan Rhys Meyers with his girlfriend Reena Hammer


----------



## DisCo

SJP wearing LV SS2011 RTW....I think only the skirt though


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr, in Fall 2010 RTW and with minaudiere, at Louis Vuitton Maison opening in Sydney, Australia  
(dailymail)


----------



## bobobob

Actress Cate Blanchett at Louis Vuitton Maison Sydney, Australia, in S/S 2012 RTW and shoes 
(dailymail)


----------



## bobobob

Leah Wood in S/S 2011 RTW and minaudiere 
(dailymail)


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone at London Heathrow Airport
(dailymail)


----------



## DisCo

Isabel Lucas


----------



## DisCo

Delta Goodrem wearing LV dress, clutch and shoes


----------



## DisCo

Kate Moss with her suede SC


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Miranda Kerr


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kerri-Anne Kennerley


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cheyenne Tozzi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lara Bingle


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Samantha Harris


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jodhi Meares


----------



## taniherd

Actress Nia Long & friend.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jim jones - rapper


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian (celebuzz)


----------



## bobobob

Dutch model Doutzen Kroes for numero china
(Eiffel in seoul)


----------



## bobobob

Singaporean actress, Fann Wong, in Fall 2011 RTW (1st pict)
Japanese actress, Juri Ueno, in Fall 2011 RTW (2nd pict)
Korean actress, Son Tae Young, in Fall 2011 RTW (3rd pict)
(Eiffel in Seoul)


----------



## bobobob

Madonna's handcuff from fall 2011


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzielski attends the Louis Vuitton Art.sy Beachside Barbecue, hosted by Carter Cleveland, Wendi Murdoch and Dasha Zhukova at Soho Beach House Miami on November 30, 2011 in Miami Beach, Florida. (zimbio)


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell and Wendi Murdoch attend the Louis Vuitton Art.sy Beachside Barbecue, hosted by Carter Cleveland, Wendi Murdoch and Dasha Zhukova at Soho Beach House Miami on November 30, 2011 in Miami Beach, Florida. (zimbio)


----------



## DisCo

Nicki Minaj w/ a flamme Lumineuse Tote and Mono shawl


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber in D.C


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain in Spring 2012 RTW at Marrakech Film Festival
(Red Carpet Fashion Awards)


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing with LV hat


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain in Resort 2012 fo Toronto Film Festival 
(Red Carpet Fashion Awards)


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester in Resort 2012 - September 11, 2011 
(Red Carpet Fashion Awards)


----------



## DisCo

Kendall Jenner with an Azur cles


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning in Spring 2012 RTW at "We Bought a Zoo" premiere in NYC


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## QnBee9

Jessica and her husband at the kanye/jay concert


----------



## bobobob

Ali Lohan
(dailymail.co.uk)


----------



## blazedog

Some oldies


----------



## bobobob

British actress, Joely Richardson, in Fall 2011 RTW at "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" in London


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes from her twitter 
"U always spoil me! The tallest roses n the world & The monogram voyage LV bag was waitin 4 me 2day "


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale in Fall 2011 RTW for FLAUNT


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese singer, Elva Hsiao with Fall 2011 hat
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## karo

Teri Hatcher


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons in Beverly Hills w/ Shearling Thunder


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons (from her twitter)


----------



## The tall one

adele


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gauri Khan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Krishika Lulla - indian movie director and producer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

krishika lulla - indian movie director and producer


----------



## bobobob

Helena Christensen in Duran Duran's 2011 'Girl Panic'


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra shopping at Louis Vuitton in Beverly Hills


----------



## bobobob

Kim Yuna for Harper's Bazaar Korean December 2011 issue
_Eiffel in Seoul_


----------



## bobobob

more picture of Kim Yuna for Harper's Bazaar Korea December 2011 issue 
_Eiffel in Seoul _


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian shopping at Louis Vuitton


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale w/ cles


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## sephorah

SS spotted Nazneen with the LV Berkeley. I love it how she pairs it with animal print.


----------



## bobobob

Elton John and David Furnish


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith in Aspen


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner (dailymail.co.uk)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Nicole Lee (dailymail.co.uk)


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## MrGoyard

Nicki Minaj and het Bellevue Vernis


----------



## MrGoyard

Nicki Minaj and her Monogram Idylle Fantaisie


----------



## MrGoyard

Nicki Minaj and her Manhatten Monogram GM


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs


----------



## bobobob

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## bobobob

Portia de Rossi and Ellen DeGeneres (Architectural Digest)


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs with LV beach towel


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## taniherd

Brandy Norwood


----------



## bobobob

Laila Ali


----------



## bobobob

Antoine Arnault, center, with Claire Courtin-Clarins and Virginie Courtin-Clarins, both in Louis Vuitton at spring 2012 Louis Vuitton RTW


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian televison actresses - Shilpa Saklani, Priyanka Bassi, Neha Marda (sobe clutches)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ronit Roy and wife - indian televison and movie actor


----------



## bobobob

the Kardashians


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
Credit: Celebuzz


----------



## bobobob

Actress Rooney Mara


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
Credit : Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rohit Roy - indian tv and movie actor


----------



## boyoverboard

Don't know how old this photo is, but here's Joey Essex (from The Only Way is Essex, which I do not watch, btw! ) with a Brooklyn PM and a Keepall.


----------



## bobobob

Lady Kitty Spencer, Prince Harry's cousin
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning for ELLE UK
Credit: @LouisVuitton_UK


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Perfect Day

Camille Gramer


----------



## bobobob

French actress Louise Bourgoin in SS12 RTW


----------



## bobobob

Brandy with Louis Vuitton Lumineuse GM 
Credit: Red Carpet Fashion Awards


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Nia Long 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Daisyinbloom

New York Magazine has a slideshow of celebs with their Sofia C LV bag. 

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2012/01/rooney-mara-in-louis-vuitton-sofia-coppola-bag.html


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Justin Beiber wearing some fine Louis Vuitton RTW (or not. You decide.):


----------



## blazedog

Helen Mirren - although this seems an odd choice in size to travel with. Is this the smallest Cabas?


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## LeahLVoes

Ashley Tisdale with multicolore speedy 30






And with totally


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum wearing Resort 2012 dress for Self magazine 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Singer Deborah Harry 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## LeahLVoes

Emma Robertson 

Spot the LV


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Jude Law 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## blazedog

the Stephan


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfreid in SS 2012 RTW for W Korea February 2012
Credit:tfs


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes of JLS, British band group


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari 
Credit: celebuzz


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga with LV Chinoiserie  fan 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Sheree Whitfield with monogram revelation and nene leakes
(from this week episode of the Real Housewives of Atlanta)


----------



## blazedog

Alma PM


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kareena Kapoor - indian actress

XfakeX


----------



## bobobob

Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner 
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anchal Kumar - indian model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

bhagyashree - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonu Sood and his wife - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian actresses and model - Raveena Tandon, Poonam Dhillon and Manyatta Dutt


----------



## FreshLilies

Jennifer Goodwin. Looks like a Speedy 40


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Erin Heatherton 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## blazedog

Spring 2012 and Key Charm on the Alexander Wang


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo and Catherine Deneuve at Roma Etoile


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber at LAX to France
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett (head-to-toe in LV) at Maison Louis Vuitton Roma Etoile
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Seal
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attending the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2012 (Diner de la Mode pour le SIDA) for MAC Aids Fund, held at the Pavillon d'Armenonville in Paris
Credit: Zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst with SC bag
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bugn

What bag do you think she is carrying? A speedy? Is this the 70's?

http://www.allposters.com/-sp/Jane-Fonda-Carrying-a-Louis-Vuitton-Bag-as-She-Walks-Down-the-Street-Posters_i3833826_.htm


----------



## bobobob

Dana Wilkey 
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie at SAG Awards 2012 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## IFFAH

Christine Lagarde @ World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland. credits: deccanchronicle


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon in rtw and clutch 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Jordin Sparks Leaves The Today Show
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber at Nice Airport 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Denise Richards Arriving For A Flight At LAX
credit: zimbio


----------



## karo

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Mel B
Credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner 
credit: daily mail


----------



## OG_Baby

Voter in Florida heading to the polls


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Lee Yeon Hee  with SS2012 shoes
credit: eiffel in seoul


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Gong Hyo Jin in SS2012 RTW


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon with SC clutch 
credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## blazedog

Speedy & Brea


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Lana Del Rey for British Vogue March 2012 (in SS 2012 RTW )
credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon in SS2012 RTW for UK Glamour March 2012 
credit: daily mail


----------



## hoop010

Roselyn Sanchez, with her Neo Cabby!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Vanessa Minillo with zippy wallet and what looks to be a mono cles


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung in RTW SS 2012 for Elle UK March 2012


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio and her fiance Jamie Mazur 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Venessa Hudgens' sister, Stella 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara in PreFall 2012
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian with spicy sandal 
credit :daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Eduardo Cruz
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Torrie Wilson
credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria and Eduardo Cruz Arriving In Miami
credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ashley Leggat (disney actress) and Sriya Reddy( south indian actress) - with multi-color pochettee


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandon Marshall's wife


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Antrel Rolle and Matt Forte


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amanda Davis - football wife


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Drew Brees with wife shopping at LV


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Priya Rai (twitter pics)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jenna Jameson


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Karissa And Kristina Shannon Head Out In London
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez's boyfriend, Casper Smart 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria arrives at LAX (Los Angeles International Airport)
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

A-Rod and Torrie Wilson at LAX
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Humphries with wallet and sneakers 
credit: zimbio


----------



## Elliespurse

@LouisVuitton
_Straight from the runway to the Red Carpet, Brad Pitt was wearing a F/W 12-13 suit at the Beverly Hilton yesterday._





via


----------



## Aegean Delight

Some Turkish Celebrities


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Ashely Tisdale 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Who can't get enough of @DanieIRadcIiffe sporting @LouisVuitton_UK on the cover of @EsquireUK March subscriber's issue?


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong Visits 'Wendy Williams'
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio 
credit: zimbio


----------



## Aegean Delight

Turkish Celebrities


----------



## bobobob

Sarah, Duchess of York, Ferguson 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester wearing prefall 2012 dress 
credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Serena Williams 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Toccara Jones 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Torrie Wilson 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner from her twitter


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung with SS 2012 RTW skirt
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough 
credit: zimbio


----------



## Aegean Delight

Turkish Celebrities


----------



## bobobob

Christian Milian 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Snoop Dog 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mellissa Gorga with Sobe clutch
credit: zimbio


----------



## lshcat

Katharine McPhee with a Neverfull


----------



## lshcat

Reese Witherspoon in a Louis Vuitton dress


----------



## lshcat

Stacy Keibler


----------



## blazedog

Spring 2012


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mob Wives - Carla Facciolo's, Drita D'Avanzo, Karen Gravano and Ramona Rizzo


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Samita Bangargi - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aamna Shariff - indian film and tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Angela and Vanessa Simmons


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kanchi Kaul - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Maryse - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kareena Kapoor - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shamita Shetty - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amisha Patel (first 2) and Manyatta Dutt (last 2) - indian actress and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rishi Kapoor - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bhagyashree, Kushbooo and Deepti Bhatnagar - Old indian actresses


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aprita Khan - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Dutta - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Vimala Raman - South indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Navneet Nishan and Dolly Minhas (miss india) - Punjabi/Indian actresses


----------



## bobobob

Miss Piggy 
credit: @THELOVEMAGAZINE, graziadaily, and elleuk


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Saklani - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalya - wwe wrestler


----------



## bobobob

Australian singer, Delta Goodrem at Sydney airport 
credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mini Anden - Swedish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

JTG - wwe wrestler


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner
(her twitter)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalya - wwe wrestler.. more


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Beth Phoenix - wwe wrestler


----------



## bobobob

Brad Goreski with damier infini porte-documents voyage 
credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Deepti Bhatnagar - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sulaiman Merchant & Reshma Merchant - music composer and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aarti Chhabria - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Raveena Tandon - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sanjay Dutt and Manyatta Dutt - indian actor and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Saif Ali Khan - indian actor


----------



## bugn

Vicki Gunvalson & her Artsy on tonight's episode of Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## bvan1968

http://www.hiddengarments.cn/wp-con...Justin-Timberlake-London-Heathrow-Airport.jpg

Sorry, I don't know how to post the photo directly, but Justin Timberlake arrives at London's Heathrow Airport with his Pegase and his Keepall, both in Damier Graphite.


----------



## lshcat

bvan1968 said:


> http://www.hiddengarments.cn/wp-con...Justin-Timberlake-London-Heathrow-Airport.jpg
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to post the photo directly, but Justin Timberlake arrives at London's Heathrow Airport with his Pegase and his Keepall, both in Damier Graphite.



Here is the picture for you


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michelle Mccool - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Candice Michelle - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Charmi Kaur - South indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Joey Matthews - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Priya Dutt


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kirron Kher - old indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shibani Chawla


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shibani Kashyap - indian singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nisha Jhaveri - indian jewelry designer and model


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong credit: daily mail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lata Patel - indian fashion designer and socialite


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Diala Makki - Arab actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## Aegean Delight

Turkish celebrities


----------



## Aegean Delight

Turkish celebrities


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci   credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscano  credit: daily mail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kiran Bawa - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alessia Piovan - Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eliana Miglio - Italian Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chiara Ferragni - fashion blogger


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chiara Ferragni - Fashion blogger (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chiara Ferragni - Fashion blogger (3)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sveva Alviti


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Giulia Bevilacqua - Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Margareth Made - Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anita Caprioli - Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Morante - Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Filippi - Italian Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chiara Mastroianni - French Actress


----------



## bobobob

Ray J Catches A Flight For Whitney Houston's Funeral   credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anna dello Russo - Vogue Japan Editor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Caroline Sieber - Austrian stylist


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Marta Gastini - Italian Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalia Vodianova - Russian Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Diane Fleri - Italian Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katy Saunders - British and Italian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Delfina Delettrez Fendi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kanika Kapoor- Punjabi and indian singer


----------



## bobobob

Brandi  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett wearing PreFall 2011 cape  credit: just jared  and style.com


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalia Bogdanova -model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neeru Bajwa - Indian and Punjabi actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Simone Singh - indian movie and television actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sheeba - Old Indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tanisha Mohan - Indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pooja Kanwal - Punjabi and Indian televison actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pooja Ghai Rawal - Indian televison actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pallavi Kulkarni - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Son Yeh-Jin - South Korean actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shin Min Ah - South Korean actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Feroze Gujral - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Sethi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kapil and Monica arora - fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Maryse Quellet - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

kelly kelly - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nethra Raghuraman - Indian model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Seema Jajodia - Indian socialite and model


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst w/ her SC bag    credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nina Manuel - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karan Johar


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Madhu Sapre - Indian model and actress


----------



## bobobob

Ray J  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miss Finland 2012 Sara Yasmina Chafak   credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nisha Singh - Socialite and Indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt    credit: daily mail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shraddha Kapoor -  indian actress


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone    credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nikhita Tandon - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pretti Ghai - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shamita Shetty - indian actress and shilpa shetty's sister


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mansi Scott - indian singer


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Richard Jefferson - basketball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Baseball wives - Cheri and Brooke


----------



## staceyandhitesh

John Wall - basketball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Scott Disick - American Reality star


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Swizz Beatz - rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Josh Hutcherson - American actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michael Phelps - american swimmer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bruno Mars - American singer hes in a lv spring 2011 jacket


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bow Wow - american rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Akon - American rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ne-Yo - American R&B singer


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel  credit: socialite life


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gabriel Aubry - Canadian model and ex boyfriend of Halle Berry (wearing tower sneaker boots)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sir Elton John - actor and singer


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jason Statham carrying Rosie's pegase  credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Kristina And Karissa Shannon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## mlemee

Ciara


----------



## zelish

Coleen Rooney Sptephen Sprouse roses NeverFull


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pia Toscano - american singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rachel Zoe - American fashion stylist


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rachel Zoe - american stylist


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Julia restoin-Roitfeld - daughter of french vogue editor, Carine Roitfeld


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vogue Japan April 2012 -Kate Moss in SS 2012 RTW credit: tfs


----------



## staceyandhitesh

January Jones - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Claudia Schiffer - German actress and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Claudia Schiffer - German Actress and model (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Claudia Schiffer - German Actress and model (3)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Claudia Schiffer - German Actress and Model (4)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Naomi Campbell - american model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karen Elson - British model and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natasha Yarovenko - Spanish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alexa Chung - British model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Helene De Fougerolles - french actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zoe Saldana - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams attends the 2012 Independent Spirit Awards held in Santa Monica.  credit: zimbio and style


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karen Gillan - Scottish Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kerry Washington - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Uma thurman - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Constance Jablonski - french model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Constance Jablonski - french model (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gwen Stefani - american singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alice Eve - English actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chanel Iman - american model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Riley Keough - American model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Paz Vega - Spanish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rachel McAdams - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amanda Seyfried - american actress


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola with SC clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie for C Magazine March 2012 (in RTW S/S 2012) credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone wearing LV Haute Joaillerie and clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Yoon Eun Hye - South Korean actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Yoon Eun Hye - South Korean actress (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nicole Trunfio - Australian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cameron Diaz - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Elodie Bouchez - French Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gwyneth Paltrow - American actress and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eve Hewson - Irish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Erin Wasson - American model and designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Audrey Marnay - French actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michelle Monaghan - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalia Vodianova - Russian actress and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalia Vodianova - Russian actress and model (2)


----------



## bobobob

Crystal Renn for W Korea March 2012 credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

_How amazing is this vintage Louis Vuitton bag I got in #aspen._ credit: Kelly Bensimon's twitter


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chloe Sevigny - American actress and model


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr w/ SC bag credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen for Glamour UK March 2012 credit: tfs


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Chenoweth  credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci for Marie Claire UK April 2012 credit: tfs


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## Keepallboi

Marlo from Real Housewives of Atlanta when they go to Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## blazedog

Delightful GM


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kristen Bell - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eva Amurri - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gabrielle Reece - american volleyball player and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Melanie Laurent - French actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Roxane Mesquida - French actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Francesca Eastwood - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Andre Leon Talley


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chris Tucker - American actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Caroline Sieber - Australian stylist


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Caroline Sieber - Australian stylist (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ludivine Sagnier - French actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Josephine De La Baume - french actress


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner w/Pont-Neuf credit:dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Saklani - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pooja Bedi - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Lil Wayne's girlfriend, Dhea credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: dailymail


----------



## znzngo

Tivoli GM
*Melanie Griffith*





*Guiliana Rancic*




*Nicole snooki Polizzi*


----------



## znzngo

Artsy Mono
*Camille Grammer*


----------



## znzngo

Speedy Mon Mono

*Jessica Biel*


----------



## znzngo

NF GM
oopsie looks like she spilled her coffee!
*Katharine Mcphee*


----------



## znzngo

Speedy B
*Malena Costa Sjögren*


----------



## znzngo

Cosmetic pouch
*Deena Nicole Cortese*


----------



## znzngo

NF GM
Heidi Montag


----------



## znzngo

Tivoli GM
Ashanti


----------



## znzngo

Jennifer Love Hewit


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria's Secret model Miranda Kerr is spotted out during Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Ferguson and daughter Princess Beatrice enjoyed a girls' night out as they left Harry's Bar in Mayfair, London. credit: zimbio


----------



## znzngo

Sofia Coppola
Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester on 'Gossip Girl' set credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rita Ora - British Actress and Musician


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Elisa Sednaoui - French Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dianna Agron - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah Jessica Parker - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Abbey Clancy - British Model and Television Presenter


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Abbey Clancy - British Model and Television Presenter (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Abbey Clancy - British Model and Television Presenter (3)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jessica Simpson - American actress ( shes wearing Louis Vuitton Cocoa Suede Moka Lizard shoes)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michelle Trachtenberg  - American Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katie Cassidy - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Brad Goreski credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart spends the day out and about in SoHo. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova and boyfriend Antoine Arnault attending the Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition photocall held at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs, Paris.
credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr attends the Miu Miu Fall/Winter fashion show, held at the 'Conseil Economique et Social', place d'Iena in Paris as part of Paris Fashion Week. credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Bellevue PM


----------



## blazedog

EPI Alma


----------



## blazedog

This looks like one of the new Vuitton styles but I don't know the name.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah Jessica Parker - American actress (RTW)


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Fan Bingbing - Chinese actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Fan Bingbing - Chinese actress (2)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kirsten Stewart - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Dutta - indian actress and recently a mommy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nandita Mahtani - Indian designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Shetty - indian actress and soon to be mommy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manasi Scott - Indian actress and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amy Jackson - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Saklani - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karishma Tanna - indian tv and movie actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nisha Jhaveri - indian jewelry designer and model


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Corinne Bailey Rae credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Patrow in modified suit credit: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: justjared and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Vanessa Bryant - Ex-wife of Kobe Bryant


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gauri Khan - wife of Shah Rukh Khan


----------



## bobobob

Legendary actress Kathy Bates is all smiles as she appears on "The Today Show" in New York. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tommy Hilfiger- "This Louis Vuitton foot stool was a gift. The velvet slippers Ive worn for years with jeans, as well as with a tux." shoes by LV credit: thecoveteur


----------



## staceyandhitesh

anita hassanandani - indian tv and movie actress


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi credit: style.com


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve credit: style.com


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo credit: style.com and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Giselli Monteiro (L) and Prachi Desai (R) - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Orlando Bloom credit: zimbio


----------



## lshcat

Lil Wayne's girlfriend Dhea


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## blazedog

Jasmin


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shenazz Nadirshah - indian movie producer


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Arbaaz Khan - indian actor


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

_The Louis Vuitton WRTW Fall/Winter 2012-2013 show was star studded with @poppydelevigne and more_ credit: @LouisVuitton_UK and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova at Louis Vuitton ready-to-wear Fall/ Winter 2012-2013 fashion show during Paris Fashion Week. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sheeba - Old Indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karan Johar - indian movie producer and director


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manish Malhotra - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonal Chauhan - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mother and Daughter, Sonakshi Sinha and Poonam Sinha - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sameera Reddy - Indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards is seen leaving Kathy Hilton's birthday lunch at Il Cielo in Los Angeles. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Latoya Jackson is seen leaving Kathy Hilton's birthday lunch at Il Cielo in Los Angeles.  credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shweta Salve - indian tv and film actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ai Tominaga - Japanese model and actress


----------



## mlemee

What an interesting woman Ai T is. She looks sublime in the Vuitton SS11 dress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anjorie Alagh - indian tv and film actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anu Ranjan - indian movie producer and director


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brenda Song - American actress (with her speedy)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brenda Song - American actress (with Trouville Bag)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brenda Song - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brenda Song - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kangana Ranuat - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Malaika Arora Khan - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Urmila Matondkar - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shilpa Shetty - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Malaika Arora Khan - indian actress (RTW)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Soniya Mehra - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Priyanka Chopra - indian actress in RTW diwali special


----------



## bobobob

Mel B's husband Stephen Belafonte credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Malaysia Pargo - basketball wives


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neelam Roy - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Teairra Mari - American singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kimbella - American model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shaunie O'Neal - Basketball wives and ex-wife of Shaquille O'neal


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sapna Kumar - indian model (sorry about the print of the picture)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mandira Bedi - Indian tv and film actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Vidya Malvade - Indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Divya Kumar - indian actress (and with a socialite)


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week xx


----------



## blazedog

Assorted Vuitton


----------



## blazedog

More assorted bags


----------



## bobobob

Singer Yoona of Girls Generation attends the KBS Drama 'Love Rain' Press Conference at Lotte hotel on March 22, 2012 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manyata Dutt - indian model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mandira Bedi - indian tv and film actress (posted her pic yesterday but this one is another recent one today lol) thought i would share


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rakshanda Khan - indain tv and film actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zarine Khan - indian film actress


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

"Dancing With The Stars" dancer Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio,vogue


----------



## bobobob

Du Juan


----------



## bobobob

Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. (modified dress) credit: zimbio, vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ashmit Patel - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonakshi Sinha - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mumtaz - Old Indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Siddharth Mallya - is the son of Vijay Mallya (Kingfisher owner)


----------



## bobobob

TV actress Tiffany Thornton arrived at the LAX Airport in Los Angeles, California on March 24, 2012.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Willow Smith credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee - American singer and actress


----------



## dailyfresh

model


----------



## bobobob

Jordin Sparks credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Purbi Joshi - Indian tv and film actress


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Valerie Jarrett


----------



## bobobob

Abbie Cornish credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles credit: dailymail


----------



## cfca22

Brad Goreski

 Keepall 45 Bandouliere

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

_I love this outfit. Vuitton has taken a typical womens suit and transformed it into a fashionable, eye-catching piece. _- Virginie Courtin-Clarins


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chelsea ******* credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Julia Restoin Roitfeld  credit: The Selby


----------



## bobobob

Nick Lachey credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michael Bublé's wife,  Luisana Lopilato credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Emma Watson -  English actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Emma Watson - English actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Emma Watson - English actress (Pre-Fall 2010 Cardigan)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Emma Watson - English actress ( Random lv pics)  Shes wearing an lv bracelet in the 5th pic!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Emma Watson - English actress  (random part 2)


----------



## jessie6668

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karishma Tanna - Indian tv and film actress


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Bates credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kendall, Kylie, and Kris Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton's son credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr - Fleur D'Etoile Bag Charm credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Peta Murgatroyd - Australian celebrity dancer (Dancing with stars)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kym Johnson -  Australian celebrity dancer (Dancing with stars)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lacy Schwimmer - American celebrity dancer (Dancing with stars)


----------



## lshcat

Lacey Schwimmer with her damier cles as well.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Priya Dutt


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Farah Ali Khan ( celebrity jewelry designer and cousin of couple bollywood actors) and Anchal Kumar - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Monet Mazur - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jenny Mollen - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sophie chaudhary - Indian actress and singer (i was just listenting to old songs.. and i came upon this and in the beginning she has an epi leather pochette) and her carrying  Sunset Boulevard in Amarante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KITq41v8d8&feature=relmfu


----------



## bobobob

Niecy Nash credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dia Mirza - Indian actress (this purse is becoming really popular in india it seems)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hailee Steinfeld - American actress (RTW and shoes)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kristin Davis - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amy Adams - American singer and actress


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscano credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julie de Libran - Louis Vuitton design director for resort and pre-fall collection


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rafael van der Vaart -  Dutch football player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sergio Ramos -  Spanish footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Juande Ramos -  Spanish former footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jose Maria Callejon (Spanish footballer) and  Roberto Carvalho (Brazilian footballer)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cristiano Ronaldo ( Portuguese footballer) with current GF Irina Shayk ( Russian model)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pepe - Brazilian football player for Real Madrid in La Liga


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Wesley Sneijder -  Dutch footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Marcelo Vieira - Brazilian footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Julien Faubert -  French footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gonzalo Higuain - Argentine professional footballer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Iker Casillas -  Spanish football player


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: dailymail


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chavi Mittal - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mehr Jesia - indian model and wife of Arjun Rampal (indian actor)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: dailymail , vogue


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sevigny credit: dailymail, vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Andrea Duro - Spanish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rochelle Wiseman -  English singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rochelle Wiseman - English singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rochelle Wiseman and Francesca (Frankie) Sandford - English singers


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Francesca (Frankie) Sandford - English singers


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sakashi Bindra - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aarti Surendranath - indian model


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing - 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival 2011


----------



## bobobob

Margherita Missoni - 2010 amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS Gala


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing - Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2011 show


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Asin - South indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow credit: GOOP 
"As a very generous gift, Louis Vuitton gave me one of their monogrammed Pegase suitcases from their Mon Monogram series. You can have one of three shapesthe Pegase, the Keepall or the Speedymonogrammed with your initials in the two colors of your choice. This is the ultimate gift for a frequent flyer."


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany Thornton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Asin - South indian actress (more)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Deepti Bhatnagar -  indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anchal Kumar - Indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karishma Tanna - indian tv and film actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bushan Kumar -  Indian film producer.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Farah Khan - indian movie producer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anu Dewan - indian actress and married to a tycoon industrialist


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neena Gupta - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Samir Soni - indian tv actor (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Casper Smart credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jennifer Williams - basketball wives


----------



## bobobob

Reiko MacKenzie of The Real Housewives of Vancouver credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Paz Vega credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## raw89

1. Victoria Beckham with The Louis Vuitton Lockit Bag

2. Miranda Kerr with her 'Travel' Collection

3. Victoria Beckham with her Louis Vuitton Fox Fur Messanger Bag

4. Rachel Bilson with her Grey Aviator bag

5. Jessica Alba with the Louis Vuitton Suhali L'Affriolant bag

6. Kate Beckinsale with the Damier Azur Siracusa 

7. Paris Hilton with her Enormous Collection

8. Kate Moss with her Asphalt Bag 

9. Lady Gaga with her Louis Vuitton Travel Collection


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attending the Louis Vuitton Autumn Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week, Paris. credit: zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attending the Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition photocall held at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs, Paris. credit: zimbio/vogue


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian & Scott Disick credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

mixture of indian actress and socialites


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sheeba - old indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Smita Gondkar - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sania Mirza  - indian tennis player


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt with LV clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning with SC bag credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sheree Whitfield (mixtures of her pics)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Thandie Newton - British and American actress


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Barbara Lennie - The "Malaga" Award at the Cervantes Theater during the 12th Malaga Film Festival on April 18, 2009 in Malaga, Spain. credit: zimbio, elle


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Olivia Palermo - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning with SC bag again credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anita Kanwal - indian tv actress and surprisingly my Aunt!!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joshua Jackson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Harry Styles of One Direction credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zayn Malik of One Direction credit: zimbio


----------



## kef2

Bosslady!


----------



## bobobob

Dana Wilkey credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscano credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chris Hemsworth looked too handsome for words sporting #LouisVuitton last night in Rome at the @Avengers Premiere


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Krishika Lulla


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## blazedog

Lady Gaga's assistant - what is the bag?


----------



## blazedog

Toiletry Pouche 26


----------



## fumi

Kristin Cavallari







credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Apurva Agnihotri - indian television actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Arzoo Govitrikar - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bhagyashree - old indian actress (funny thing is that there is the same purse carried by someone else in that event lol)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shabana Azmi - Indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Nick Cannon credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jackie Christie - basketball wives la


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Erica Mena - Love and hip hop


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Audrey Griffin - wife of Adrian Griffin (basketball player)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Marlo Hampton


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Marlo Hampton


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Minnillo 







credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jenine Howard - wife of basketball player Juwan Howard


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Minnillo 






credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mahi Vij - indian tv actress


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Usher credit: justjared , nymag


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Urvashi Sharma - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Madhur Bhandarkar - indian film director and producer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manmeet singh - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Apoorva Agnihotri - indian tv actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

AD Singh - indian designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gul Panag - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chitrangada Singh - indian actress


----------



## blazedog

Which Vernis bag is this?


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## santeka

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## bobobob

Ali Larter credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aanchal Kumar - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anupama Verma - indian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chunkey Pandey - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Surily Goel - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jackky Bhagnani - indian actor


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Will Smith credit: zimbio , fashionising


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung heads out into the city after doing lunch at Gemma restaurant in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

British boy band JLS credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## blazedog

Hayden


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong Cantopop singer and actress Gigi Leung


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese Actress Patina Lin


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese actress Sonia Sui


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Yoon Eun Hye


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Huo Si Yan


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katharine McPhee credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Seal credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain - Met Ball 2012 credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosie O'Donnell's fiancee Michelle Rounds credit: zimbio


----------



## VanessaLVer

Foto por: Grosby Group


----------



## VanessaLVer

Foto por: Grosby Group


----------



## VanessaLVer

Uruguayan Actress Barbara Mori






Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Marlene Favela






Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Angélica María







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Journalist Ana Winocur







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Singer Alessandra Rosaldo







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Silvia Navarro







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Argentinian Actor Sebastián Rulli







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Patricia Navidad








Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Maria Victoria







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Socialite Michelle Salas







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Mayrín Villanueva







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Manola Diez







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Ingrid Martz







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Grettel Valdés







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Fernanda López







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Edith González







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Singer Belinda







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Angélica Vale







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Anette Michel







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Singer Yuri







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Marlene Favela







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## VanessaLVer

Mexican Actress Ana Claudia Talancón







Foto: Agencia Mexico


----------



## fumi

Dakota Fanning


----------



## karo

Cate Blanchett
celebritybabyscoop


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodinova credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong actress Maggie Cheung


----------



## cfca22

Jlh


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Sophie Monk






credit: nypost


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart: Pre-Fall 2012 credit: popsugar


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Madhu Sapre - indian model and a 2 days old mom


----------



## fumi

Kirsten Dunst






credit: nypost


----------



## fumi

Spencer Matthews






credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mischa Barton


----------



## fumi

Lea Michele







credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Jessica Chastain






credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gauri Pradhan Tejwani - indian tv actress


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## fumi

Miley Cyrus






credit: fanpop


----------



## bobobob

Hello Prince Charming - @SamClaflin wore #LouisVuitton yesterday at the #London Premiere of @SnowWhite and the Huntsman


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Zayn Malik of One Direction credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga and Kathy Wakile of The Real Housewives of New Jersey credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto at the 2012 Cannes Film Festival's opening ceremony held at Palais des Festivals on Wednesday (May 16) in Cannes - clutch credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain wearing LV jewelries credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

closer view of Jessica Chastain credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

The Artists Bérénice Bejo credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kara Hayward- Opening Night Dinner - 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival credit: gettyimages


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Reiko MacKenzie - housewives of vancouver


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kathy Wakile - housewives of NJ


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

Ashley tisdale!!! Love Herr


----------



## blazedog

Berkeley - not sure of monogram bag behind it.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kathy Wakile - housewives of NJ


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jacqueline Laurita - Houswives of NJ


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jacqueline Laurita - Houswives of New Jersey


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson

pic 1. vintage Trunk
pic 2. Stephen - again
pic 3 and 4. monogram shawl
pic 5. Suhali le fabuleux in gold


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson

pic 1 and 2. Suhali le fabuleux in gold
pic 3. sac chien and abbesses messenger
pic 4. sirius?? luggage
pic 5. vintage mono


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson

pic 1. cell phone case
pic 2. passport cover
pic 3. monogram multi sandals
pic 4. fur high boot
pic 5. cerises 25


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson 

pic 1 and 2. manhattan gm
pic 3. olympe 
pic 4. wapity case
pic 5. cabas alto


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson (again!) 

pic 1. monogram shawl
pic 2. monogram multicolour porte monnaie plat and porte tresor international wallet in white
pic 3 and 4 brown cherry sac retro
pic 5. nice beauty case


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson (even more!)

pic 1. monogram multicolour pochette cles
pic 2. poche documents
pic 3. monogram porte tresor international
pic 4. spicy pony styled calf leather sandal
pic 5. etoile silk bandeau scarf and stephen bag


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica SImpson

mono speedy pics


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson

pic 1,2 3. Waltz dora
pic 4,5 Pegase 70


----------



## jessicasstyle

pic 1. neo speedy
pic 2, 3, 4, multicolour speedy white
pic 5. pegase 70 and a smaller pegase (again)


----------



## bobobob

Pharrell Williams credit: the selby


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica Simpson Alto and Speedy photos


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica Simpson speedy and alto photos


----------



## jessicasstyle

more jessica simpson multicolour speedy and cabas alto


----------



## jessicasstyle

more jessica simpson suhali le fabuleux in gold


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica SImpson luggage and cabas alto photos


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica SImpson and her Louis luggage!


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson and her Louis - trying not to repeat photos, apologies if I have


----------



## jessicasstyle

last photos from me of Jessica Simpson I think


----------



## bobobob

Carly Chaikin credit: zimbio


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica Simpson with her Louis Vuitton


----------



## jessicasstyle

Even more Jessica Simpson


----------



## jessicasstyle

more JS


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: zimbio


----------



## jessicasstyle

last lot of js with her louis


----------



## donutella.

I don't know if it's the right thread to post it but at 3'03 Beth Ditto grabs a lady's bag in the audience saying to her "Thanks for your bag". I thought it was funny. 
First time trying to send a video so I apology if it doesn't work.

http://youtu.be/pfdi1pzB6J8


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman credit: dailymail


----------



## blazedog

Monogram Idylle Speedy & Pegase


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook arrives at Nice Airport wearing a fedora and high-waisted wide leg pants to attend the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival.  credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Sophia Monk







credit: nypost


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lauri Waring Peterson - housewives of orange county


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jackqueline Fernandes - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Esmeralda Moya - Spanish actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bar Rafaeli - Israeli model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Joanne Froggatt - English actress


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: zimbio


----------



## bugn




----------



## bobobob

alterego said:


> Uma...what is up with those grandma shoes?!?! Yikes!!!!


 
This is pics only thread. Please comment on Comments Only thread.

Meanwhile...
Michael Buble's model wife, Luisana Lopilato wears a pretty fuchsia maxi skirt arrives at Nice Cote d'Azur Airport to attend the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival. credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonam Kapoor - indian actress leaving for Cannes


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst 
(May 21, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith who doesn't travel light.


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak


----------



## fumi

Minka Kelly







credit: justjared


----------



## jaffe

steph22 said:


> Tamara Beckwith who doesn't travel light.
> 
> View attachment 1729067



Wow.  Her face is as tan as those bags.


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst - earrings and clutch credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Bar Refaeli






credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel credit: zimbio


----------



## sarahmoon714

fumi said:
			
		

> Minka Kelly
> 
> credit: justjared



What is this?! Doesn't look like empriente?! Can someone help please?


----------



## bobobob

sarahmoon714 said:


> What is this?! Doesn't look like empriente?! Can someone help please?


 
Monogram Revelation - collaboration between Louis Vuitton and EDUN 


closer look to Kirsten Dunst's clutch


----------



## bobobob

Director and screenwriter Sofia Coppola attends the 'Somewhere' preview and reception at Louis Vuitton Roppongi Hills on January 22, 2011 in Tokyo, Japan.  credit: zimbio , vogue


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst and director Sofia Coppola attend the Louis Vuitton 2012 Cruise Presentation on Wednesday (June 8) at the Four Seasons Restaurant in NYC. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Actress Shinobu Terajima poses during the 'Somewhere' preview and reception at Louis Vuitton Roppongi Hills on January 22, 2011 in Tokyo, Japan. credit: zimbio, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst attends the 2012 amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala on Thursday (May 24) at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes, France. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Actress Lea Seydoux arrives at Focus Features' 'Somewhere' premiere at ArcLight Hollywood on December 7, 2010 in Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Miroslava Duma -


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Hogan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Osbourne credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Louise Bourgoin arrives at the 2012 amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Hotel Du Cap on May 24, 2012 in Cap D'Antibes, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Gadon seen arriving at the 2012 amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Hotel Du Cap in France. (wearing Louis Vuitton cuff) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola attends the Versace for H&M Fashion event at the H&M on the Hudson on November 8, 2011 in New York City. (SC clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandi Maxiell - wife of basketball player Jason Maxiell


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood - daughter of Clint Eastwood credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany Dunn credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevigne attends the launch party for Cartier Tank Anglaise Watch Collection at The Orangery on April 19, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio , vogue


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevigne attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dita Von Teese - American dancer and actress


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton at the premiere of her new film, Good Deeds, at Regal Cinemas L.A. Live on Tuesday (February 14) in Los Angeles. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev credit: contactmusic


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hannah Tan (Malaysian singer-songwriter, and actress in the yellow) and Daphne Iking ( Malaysian actress )


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Daphne Iking - Malaysian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bernie Chan - Malaysian model and actress


----------



## blazedog

Lockit - Kusama Polka Dot Vernis


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing arrives at amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS 2010 benefit gala at the Hotel du Cap on May 20, 2010 in Antibes, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Lea Seydoux attends the 'On Tour' Premiere at the Palais des Festivals during the 63rd Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 13, 2010 in Cannes, France. credit: zimbio, ELLE


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux attends the "Somewhere" premiere during the 67th Venice Film Festival at the Sala Grande Palazzo Del Cinema on September 3, 2010 in Venice, Italy. credit: zimbio,ELLE


----------



## bobobob

Actress Lea Seydoux attends the 'Midnight In Paris' premiere at the Palais des Festivals during the 64th Cannes Film Festival on May 11, 2011 in Cannes, France. (LV earrings and bracelet) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich attends the "The Exodus - Burnt By The Sun" Premiere at the Palais des Festivals during the 63rd Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 22, 2010 in Cannes, France. credit: zimbio, ELLE


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marysol Patton of The Real Housewives of Miami credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Actress Fan Bing Bing arrives at the opening ceremony of the 14th Shanghai International Film Festival on June 11, 2011 in Shanghai, China. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing - Shanghai Fashion's Night Out (September 11, 2011) credit: chinabuzz, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Yuan Li - Shanghai Fashion's Night Out (September 11, 2011) credit: chinabuzz, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy arrives at the Glamour Women of the Year Awards in association with Pandora at Berkeley Square Gardens on May 29, 2012 in London, England. (LV clutch) credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

better view of Fan Bing Bing's clutch  at the 14th Shanghai International Film Festival credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Carlos Pena, Jr. of Big Time Rush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Schmidt of Big Time Rush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Scherzinger credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen attends Glamour Women of the Year Awards 2012 at Berkeley Square Gardens on May 29, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Julia Restoin-Roitfeld attends amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Hotel Du Cap on May 19, 2011 in Antibes, France. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## cocosapphire

Katherine McPhee


----------



## bobobob

Perfect match! #DavidBeckham absolutely scores this look in #LouisVuitton on the cover of @Elle_UK's July Issue


----------



## tnguyen88

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&authuser=0&biw=1366&bih=643&tbm=isch&tbnid=4fle0RN_hJ4pyM:&imgrefurl=http://coolspotters.com/actresses/selena-gomez/and/brands/louis-vuitton/media/573013&docid=1x6ZrLBkkkxtmM&imgurl=http://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/270969/selena-gomez-gallery.jpg&w=407&h=639&ei=Zn3IT8DjKMLy2QWN7dWtDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=757&vpy=109&dur=3332&hovh=281&hovw=179&tx=107&ty=139&sig=115504006462515786081&page=1&tbnh=144&tbnw=72&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:82


----------



## blazedog

Le Fabuleux


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

English actress Nicola Stapleton credit: contactmusic


----------



## BOBAErose

Eleni Menegaki greek tv personality


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## lshcat

Justin Bieber. Belt.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bu Thiam - Akon's brother credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger's pegase credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian arriving at LAX airport to board a flight. Los Angeles, California - June 1, 2012. credit: contactmusic


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sanjay Kapoor - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Soha Ali Khan - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mana Shetty - Actor Sunil Shetty's wife


----------



## cocosapphire

Mel B


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Siddharth Mallya - indian model and the son who owns Kingfisher airlines


----------



## bobobob

Mary-Kate Olsen at CFDA Fashion Awards 2012 (shoes) credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Ilary Blasi - wife of Italian soccer player Francesco Totti credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Actress Maggie Maggie Gyllenhaal attends the Costume Institute Gala Benefit to celebrate the opening of the "American Woman: Fashioning a National Identity" exhibition at The Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 3, 2010 in New York City.  credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Rachel Bilson attends the Costume Institute Gala Benefit to celebrate the opening of the "American Woman: Fashioning a National Identity" exhibition at The Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 3, 2010 in New York City. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof X The Coveteur

"These shoes are Louis Vuitton; I fell in love with them in black. I bought them both at Saks in Beverly Hills. I bought the silver and black as well, because I just thought of it as art again; SO unique."


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs - CFDA 2012 credit: vogue


----------



## bobobob

Malin Akerman (Pre-Fall 2012 shoes) credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault arrives at the Louis Vuitton Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna dello Russo attends the "Miuccia Prada And Elsa Schiapparelli: Impossible Conversations" opening exhibition during Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 24, 2012 in Milan, Italy.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Dahl spotted at Christian Louboutin's Private Dinner party held at the Ivy club in London. (April 30, 2012) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Model Carolina Parsons arrives at the 2012 amfAR's Cinema Against AIDS during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Hotel Du Cap on May 24, 2012 in Cap D'Antibes, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing - Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2011 show credit: telegraph.uk and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Vocalist Shirley Manson of Garbage arrives at the NYLON Magazine June/July music issue launch party at The Roxy Theatre on May 30, 2012 in West Hollywood, California. (May 30, 2012) credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Reality star Gloria Govan attends GBK Gift Lounge In Honor of The MTV Movie Award Nominees And Presenters - Day 1 at L'Ermitage Beverly Hills Hotel on June 1, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. (June 1, 2012) credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Model Liya Kebede attends the 'Cosmopolis' premiere during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Palais des Festivals on May 25, 2012 in Cannes, France. (LV clutch) credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Rachael Taylor arrives at the "Any Questions For Ben?" Sydney premiere at the St. George OpenAir Cinema on February 3, 2012 in Sydney, Australia. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton attends the exclusive Filmmakers Dinner during the Cannes International Film Festival hosted by Swiss watch manufacturer IWC Schaffhausen in partnership with Finch's Quarterly Review at the famous Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2012 in Cap d'Antibes, France. (LV shoes) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Roach attends Glamour Women of the Year Awards 2012 at Berkeley Square Gardens on May 29, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscana  credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Milla Jovovich attends the Louis Vuitton Ready-to-Wear A/W 2009 fashion show during Paris Fashion Week on March 12, 2009 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Stylist Rachel Zoe arrives at the after party for the opening of Louis Vuitton Santa Monica to Benefit Heal the Bay at Annenberg Beach House on August 19, 2010 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Eva Amurri arrives at the after party for the opening of Louis Vuitton Santa Monica to Benefit Heal the Bay at Annenberg Beach House on August 19, 2010 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Sofia Vergara arrives at the after party for the opening of Louis Vuitton Santa Monica to Benefit Heal the Bay at Annenberg Beach House on August 19, 2010 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Reece arrive at the after party for the opening of Louis Vuitton Santa Monica to Benefit Heal the Bay at Annenberg Beach House on August 19, 2010 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Julia Jones arrives at the after party for the opening of Louis Vuitton Santa Monica to Benefit Heal the Bay at Annenberg Beach House on August 19, 2010 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stylist Rachel Zoe attends the Labelux cocktail party during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear A/W 2010 on February 26, 2010 in Milan, Italy. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Elisha Cuthbert attends The Comedy Awards 2012 at Hammerstein Ballroom on April 28, 2012 in New York City. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi attends the 'Somewhere' premiere during the 67th Venice Film Festival at the Sala Grande Palazzo Del Cinema on September 3, 2010 in Venice, Italy. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber and Julia Restoin-Roitfeld attend the Louis Vuitton Ready to Wear Autumn/Winter 2011/2012 show during Paris Fashion Week at Cour Carree du Louvre on March 9, 2011 in Paris, France. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Gemma Chan attends the UK Film Premiere of 'Brighton Rock' at the Odeon West End on February 1, 2011 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandy attends the VH1's 'Basketball Wives' Red Carpet Charity Shopping Event at Louis Vuitton Rodeo Drive on February 19, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Shaunie O'Neal attends the VH1's 'Basketball Wives' Red Carpet Charity Shopping Event at Louis Vuitton Rodeo Drive on February 19, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

French actress Cecile Cassel arrives for the Sidaction gala dinner held at the Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 27, 2011 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Eva Pigford and Flo Rida attend the VH1's 'Basketball Wives' Red Carpet Charity Shopping Event at Louis Vuitton Rodeo Drive on February 19, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe attends the Hogan by Karl Lagerfeld cocktail party during Paris Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2012 on March 4, 2011 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lara Spencer arrives at the 16th Annual Los Angeles Antiques Show on April 13, 2011 in Santa Monica, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Carolina Crescentini attends Nastri d'Argento Awards 2011 Presentation at Villa Medici on May 27, 2011 in Rome, Italy. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Dong Jie poses during the Louis Vuitton 'Voyages' Exhibition opening ceremony at the National Museum of China on May 30, 2011 in Beijing, China. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Fan Bingbing attends Louis Vuitton new store opening ceremony on June 2, 2011 in Kunming, Yunnan Province of China. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Jessica Chastain arrives at The Hollywood Foreign Press Association's 2011 Installation Luncheon at Beverly Hills Hotel on August 4, 2011 in Beverly Hills, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Eva Marcille attends the film premiere of TriStar Pictures' "Jumping The Broom" at the Arclight Cinerama Dome on May 4, 2011 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Nora von Waldstaetten arrives at the Dimitri Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Berlin Spring/Summer 2012 at the Brandenburg Gate on July 6, 2011 in Berlin, Germany.  credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Actress / model Eva Marcille arrives at 'HTC Status Social' launch event at Paramount Studios on July 19, 2011 in Hollywood, California. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Model Sveva Alviti attends the "A Dangerous Method" premiere during the 68th Venice Film Festivalat Palazzo del Cinema on September 2, 2011 in Venice, Italy. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isabeli Fontana attends the Louis Vuitton flagship store opening during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2012 on September 21, 2011 in Milan, Italy. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Margherita Missoni (L) and Teresa Maccapani Missoni attend the Louis Vuitton flagship store opening during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2012 on September 21, 2011 in Milan, Italy. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Marta Gastini attends the Louis Vuitton flagship store opening during Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2012 on September 21, 2011 in Milan, Italy. credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Brandolini D'Adda attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscano attends the LA Kings game 4 at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, CA on June 6th, 2012. credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Nick Lachey and Vanessa Minnillo credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester arrives for the Christian Dior Ready to Wear Spring / Summer 2012 show during Paris Fashion Week at Musee Rodin on September 30, 2011 in Paris, France. (Shoes) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Corinne Bailey Rae attends the Louis Vuitton Art Talk with Grayson Perry at The British Museum on October 18, 2011 in London, England. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Director Sofia Coppola attends the Marni at H&M Collection Launch at Lloyd Wright?s Sowden House on February 17, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Model/actress Amber Valletta arrives at the 14th Annual Costume Designers Guild Awards With Presenting Sponsor Lacoste held at The Beverly Hilton hotel on February 21, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Huo Si Yan arrives at the Louis Vuitton Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Huo Si Yan attends the 'Louis Vuitton - Marc Jacobs: The Exhibition' photocall as part of Paris Fashion Week at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Huo Siyan attends Louis Vuitton store opening ceremony on April 26, 2012 in Harbin, China. credit: getty images and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs attends the 3rd annual amfAR Inspiration Gala New York at The New York Public Library - Stephen A. Schwarzman Building on June 7, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook attends the Pride of Britain Awards at the Grosvenor House Hotel on October 5, 2009 in London, England. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Santo Domingo attends the Maison Louis Vuitton Roma Etoile Cocktail red carpet on January 27, 2012 in Rome, Italy.  credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Amaia Salamanca attends the premiere of ''Tension Sexual No Resuelta'' at the Capitol cinema on March 17, 2010 in Madrid, Spain. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Karoline Herfurth attends the Henri-Nannen-Award at the Schauspielhaus on May 7, 2010 in Hamburg, Germany. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace attends the UK premiere of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy at The BFI Southbank on September 13, 2011 in London, United Kingdom. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gong Li attends the 25th Biennale des Antiquaires at the Grand Palais on September 14, 2010 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Manuela Velasco attends the 2009 Marie Claire Prix de la Moda awards at the French Embassy on November 19, 2009 in Madrid, Spain. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

German actress Hannah Herzsprung attends the Award Winner Photocall during day ten of the 61st Berlin International Film Festival at the Grand Hyatt on February 19, 2011 in Berlin, Germany. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Dree Hemingway attends the "Of Gods And Men" Premiere at the Palais des Festivals during the 63rd Annual Cannes Film Festival on May 18, 2010 in Cannes, France. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roitfeld during the Yves Saint-Laurent Ready to Wear show as part of the Paris Womenswear Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2011 at Grand Palais on March 8, 2010 in Paris, France. (LV clutch) credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott arrives on the red carpet for The Brit Awards 2010 at Earls Court on February 16, 2010 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts at the Teen Vogue private party for Louis Vuitton in New York City December 10, 2009 credit: gossipcenter


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde attends a cocktail party for Harper's Bazaar's "Greatest Hits" book at the U.S. Embassy on October 4, 2011 in Paris, France. (LV clutch) credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain attends the Louis Vuitton Ready to Wear Spring/Summer 2011 show during Paris Fashion Week at Cour Carree du Louvre on October 6, 2010 in Paris, France. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo (LV clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Katie Chang on set of 'The Bling Ring' credit: justjared and ELLE


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attends A Celebration of the Arts at Royal Academy of Arts on May 23, 2012 in London, England. (LV clutch and shoes) credit: getty images


----------



## bobobob

Italian actor Paolo Stella attends the Louis Vuitton show as part of Paris Menswear Fashion Week Spring/ Summer 2010 at Le 104 on June 25, 2009 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sanea Sheikh - indian model (in the floral dress)


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins and Claire Courtin-Clarins attend the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2012 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 26, 2012 in Paris, France. (LV clutches) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Claire Courtin-Clarins attends the 'Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty' Costume Institute Gala at The Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 2, 2011 in New York City. credit: bfanyc and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Actress Bonnie Wright attends the grand opening of Harry Potter: The Exhibition at Discovery Times Square Exposition Center on April 4, 2011 in New York City. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Popstar Jessie J leaving the 'Woman of the Year' Glamour Awards in London after being named 'Woman of Tomorrow'. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Teresa Giudice - Neverful Damier Ebene


----------



## staceyandhitesh

LeToya Luckett - American singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonu Sood - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Sinha - wife of indian actor and actress also


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Malti Jain - indian producer and director


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Andrea Riseborough credit: @LouisVuitton_UK


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace at the 'Prometheus' Press Conference at Claridge's Hotel on May 30, 2012 in London, England. credit: gettyimages and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace at a photo call for _Prometheus_ held at Cinema Gaumont Marignan on Wednesday (April 11) in Paris, France. (LV shoes) credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sameera Reddy - Indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Arbaaz Khan - indian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neetu Singh Kapoor - indian actress and her sister in law in the green


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nia Vardalos -  Greek-Canadian actress


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing arrives for the Christian Dior Ready to Wear Autumn/Winter 2011/2012 show during Paris Fashion Week at Musee Rodin on March 4, 2011 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Muhammad Ali for Louis Vuittons Core Values Campaign


----------



## MrGoyard

Josh Veldhuizen - Dutch reality show star and fashion designer
with her Galliera


----------



## MrGoyard

Tamara Elbaz (Neverfull DA PM) & Josh Veldhuizen (Galliera DA) - Dutch Reality TV-stars


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana . attends Persol Magnificent Obsessions: 30 Stories Of Craftmanship In Film Event at Museum of the Moving Image on June 13, 2012 in the Queens burough of New York City. credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aamir Khan - Indian actor


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credt: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Speedy


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Lionel Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Tesse wearing Violette sunglasses credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Diamond - american rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rasheeda - American rapper and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eva Marcille or Eva Pigford - American model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eva Marcille or Eva Pigford - American model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eva Marcille or Eva Pigford - American model and actress


----------



## bobobob

Here's a better view of Dita Von Teese's Violette sunglasses


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Estelle - English singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Diamond - american rapper


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Seal credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Actress Molly Ringwald attends Film Independent's 2012 Los Angeles Film Festival premiere of Disney Pixar's "Brave" at the Dolby Theatre on June 18, 2012 in Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Polish-American model and actress Joanna Krupa credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Charlene, Princess of Monaco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Courteney Cox credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Christy Turlington -  American model (in a indian festival Diwali dress exclusively by lv)


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Eva Amrri credits: zimbio and ELLE


----------



## blazedog

Galliera GM


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zoe Saldana - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alice Eve - English actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alice Eve - English actress


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: justjared


----------



## JennyErin

Holly Madison, pic from her instagram, I spy an Azur Speedy.


----------



## bobobob

Delta Goodrem credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Adrienne Bailon - American actress and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sabrina Bryan - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Huo Siyan - Chinese actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Azealia Banks - American rapper and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Aubrey O'day - american singer and actress


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## chanel123456

staceyandhitesh said:


> Adrienne Bailon - American actress and singer



what colour is this bag?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Foxy Brown - American rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Melanie Brown - English singer and actres


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alesha Dixon - English singer


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Leah Weller attends the Serpentine Gallery Summer Party at The Serpentine Gallery on June 26, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bahar Kizil - German singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bahar Kizil -  German singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bahar Kizil - German singer #


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Bahar Kizil - German singer # 4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Heather Hunter - rapper


----------



## Ilovepurse007

DID she paint her LV keepall? (Hayden Panettiere)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tamera Young - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ticha Penicheiro - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Swin Cash - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dawn Evans - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Letoya Luckett - american singer


----------



## bobobob

Anna Faris credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Gianna Jeon Ji Hyun 

http://www.eiffelinseoul.com/2012/06/gianna-jeon-ji-hyun-wears-louis-vuitton.html


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: dailymail


----------



## tommysmom123

OMG! I love the bag in the second photo. I've never seen any LV like it. Are you sure it's LV?





staceyandhitesh said:


> Letoya Luckett - american singer


----------



## tommysmom123

Lol! I think the baby would be more comfortable IN the Neverfull!


bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Vivica A. Fox -  American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kyla Pratt - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Khia Shamone - american rapper


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eudoxie - girlfriend of singer and rapper Ludacris


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Toya Wright - american reality tv star and her daughter


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rosee Divine - mistress of so many celebs and nba players and starring in "Real Mistresses of Atlanta"


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kandi Burruss - american actress and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Meagan Good - American actress


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Pallavi Kulkarni - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Irfan Pathan- indian cricketer


----------



## bobobob

Christy Turlington - Haute Joaillerie Fall/Winter 2011


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez - Fall/Winter 2003


----------



## bobobob

Madonna - Fall/Winter 2009


----------



## bobobob

Alexis Welch at Givenchy Menswear Spring/Summer 2013 show in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## bobobob

Eva Pigford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## Neon_Nights

Sunny/ Lee Soon Kyu


----------



## Neon_Nights

Tiffany Hwang/ Hwang Mi Young


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## staceyandhitesh

LoLa Monroe - American rapper, model and actress (shopping at lv)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tasha Smith's (American actress) daughter


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Bensimon credit: twitter


----------



## staceyandhitesh

one of the SNSD members


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nicole Murphy - ex wife of Eddie Murphy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nicole Murphy - ex wife of Eddie Murphy


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gunplay - American rapper (hes wearing lv shoes)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Melanie Fiona - Canadian singer


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Monk credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dwyane Wade - NBA player (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst attends the opening of the new Louis Vuitton store on the prestigious Place Vendome during Paris Fashion Week. (July 3) credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola and Yves Carcelle, the President of the Louis Vuitton Foundation, attend the opening of the new Louis Vuitton store on the prestigious Place Vendome during Paris Fashion Week. (July 3) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Claire Courtin-Clarins and Virginie Courtin-Clarins attend the opening of the new Louis Vuitton store on the prestigious Place Vendome during Paris Fashion Week. (July 3) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Catherine Deneuve attends the opening of the new Louis Vuitton store on the prestigious Place Vendome during Paris Fashion Week. (July 3) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cory Monteith credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Rose Byrne, Mila Kunis, and Elizabeth Olsen credit: shoerazzi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Louise Bourgoin - French Actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

indian socialite


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Lee Young Ae attends the Louis Vuitton new boutique opening as part of Paris Haute-Couture Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Place Vendome on July 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Gaia Repossi attends the Louis Vuitton new boutique opening as part of Paris Haute-Couture Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Place Vendome on July 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Charlene Wittstock attends the Louis Vuitton new boutique opening as part of Paris Haute-Couture Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Place Vendome on July 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## Elliespurse

@LouisVuitton
_Sofia Coppola and Kristen Dunst both looked radiant at the #LouisVuitton Vendome store opening last night._


----------



## bobobob

At the premiere of the movie 'Brave' in Paris, @BereniceBejo charmed us in a #LouisVuitton Yayoi Kusama ensemble. http://pic.twitter.com/kwFo6FEf


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzelski and Zhang Yuqi


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez-Fendi at the Louis Vuitton Vendome Store Opening.


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff (LV clutch) credit: purepeople


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mariah Carey - American singer


----------



## bobobob

Alina Sueggeler, singer of German band Frida Gold, poses prior the Escada Show at the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2013 on July 4, 2012 in Berlin, Germany. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alina Sueggeler of the band Frida Gold attend the German Radio Award (Deutscher Radiopreis) 2011 on September 8, 2011 in Hamburg, Germany. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo credits: twitter and vogue 

_#mfw day 3 in #louisVuitton pre fall 2012 dress _


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Angela Simmons - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jamie Foxx -  American rapper and actor


----------



## bobobob

French Caribbean pop singer Shy'm leaves the Jean-Paul Gaultier Haute-Couture Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 on July 4, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Karreuche Tran


----------



## jenky

Elsa Pataky (Chris Hemsworth's wife) - Louis Vuitton Lumineuse (GM size, infini? I think)


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends a cocktail and dinner hosted in honor of designer Michael Kors during Paris Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2012 at the Embassy Of The United States on March 7, 2011 in Paris, France. (LV clutch) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma - jacket from Spring 2006


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma - Spicy sandal


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Kim Nam Joo at _Unexpected You_ conference (February 21, 2012)


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

^ better view of Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Tamar Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karrueche Tran - chris brown's girlfriend


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour credits: dailymail and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Erica Packer - Australian singer and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lara Bingle - Australian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Dundovic - model (RTW and shoes)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laura Dundovic - model (RTW and clutch)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Venus Williams mom


----------



## joeylulubelle

Hong Kong celeb/Model (i guess )


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins


----------



## bobobob

Princess Charlene of Monaco credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credits: bfanyc and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Margherita Missoni credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Santo Domingo credits: bfanyc and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Alice Eve credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera Newton credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Scott Campbell credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Joshua Jackson credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Princess Maria Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis (left) and Olympia Scarry credits: bfanyc, style.com, and vogue


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Valeisha Butterfield - Dahntay Jones (NBA player) wife


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe (Louis Vuitton x Yayoi Kusama sunglasses) credit: zimbio


----------



## mario.af

Gisele Bundchen in Yayoi Kusama x LV
Vogue Brazil


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Parineeti Chopra - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bee Shaffer - daughter of Anna Wintour credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## cologne

Miranda Kerr in NYC July 14th


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Seal credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

^ credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kelly Kelly - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ashley Massaro - wwe wrestler


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo credit: dailymail


----------



## katyxb

Korean girl group 2ne1


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neelam Kothari - old indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anita Kanwal - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Arjun Bijlani - indian tv actor


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## twin-fun

Miranda Kerr
credit: outfitidentifier.com


----------



## twin-fun

Stacy Keibler
Credit: outfitidentifier.com


----------



## twin-fun

Hilary Duff


----------



## twin-fun

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## twin-fun

Emma Roberts


----------



## twin-fun

Miley Cyrus


----------



## twin-fun

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## twin-fun

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne credit: contactmusic


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rihanna shopping at LV


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen credit: dailymail


----------



## twin-fun

Jessica Biel and Katie Holmes


----------



## twin-fun

More Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Seal credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Clémence Poésy


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook (LV shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Burke credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mansi Scott - indian singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lata Patel - indian socialite


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Divya Kumar (indian actress) and Bushan Kumar (indian movie producer)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Dhillon - old indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Raageshwari - old indiana actress and singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Andrea Jeremiah - Tamil and indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Zhu Zhu


----------



## bobobob

Clémence Poésy


----------



## bobobob

Huo Si Yan


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevigne


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Laetitia Casta - French actress and model


----------



## bobobob

Du Juan


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Xin Yi


----------



## bobobob

Wang Luo Dan


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr - Fleur D'Etoile Bag Charm


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Perez Hilton credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Heather Dubrow credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Charmy Kaur - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Soniya Mehra - indian actress


----------



## kewlsasa

filipino celebrities


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes credit: justjared


----------



## misspurse

not sure if this counts as "celebrity" but here is emily maynard (the bachelorette).
source: us weekly.


----------



## bobobob

Chris Hemsworth credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Terry Crews - American actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Terry Crews and wife Rebecca Crews - American actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Terry Crews and wife Rebecca Crews  - American actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Danisha Rolle - wife of Samari Rolle (NFL player)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Antrel Rolle's mom - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Antrel Rolle - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Victor Cruz - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandon Jacobs - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ahmad Bradshaw - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Osi Umenyiora - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Antrel Rolle - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jason Pierre-Paul - NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nicole Diehl wife of David Diehl (NFL player)


----------



## cocosapphire

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tim McGraw


----------



## twin-fun

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola


----------



## bobobob

Connor Cruise credit: dailymail


----------



## cocosapphire

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## fumi

Imogen Thomas







credit: fanpop


----------



## fumi

Rochelle Williams






credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Aston Merrygold of JLS credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: zimbio


----------



## twin-fun

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes of JLS credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sunny Leone - candian born indian actress (we use to be friends in high school.. crazy world!!)


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Carpenter credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: dailymail


----------



## StarStarMoon

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taraji P. Henson wearing Anthea sunglasses credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## TheAnaVega

(: (:


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## TheAnaVega

Love alexa chung!


----------



## bobobob

Larissa Latynina - former Soviet gymnast


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Claudia Jordan credit: contactmusic


----------



## TheAnaVega

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian



Whoaaaa! Why is her face weird!?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kadambari Lakhani - indian fashion designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Farida Udhas - indian classical singer with daughter


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## twin-fun

TheAnaVega said:


> Whoaaaa! Why is her face weird!?



As the title states, this thread is for _pictures only_. For comments or questions please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-comments-only-344351.html


----------



## twin-fun

Katie Holmes


----------



## twin-fun

Nick Cannon


----------



## twin-fun

Christina




 Ricci


----------



## twin-fun

Rachel Bilson


----------



## twin-fun

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jenna Jameson - Former adult actress and girl friend of Tito Ortiz (ufc player)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Deepika Padukone - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo Lachey credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Mueller  credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: allure


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Luke Bilyk - Canadian actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nina Dobrev - Canadian actress


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katee Sackhoff - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katee Sackhoff - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katee Sackhoff - American actress #3 (Shopping)


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Michael Phelps credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shiri Appleby - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Julie Benz - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Julie Benz - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sara Jean Underwood - American actress and PMOY


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tiffany Fallon - American model and married to Joe Don Rooney


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Carmella Decesare - american model and married to NFL player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jayde Nicole - canadian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jayde Nicole - canadian model #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jayde Nicole - canadian model #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jayde Nicole - canadian model #4


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: dailymail


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brittany Binger - American model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kayla Collins - American model and PMOY


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Spencer Scott - American model and PMOY 2007


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Michelle McLaughlin - American model and PMOY 2008 and wife of former baseball player F. P. Santangelo


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hope Dworaczyk - American model and PMOY 2009


----------



## twin-fun

Dakota Fanning


----------



## twin-fun

Coco, rapper and actor Ice-T's wife


----------



## twin-fun

Lil Kim


----------



## twin-fun

Kate Hudson


----------



## twin-fun

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Anna Piaggi credits: thesartorialist and theclotheswhisperer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lady Gaga - American singer at LV ("had a lovely time at VUITTON today, I got to see all the pre-FALL in the back of the store. Marc Jacobs killed it.")


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nastia Liukin - Russian-American artistic gymnast #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shawn Johnson -  retired American artistic gymnast


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: thecoveteur



> I am also obsessed with the Steven Sprouse Louis Vuitton print  I bought these flats and the purse recently in NY.
> 
> We bought this Richard Prince from the Serpentine gallery in London a few years ago  we are big fans! And yes, this is my LV purse I mentioned earlier. Just love this print!!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lady Gaga - American singer (her shoes) ("DON'T TELL Karl I busted into the back of the store, shopping pre-PREFALL shhhhhh!")


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Eleanor Simmonds - British Paralympian swimmer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lindsey Berg - American volleyball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lindsey Berg - American volleyball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lindsey Berg - American volleyball player #3


----------



## bobobob

Gong Li


----------



## bobobob

Katie Grand attends the 2011 WSJ Magazine Innovator of the Year Awards at the Museum of Modern Art on October 27, 2011 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Katie Grand ( Spicy sandals and bunny ears headwrap)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Heather Locklear - American actress #1


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Heather Locklear - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Heather Locklear - American actress #3


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

David Arquette


----------



## bobobob

Jane Fonda


----------



## bobobob

Stephanie Seymour


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: twitter


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## ayla

Gaga !


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga

_ I mean I even bought SNEAKERS this week but seriously this is a beautiful shoe. Marc Jacobs for the win on the shoe front_


----------



## tessa06

Lady Gaga with Kusama bag and accessories.

That dog collar is soo cute..


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Reiko MacKenzie - housewives of vancouver


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Reiko MacKenzie - housewives of vancouver #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Christina Kiesel - housewives of vancouver


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lauran Tuck - wife of Justin Tuck (NFL player)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lauran Tuck - wife of Justin Tuck (NFL player)


----------



## bobobob

Michael Phelps


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jamie Foxx - American actor and singer (lv shirt)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brad Goreski - The Rachel Zoe Project


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kajol - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Marion Jones - NBA player and former world champion track and field athlete


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jennifer Lacy- WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Charde Houston - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Brandi Reed - american model and wrestler and dating Cody Rhodes (wrestler) (twitter pics)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lindsey Harding - WNBA player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lady Gaga - american singer


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Bynes credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rashida Jones - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rashida Jones - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rashida Jones - American actress #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rashida Jones - American actress #4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rashida Jones - American actress #5


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lara Stone - Dutch model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kate Beckinsale - English actress (Wearing Spring 2010 RTW Tweed Jacket)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lily Donaldson - British model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Abbey Lee Kershaw - Australian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tanya Dziahileva -  Belarusian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natasha Poly - Russian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anna Kendrick - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anna Kendrick - American actress #2


----------



## bobobob

Director Sofia Coppola arrives at W Magazine's 69th Annual Golden Globes Award Celebration at the Chateau Marmont on January 13, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola wearing Resort 2012 sweater


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Brooke Mueller


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ashley Roberts - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ashley Roberts - American singer and actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Melody Thornton - american singer


----------



## bobobob

Louise Thompson of _Made in Chelsea_ credit: zimbio


----------



## ayla

Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Justin Theroux


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga- jacket from Spring 2011 and skirt from Fall 2011


----------



## twin-fun

Katie Holmes and her Mon Monogram Neverfull


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Bynes


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Mayra Veronica


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Perez Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Mischa Barton


----------



## bobobob

McKayla Maroney


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Floyd Mayweather credit: sandrarose


----------



## bobobob

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## StarStarMoon

Miranda Kerr (People Style Watch - Sept issue)


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Ann Curry attends the TIME 100 Gala celebrating TIME'S 100 Most Influential People In The World at Jazz at Lincoln Center on April 24, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese (her shoes) credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Olympe


----------



## cocosapphire

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

_Love & Hip Hop Atlanta_ star Joseline Hernandez.


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria and Penelope Cruz


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Patti LaBelle credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alanis Morissette credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Monica Brown credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mexican singer Paulina Rubio in Pre-Fall 2012


----------



## bobobob

Daniel of Dalmatian (Korean boy band)


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cocosapphire

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya credit: justjaredjr


----------



## bobobob

Actress Brit Marling attends the "Another Earth" premiere at Landmark's Sunshine Cinema on July 20, 2011 in New York City. (LV clutch)  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brit Marling


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry in Pre-Fall 2012


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Jun Ji-hyun


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## cocosapphire

Sophie Monk


----------



## icedtea

Kim Nam Joo (my fave Korean actress )


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rapper Nas credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kim Sharma - old indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Linda Thompson credit: zimbio


----------



## shopingisfun

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7093&pictureid=96034


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## cocosapphire

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez - Lock Me Manchette


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Ashlee Simpson and Vincent Piazza


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff, Shawn Johnson, and Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Jennifer Nicole Lee


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## cocosapphire

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Eva Marcille credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Patricia Arquette credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Izabella Scorupco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jermaine Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Szohr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Robert Pattinson


----------



## bobobob

Mayra Veronica credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Apolo Ohno credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Izabel Goulart credit: bellazon


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Marina Diamandis credit: zimbio


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Willow Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Beatrice Rosen credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova attends the Louis Vuitton new boutique opening as part of Paris Haute-Couture Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Place Vendome on July 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joshua Jackson credits: justjared and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Brad Goreski credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jay Manuel credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni
(September 13, 2012 - Source: Eliot Press/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## cocosapphire

Joy Bryant


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson
(September 14, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## cocosapphire

Leah Weller


----------



## cocosapphire

Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian and Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Amanda Bynes


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Rutherford


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle
(September 19, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Heather Locklear and Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends amfAR Milano 2012 during Milan Fashion Week at La Permanente on September 22, 2012 in Milan, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the Tory Burch Runway Show during the Spring 2013 Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center on September 11, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Shawn Johnson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Apolo Anton Ohno


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

German actress and television presenter Caroline Beil credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Echevarria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## lvlouis




----------



## lvlouis




----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery arrives at the 64th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on September 23, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Balti attends amfAR Milano 2012 during Milan Fashion Week at La Permanente on September 22, 2012 in Milan, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: thecoveteur



> I love Louis Vuitton! The cool thing about each of my bags is that each one is from a different place. There is a story behind each one: usually its when I'm travelling for a job. I like the fact that each one is special and its not like I just go into the store and buy one when I want to; I wanted to have a story behind each one.


----------



## cocosapphire

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Heather Locklear


----------



## bobobob

Ryan Lochte credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld arrives at Teen Vogue's 10th Anniversary young Hollywood party on September 27, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jill Zarin


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## bobobob

Kym Johnson and Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova credit: zimbio


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Daisy Lowe (Source Dailymail)


----------



## bobobob

Scarlett Johansson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## RAzzO

She is a singer from Serbia. Found those pics on her facebook, twitter, etc.
Theres a looot more pics.


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sun Li attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevigne arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Celine Salette arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Pace Wu arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shiori Kutsuna attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez-Fendi attends the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Fuentes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gauri Khan


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Queen Sonja of Norway credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lana Del Rey credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Shenton credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

English actress Jorgie Porter credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

'Cheers' star John Ratzenberger and his wife Julie arrives at LAX Airport to catch a flight out of Los Angeles, California on October 8, 2012. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## chauntel85

Kim k carry her LV zippy in Miami


----------



## chauntel85

tia mowry hardrict carry a Trevi GM


----------



## bobobob

Actress Naomi Watts attends the "The Impossible" (Lo Imposible) premiere at Kinepolis cinema on October 8, 2012 in Madrid, Spain.  credit: zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## dpat13

Jessica Biel with a Damier Graphite bag (found in Oct 15 issue of OK!)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## chauntel85

RIHANNA in neverfull 10/10/12


----------



## chauntel85

Khloe Kardashian in Miami 10/10/12


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Annie Chernecky credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Beverly Todd credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Martha Byrne credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Reiko Mackenzie


----------



## cocosapphire

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe arrives for the Louis Vuitton Pret a Porter show as part of the Paris Womenswear Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2010 at Cour Carree du Louvre on October 7, 2009 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tanya Jones


----------



## bobobob

Willem Dafoe


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Chanel Iman


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

Léa Seydoux attends the Premiere of 'Sister' during the 56th BFI London Film Festival at the Curzon Cinema Mayfair on October 12, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Trachtenberg credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Wayne Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Michael Clarke, Captain of the Australian Cricket Team, poses with a Louis Vuitton cricket trunk on October 16, 2012 in Sydney, Australia. Christie's auction house will manage a private sale of the trunk with all proceeds to benefit the Sydney Children's Hospital Foundation. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leigh Lezark credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Christina Kiesel







Reiko MacKenzie


----------



## bobobob

Nick and Joe Jonas credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

T.I. and Tiny credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Madonna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## Caramelita

Delphine Arnault


----------



## Caramelita

Another one of Delphine...


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reiko Mackenzie


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Staub credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Dana Wilkey


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## minababe

jessica biel


----------



## cocosapphire

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Actress Kerry Washington arrives at the 16th Annual Hollywood Film Awards Gala presented by The Los Angeles Times held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on October 22, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dreama Walker credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart poses during a photo call while promoting 'The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 2' at Kumamo Shrine on October 24, 2012 in Tokyo, Japan. The film will open on December 28 in Japan.  credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## twin-fun

Another one of Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Tara Palmer-Tomkinson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: zimbio


----------



## chauntel85

Character Emily wearing LV Neverfull


----------



## cocosapphire

Angelina Jolie


----------



## cocosapphire

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

French-Spanish actress Astrid Bergès-Frisbey


----------



## boyoverboard

Paralympic medallist Ellie Simmonds at last night's Pride of Britain Awards.


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr with Fleur D'Etoile Bag Charm


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin Clarins


----------



## bobobob

^ bigger picture of Virginie Courtin Clarins


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Bynes


----------



## drspock7

Nov. In Style Mag (SJP & Kirsten Dunst)


----------



## bobobob

Goldie Hawn credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Regis Philbin credit: zimbio


----------



## kutiepotpie

LA Lakers Player Steve Nash 
credit: _photo via instagram @dapperdash/__ohnotheydidnt_

LA Lakers Player Pau Gasol
credit: sportsgrindent.com


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## cocosapphire

Kelly Monaco (Lumineuse)


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Chris Tucker


----------



## MrGoyard

Marysol Patton from RHoM with her Monogram Neverfull GM.


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Marie Osmond credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mischa Barton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## bobobob

JLS band member JB Gill credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Akon


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga womensweardaily.tumblr


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

English actress Anna Friel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Friel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Debbie Harry


----------



## bobobob

Actress Alice Englert arrives at the "Ginger And Rosa" special screening during AFI Fest 2012 presented by Audi at Grauman's Chinese Theatre on November 7, 2012 in Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Foxx credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne credit: onedirectionphotos


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Ludacris credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter's sister


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Italian actress Violante Placido attends the 'E La Chiamano Estate' Premiere during the 7th Rome Film Festival at the Auditorium Parco Della Musica on November 14, 2012 in Rome, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jas Prince credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Danica McKellar credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Danica McKellar credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Geldof credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Monaco and Apolo Ohno


----------



## bobobob

Courteney Cox credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Thomas credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Underwood credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marina Diamandis credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Zhao Tao attends the Jury Dinner of the 7th Rome Film Festival at Majestic Hotel on November 8, 2012 in Rome, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Irish entertainer Adele King credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Carrie Underwood credit: zimbio



credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Underwood credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Morrison credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

McKayla Maroney credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jill Zarin credit: zimbio


----------



## twin-fun

Ashley Tisdale and her key pouch


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Dunst credt: justjared


----------



## twin-fun

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova and Antoine Arnault attend LE BAL hosted by MAC and Carine Roitfeld as part of Paris Fashion Week Spring / Summer 2013 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on October 2, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson


----------



## bobobob

Tichina Arnold credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cat Deely credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julie Benz credit: zimbio


----------



## twin-fun

Miranda Kerr and her Speedy Empriente.


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Monaco


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## bobobob

apl.de.ap credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Zac Efron credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## chauntel85

Eve


----------



## bobobob

Mary Elizabeth Winstead arrives at the Hollywood Foreign Press Association's and In Style's celebration of the 2013 Golden Globes Awards Season at Cecconi's on November 29, 2012 in West Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress  Bérénice Bejo attends the 'Populaire' Premiere at Cinema UGC Normandie on November 19, 2012 in Paris, France. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gayle King credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauri Waring Peterson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vicki Gunvalson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lydia Stirling McLaughlin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Ghalichi credit: bravotv


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Lee (formerly Joel) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mary Elizabeth Winstead attends the Rodeo Drive Walk Of Style honoring BVLGARI and Mr. Nicola Bulgari held at Bulgari on December 5, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Bensimon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Photographer Terry Richardson and actress Demi Moore attend the OHWOW & HTC celebration of the release of "TERRYWOOD" at The Standard Hotel & Spa on December 7, 2012 in Miami Beach, Florida.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

English TV presenter Lizzie Cundy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabby Douglas credit: gettyimages


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammar (credit - zimbio.com)


----------



## bobobob

Former member of the Pussycat Dolls Ashley Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Jennifer Hudson, Oscar and Grammy award winner.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Olsen credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## bobobob

Tara Palmer-Tomkinson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Yolanda Foster and Brandi Granville


----------



## cocosapphire

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## chauntel85

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Jay Z and Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Heather Locklear credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## bobobob

Alex Pettyfer arrives at 14th Annual Young Hollywood Awards presented by Bing at Hollywood Athletic Club on June 14, 2012 in Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Suzy Menkes, International Herald Tribune Fashion Editor, and Kim Jones, Louis Vuitton Men's Style Director, speak during the second day of the 2012 International Herald Tribune's Luxury Business Conference held at Rome Cavalieri on November 15, 2012 in Rome, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kim Jones and guest attend the British Fashion Awards 2012 at The Savoy Hotel on November 27, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta attends the "Arbitrage" New York Premiere at Walter Reade Theater on September 12, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## hannahd

Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ayda Field


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Bruce Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson (zimbio.com)


----------



## steph22

Michael Buble


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing attends the Bazaar Men's Style Award on December 15, 2012 in Beijing, China. credit: gettyimages


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Khloe Kardashian*~*












Credit: Celeb Paradise


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky and Chris Hemsworth credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brian Atwood


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry


----------



## chauntel85

Kate Winslet 
Credit: E!online


----------



## bobobob

Kimora Lee Simmons  credit: gossipcenter


----------



## bobobob

will.i.am credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## steph22

Mario Balotelli


----------



## bobobob

Nick Cannon credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Colbie Caillat credit: purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Loren Ridinger credit: purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Pete Wentz's girlfriend Meagan Camper credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Griffin's mother credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nick Cannon credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Pataky credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khadijah Haqq


----------



## bobobob

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Apollo Nida


----------



## chauntel85

Melissa Gorga


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Snoop Dogg credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Ne-Yo's girlfriend


----------



## bobobob

Ne-Yo credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Basketball Wives Jennifer Williams


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts arrives at The 24th Annual Palm Springs International Film Festival Awards Gala on January 5, 2013 in Palm Springs, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tempestt Bledsoe


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Megzhan Hussainy (Simon Cowell's ex fiancee)


----------



## bobobob

Sinitta and Mezhgan Hussainy, Simon Cowell's exes, at Louis Vuitton in St Barts


----------



## steph22

Meagan Camper


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes


----------



## bobobob

Nene and Greg Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk (scarf)


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington attends 'Django Unchained' Berlin Photocall at Hotel de Rome on January 8, 2013 in Berlin, Germany. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## cocosapphire

Helen Flanagan


----------



## cocosapphire

Judy Greer


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Megzhan Hussainy


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Made in Chelsea's Natalie Joel


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Lara Bingle


----------



## bobobob

Michael Phelps


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola attends a screening of "A Glimpse Inside The Mind Of Charles Swan III" After Party at Hotel Chantelle on January 9, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst keeps it classy chic while attending W Magazine and Dom Perignons Pre-Golden Globes Party held at Chateau Marmont on Friday (January 11) in Los Angeles. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

NeYo gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Williams gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attends the 58th London Evening Standard Theatre Awards in association with Burberry on November 25, 2012 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angela Bassett gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

British actress Emma Rigby credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba attends the 14th Annual Warner Bros. And InStyle Golden Globe Awards After Party held at the Oasis Courtyard at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright


----------



## bobobob

Meagan Good credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hugh Jackman, winner of the Best Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture - Comedy Or Musical Award for "Les Miserables" poses for a portrait at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jaime Winstone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Nene Lakes


----------



## steph22

Anjelica Huston


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman credit: zimbo


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum's boyfriend/bodyguard Martin Kristen.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kimora Lee Simmons credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Gayle King credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Kaya Scodelario credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Gorga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford and Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Danielle O'Hara


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning attends the "Very Good Girls" premiere at Eccles Center Theatre during the 2013 Sundance Film Festival on January 22, 2013 in Park City, Utah. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## alexLVoer

I  don't know if this counts so if it doesn't im sorry. BUT this is SJP in Season 2 episode 17 of Sex and the City. She has Louis Vuitton Houston, Kepall 45 and Bedford in Vernis on Powder Blue.


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Connor Cruise credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Una Healy


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kirsten Dunst in Louis Vuitton dress


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene  credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Arizona Muse at Paris Sidaction Ball
Credit:  Style.com


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Marie-Josée Croze attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Clémence Poésy attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma attends the Jean-Paul Gaultier 2013 Spring/Summer Haute-Couture fashion show during Paris Fashion Week. credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Elena Perminova attends the Jean-Paul Gaultier 2013 Spring/Summer Haute-Couture fashion show during Paris Fashion Week. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elena Perminova arrives at the Elie Saab Spring/Summer 2013 Haute-Couture Collection show at Pavillon Cambon Capucines in Paris. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys wearing Resort 2013 shoes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Isabeli Fontana


----------



## bobobob

French singer Shy'm  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French singer M Pokora  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr and Isabeli Fontana


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple attends the 'Magic Magic' premiere at the 2013 Sundance Film Festival on January 22, 2013, in Park City, Utah.  credits: gettyimages and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Italian singer Raffaella Carrà credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington (shoes) justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Mary J. Blige credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Humphries wearing FW 2012 feather brooch pin


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton  credit: tfs


----------



## dfry

Tallulah Harlech


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez in Louis Vuitton black and white jacket.
Credit: entertainmentwise.com


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk and Anne V


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stephen Amell credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian
Credit:  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Maria León attends Goya awards final candidates party photocall at El Canal theatre on January 28, 2013 in Madrid, Spain. credits: gettyimages and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Foxx  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Agyness Deyn


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Scott Thomas  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Matt Smith
Credit:  instyle.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Ana Obregón  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Anne Burrell credits: zimbio and gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Emeli Sandé  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Singer Ricki-Lee Coulter  credit: gettyimages


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Meagan Camper


----------



## bobobob

Cynthia Sikes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian on another outing with her LV bag.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Amandla Stenberg wearing Louis Vuitton shoes.


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in Louis Vuitton dress, shoes, and purse.


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Huo Si Yan


----------



## dfry

Huo Siyan in Louis Vuitton outfit.  Kirsten Dunst previously wore just the dress.


----------



## bobobob

Erin Murphy  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood  credit: zimbio


----------



## Monimor

Mini pochette in DE


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo attends the 65th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards at Ray Dolby Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland on February 2, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Fan BingBing


----------



## bobobob

Tulisa Contostavlos  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Kim Yu-Na


----------



## dfry

Luke Evans in Louis Viutton suit at the London Evening Standard British Film Awards 
Credit:  becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Jillian Barberie
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Jessica Chastain



better picture credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner wearing SS 2013 headband


----------



## bobobob

Halle Berry


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz wearing Louis Vuitton cotton top and sequined silk skirt in March 2013 InStyle Magazine
Credit: backseatstylers


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lakshmi Menon wearing LV jacket and shoes in February 2013 Vogue India
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Jill Zarin


----------



## bobobob

Eva Mendes  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Spencer Pratt


----------



## steph22

Jay Manuel


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell wearing LV shoes (pic 1) and LV dress (pic 2) in Feb 2013 Vogue Italia
Credi: fashionbombdaily


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chang Min of 2AM, Korean boy band credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins and Claire Courtin-Clarins attend the amfAR New York Gala to kick off Fall 2013 Fashion Week at Cipriani Wall Street on February 6, 2013 in New York City.  credit: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Joey Essex  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun wearing Louis Vuitton dress in Vogue Italia


----------



## dfry

Megan Fox
Credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz wearing Louis Vuitton in March 2013 Marie Claire


----------



## dfry

Diana Penty wearing Louis Vuitton in Feb 2013 Grazia India 
Credit: stylemeindia


----------



## dfry

Mariah Carey wearing Louis Vuitton scarf
Credit:  coolspotters


----------



## dfry

Maria Leon


----------



## dfry

Elettra Wiedemann
Credit: glamourmagazine


----------



## karo

Two more pics of Megan Fox


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Daria Strokous wearing Louis Vuitton in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit: thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Louis Vuitton in Jalouse Magazine
Credit: fashiongonerogue


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alice Englert wearing Louis Vuitton in Flaunt Magazine Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Helena Christensen wearing Louis Vuitton in S Moda Magazine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Louis Vuitton in i-D Magazine


----------



## dfry

Zen Sevastyanova wearing Louis Vuitton in Harpers Bazaar UK
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Louis Vuitton in Purple Fashion Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce (shoes) credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Thandie Newton


----------



## bobobob

Emmanuelle Alt credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Louis Vuitton in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fahiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift


----------



## dfry

Alicia Vikander


----------



## dfry

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Helen Mirren


----------



## ic_locon

Kirsten Dunst At A Gala In LA in LV, 2013.


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift covers Pop Magazine
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Megan Fox


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the Marc By Marc Jacobs Fall 2013 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at Lexington Avenue Armory on February 11, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Ray Joel  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain  - (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Brad Goreski attends the Tory Burch Fall 2013 fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at The Pierre Hotel on February 12, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Meagan Good credit: gettyimages


----------



## ic_locon

Chloe Grace Moretz At London Heathrow Airport, 2013. Photo courtesy of look.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson credit: justjaredjr


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Lily Cole


----------



## bobobob

Raquel Zimmermann


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Geldof credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jade Parker  (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams on Good Morning America


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Chen in March 2013 Vogue China
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Louis Vuitton in Feb 2013 Harpers Bazaar
Credit fashnberry


----------



## bobobob

Jillian Michaels credit: purseblog


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Willa Holland


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Nick Cannon  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Isabeli Fontana wearing Louis Vuitton in Vogue Latin America March 2013 
Credit designscene


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez's mother


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wearing Louis Vuitton jewels


----------



## bobobob

Director Sofia Coppola attends the 2013 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach on February 23, 2013 in Santa Monica, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Jamie Foxx with Louis Vuitton Michael Damier Graphite Backpack
Credit zimbio and luuux


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham tweeted picture


----------



## dfry

Rihanna covers May 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Lily Kwong in Louis Vuitton dress
Credit rcfa


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon arrives at the Oscars at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko wears Louis Vuitton in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit myfashionphotography


----------



## dfry

Hugh Jackman


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz at Paris airport


----------



## dfry

Anais Pouliot wearing Louis Vuitton in Spring Summer 2013 French Revue de Modes
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount wearing Louis Vuitton in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Michelle Heaton
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell LV in March 2013 Vogue Germany


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Tomlinson LV in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Nico O in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Sophie Vlaming in March 2013 Marie Claire France


----------



## dfry

Valeria Demitrienko in March 2013 Marie Claire USA


----------



## dfry

Sui He in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar UK


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao in March 2013 Elle USA


----------



## dfry

Anais Mali in March 2013 Vogue USA


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Kate Walsh


----------



## dfry

January Jones covers April 2013 Glamour UK


----------



## dfry

Carolina Thaler in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Estelle Yves in Feb 2013 L'Officiel Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Hayden Panettiere in March 2013 Nylon Magazine


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich in February 2013 Vogue Paris


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Louis Vuitton in Feb 2013 W Magazine (headband in pic 1; shoes pic 2)
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro wearing Louis Vuitton in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## bobobob

Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alexa Chung
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio covers March 2013 Vogue Brasil
Credit fashionloving


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum's bodyguard/boyfriend, Martin Kristen has LV bag


----------



## dfry

Tish Cyrus 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wen Ju in Feb 2013 Elle France


----------



## dfry

Luisa Bianchin in March 2013 Glamour Spain 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Nicole Trunfio in March 2013 Glamour Spain


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Salmon


----------



## dfry

Daphne Groeneveld in Spring 2013 Dansk 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Allison Williams wearing Louis Vuitton headband in Spring 2013 Boston Common
Credit bostoncommon-magazine and justjared


----------



## dfry

Frida Gustavsson in Feb 2013 Vogue Netherlands 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Mike Comrie (Hilary Duff's husband) has his turn with baby and bag
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Megan Camper


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Love Hewitt with her LV bag again


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio in March 2013 Vogue Brazil


----------



## dfry

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Monk  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Carol Alt


----------



## bobobob

Angelica Huston credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: justjaredjr


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Elena Perminova attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Tallulah Harlech attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Celine Salette attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts and Jessica Chastain attend the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pace Wu attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux and Marie Seydoux attend the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isabella Ferrari attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss and Marc Jacobs credit: style.com


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins at the Louis Vuitton Cocktail Party on Tuesday (March 5) in Paris, France. credits: justjared and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Delfina Delettrez Fendi attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Claire Courtin-Clarins and Virginie Courtin-Clarins attend the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coco Brandolini attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber attends the Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Elena Perminova attends the Miu Miu Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marc Jacobs attends the Miu Miu Fall/Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff attends Louis Vuitton fashion show, Fall/Winter 2013/2014, part of the Paris Womenswear Fashion Week, held at Le Louvre in Paris.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Cheryl Cole
Credit huffingtonpost


----------



## dfry

Giuliana Rancic wearing YSL Trib Too pumps


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## dfry

Cara Delavigne models in LV fashion show in Paris 
Credit stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

LaToya Jackson


----------



## dfry

Rihanna in April 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Rihanna (was supposed  to combine with above pic, but error)


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux in April 2013 Numero Tokyo 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wearing Louis Vuitton jewels; I posted before but jewels were hard to see.  Here they are close up.
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Ginnifer Goodwin wearing Louis Vuitton scarf


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Shannon Tweed 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Sui He in March 2013 Harper's Bazar China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Jesse Metcalfe with Louis Vuitton bag in New York
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## steph22

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Naomi Watts
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dfry

Martyn Bullard 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jesse McCartney 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Hugh Jackman


----------



## lshcat

Elizabeth Olsen, & companion


----------



## dfry

Hanna Verhees in April 2013 Marie Claire France 
Credit designscene


----------



## cocosapphire

Jennifer Love Hewitt out in NYC, March 2013


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## clu13

Jennifer Love Hewitt in the Sirius XM studio in NYC - posted on the Wake Up with Taylor Facebook page after her very entertaining interview.


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger wearing Louis Vuitton headband in April 2013 Flare


----------



## dfry

Joe Jonas with LV backpack 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## dfry

Kanye West in LV kimono shirt 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## dfry

Russell Westbrook wearing Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Graffiti shirt 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## dfry

Justin Bieber 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko wearing LV shoes in April 2013 InStyle UK
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Priyanka Chopra in March 2013 Vogue India 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing LV top and pants in Dec 2012 Harpers Bazaar 
Credit harpersbazaar


----------



## dfry

Zooey Deschanel with LV bag in April 2013 InStyle 
Credit instyle


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## dfry

Bette Franke Covers March 2013 Vogue Netherlands 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Audrina Patridge 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Leah Weller
Credit dailymail and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## dfry

Ashley Tisadale's mom, Lisa, with LV bag 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Valery Kaufman in March 2013 Vogue Brasil 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## lshcat

Traci Braxton (Braxton Family Values)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## dfry

Lara Bingle
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Luisana Lopilato, wife of Michael Buble
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Daria Werbowy in March 2013 Vogue Turkey 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Katrina Kaif in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar India 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## dfry

Annemara Post with LV spread in March 2013 Marie Claire Romania 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Steven Tyler
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba associate with LV bag 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Blanca Suarez in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Angelina Nawojczyk in March 2013 Elle Italy 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Nick Cannon
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

La Toya Jackson 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Brit Marling wearing LV boots in April 2013 W Magazine 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Carrie Underwood with LV bag 
credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Tulisa


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Georgia May Jagger and Cara Delevingne in Louis Vuitton short film called, "Ladies of the Night"
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Brooke Burke Chavet and her husband David Chavet 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Gwen Loos in April 2013 Elle Japan 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Karolina Kurkova in April 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Paulina Heilerin April 2013 Elle Russia
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried in April 2013 Tatler Russia 
Credit smartologie


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux in April 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton wearing LV scarf
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Tali Lennox attends The Big British Invite launch in New York City
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Erin Andrews 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Marvin Humes


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## summer76

Kym Johnson 
Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashes-toned-tummy-crop-arrives-rehearsal.html


----------



## dfry

Lady Gaga out in her LV wheelchair again.
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner at LAX 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss in Louis Vuitton Alma Bag 2013 Campaign 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum's boyfriend/bodyguard Martin Kirsten with LV bag 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## dfry

Lady Gaga in her LV wheelchair again.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kendall Jenner posing for Cosmopolitan 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kym Johnson 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani LV scarf 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kate Winslet wearing LV jewelry in April 2013 Harper's Bazaar UK 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## plastic-fish

dfry said:


> Lady Gaga in her LV wheelchair again.
> Credit justjared


Another shot of Lady Gaga in her wheelchair courtesy of People.com


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in May 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko LV bag being carried for her in London 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Twins Melissa and Carla Howe in Hollywood 
Credit zimbo


----------



## dfry

Thandie Newton wearing LV wedges at a reception for the British Film Industry held at Windsor Castle
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Amanda Bynes 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna and her mom, Monica Braithwaite.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Carolina Dieckmann
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Isabeli Fontana in Brazil
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff, Luca and husband Mike Comrie in Los Angeles 
Credit zimbio


----------



## lshcat

Faith Hill (last year)


----------



## dfry

Reggie Bush with Louis Vuitton Safari Canvas Varsity jacket 
Credit UpscaleHype


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## dfry

Amanda Shadforth and Lauryn Eagle during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Australia Spring/Summer 2013/14 in Sydney.
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Mickey Sumner, daughter of Sting and Trudie Styler, in May 2013 Vanity Fair 
Credit dailymail


----------



## summer76

Zendaya and Karina Smirnoff (Dancing with the Stars)
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## dfry

Amanda Bynes out again with her LV, but not hiding her face.  
Credit zimbio and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria with LV luggage leaving hotel
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Eileen Phillips
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Melissa and Carla Howe 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Julie Benz
Credit zimbio


----------



## summer76

Holly Madison
credit: Daily Mail


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## dfry

Fan Bingbing at the 2013 Huading Awards Ceremony in Hong Kong.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Fan Bingbing covers May 2013 Harper's Bazaar China 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Portia De Rossi in May 2013 Out Magazine.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Soo Joo Park and Senait Gidey in May 2013 Harper's Bazaar UK
Credit asianmodelsblog


----------



## dfry

Leslie Ash and Lee Chapman seen leaving 34 restaurant in London Mayfair.
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## dfry

Jordana Brewster covers April 2013 'Ocean Drive' (LV shoes in pic 2)
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus heading to a photo shoot in Hollywood, CA today.
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Zendaya Coleman and Kym Johnson going to Dancing With the Stars rehearsals today.  Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Katharine McPhee headed out to the airport.  
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz at the MTV Movie Awards
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## summer76

Peta Murgatroyd 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## steph22

Danni Minogue


----------



## verte

CaCee Cobb (Splash News)


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani LV scarf while out in Van Nuys, CA today.
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kelly Brook wearing pink Louis Vuitton leopard scarf 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Amanda Bynes in New York today.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wears LV modeling with Ansel Elgort in January 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing LV sunglasses 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna and her entourage with LV bag departing for a flight in Los Angeles 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Luisana Lopilato, Michael Buble's wife, at Vancouver airport 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani, Zuma, and Kingston in Glendale, California 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Christian Cooke and Dianna Agron at the Louis Vuitton Store Opening near Marcos Square in Venice, Italy 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing a Louis Vuitton metal collar necklace at LAX
Credit upscalehype and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Rapper T.I. wearing LV belt with his wife Tameka at LAX 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Kid Cudi with Louis Vuitton Damier Infini Porte-Documents Voyage bag at LAX 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Christina Milian and her baby girl


----------



## dfry

Dannii Minogue at the airport last week 
Credit dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## dfry

Uma Thurman at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Neldel at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Sarah Biasini at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Hannah Herzsprung at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo and Johannes Huebl prior to arrival at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit oliviapalermo.com


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing LV cuff while heading into Greystone Manor on April 7 in Beverly Hills 
Credit justjared and hausofrihanna


----------



## dfry

Nora von Waldstaetten wearing LV dress and clutch at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Sara Nuru wearing LV dress, shoes, and clutch at the Louis Vuitton Maison opening on April 23, 2013 in Munich, Germany 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## stephci

Ashley Tisdale in a Louis Vuitton Globe Shopper


----------



## dfry

Ginnifer Goodwin and Josh Dallas at LAX April 22 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian's mountain of luggage for their London trip April 24 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Maxwell can be seen wearing Louis Vuitton 'Suspicion' dark tortoise sunglasses in Alicia Keys, "Fire We Make" video 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## steph22

Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Talulah Harlech


----------



## steph22

Jade Parfitt


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Guinness


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## dfry

Thandie Newton leaves a Louis Vuitton party celebrating the Vogue Festival on Thursday (April 25) in London 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rebel Wilson at Washington Dulles International Airport in Washington D.C. on April 26
Credit zimbio


----------



## Hermeslooover

Uma Thurman in New York

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2315153/Uma-Thurman-goes-make-free-scruffy-following-glamorous-appearance-days-earlier.html


----------



## dfry

Erin O'Connor at the opening party for The Vogue Festival on April 27, 2013 in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Rebel Wilson leaving BET Studios in New York City. 
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana in the June 2013 issue of Instyle UK
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Arlene Phillips


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora and Cara Delevingne in Hyde Park May 2 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Cacee Cobb 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## dfry

Lindsay Lohan's lawyer Mark Heller with LV briefcase on May 2 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Louis Vuitton dress and shoes in June 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Kristin Cavallari in West Hollywood May 3 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## Lovelybags79

dfry said:


> Kristin Cavallari in West Hollywood May 3
> Credit dailymail


Style steal..lol


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tichina Arnold - American actress and singer


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## kenzibray

Ashley Benson (posted to her Instagram)


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cindy Herron - American singer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shannen Doherty - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shannen Doherty -  American actress


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amanda Hansen - Real housewive of Vancouver


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss attends the Costume Institute Gala for the 'PUNK: Chaos to Couture' exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 6, 2013 in New York City.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing attends the Opening Ceremony and 'The Great Gatsby' Premiere during the 66th Annual Cannes Film Festival at the Theatre Lumiere on May 15, 2013 in Cannes, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst attends the Costume Institute Gala for the 'PUNK: Chaos to Couture' exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on May 6, 2013 in New York City.  credit: zimbio


----------



## AllYourBliss

ALL THESE BAGS and celebs i love!


----------



## mandyglick

Dita Von Teese


----------



## JennyErin

Dianna Agron with an Alma BB


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wore Louis Vuitton gown and jewels to the premiere of "Grand Central" at the Cannes Film Festival
Credit rcfa and becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Berenice Bejo in Louis Vuitton at the photocall for Le Passe at the Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Sofia Coppola attended the premiere of The Bling Ring at the 2013 Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Emma Watson wearing Louis Vuitton at Le Grand Journal 2013 Cannes Film Festival 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian with LV Mahina bag in Los Angeles May 21 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in June 2013 Vogue China in a fashion shoot,  The Transformer, where Cara portrays 60&#8242;s mod models.  Here she is as Twiggy wearing LV.
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities with LV bags,shoes or dresses*


----------



## dfry

Kirsten Dunst arriving at JFK Airport on May 21 with Garrett Hedlund 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kimberly Stewart shopping with daughter, Delilah del Toro, in Beverly Hills May 21 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kristin Davis - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah Jessica Parker - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kristin Davis - American actress


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner and Kim Kardashian arrive at LAX May 23 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Sarah Jessica Parker behind her assistant pushing the luggage cart at JFK last month 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Zendaya Coleman out and about in NYC 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tulisa Contostavlos


----------



## dfry

Mel B as she leaves Cannes May 25 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

LaToya Jackson in New York carrying her pet May 20
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Dita von Teese


----------



## dfry

Asia Argento at the Zulu premiere and Closing Ceremony for the 2013 Cannes Film Festival May 26 
Credt rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kirsten Dunst wore Louis Vuitton to the 2012 amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala on May 24 during the Cannes Film Festival 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton wore Louis Vuitton gown and fine jewelry to the 2012 amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala on May 24 during the Cannes Film Festival 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (http://oliviasstyle.blogspot.co.uk)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gemma Ward - Australian model RTW and shoes


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo out again with her LV Sofia Coppola bag on May 27 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## ic_locon

Hugh Jackman
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Tulisa


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo in Brooklyn, New York on May 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Wyclef Jean with his wife Claudenette and daughter Angelina at the premiere of 'After Earth' on May 29 in New York City 
Credit theybf


----------



## dfry

Lil Mama at the premiere of 'After Earth' on May 29 in New York City 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Lydia Hurst


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain at London's Heathrow Airport on May 31 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rachel Hunter with Louie Vuitton embossed monogram suitcase at LAX airport May 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon with daughter, Ava Phillippe, at LAX Airport for a departing flight to Paris on May 31 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum at LAX May 31 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

La Toya Jackson leaving the Louis Vuitton store in Beverly Hills, California on May 31; her  bodyguard is carrying her LV pet carrier.
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Anne V


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## dfry

Jamie Foxx wore Louis Vuitton Evidence sunglasses and LV plaid check shirt while fueling his Rolls Royce in Thousand Oaks, CA May 30 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Claudia Lee


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lydia Hearst - American actress and model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chanel Iman- American model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Megan Gale - Australian model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Megan Gale - Australian model 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Megan Gale - Australian model 3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Louise Bourgoin - french actress Shes wearing LV earrings and ring


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## dfry

Taissa Farmiga wore LV at The Bling Ring LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Felicity Jones wore LV at The Bling Ring LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Dianna Agron wore LV at &#8216;The Bling Ring&#8217; LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4  
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tracy Mourning ... wife of Alonzo Mourning( basketball player)


----------



## dfry

Chloe Sevigny wore LV at The Bling Ring LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Haley Bennett wore LV at The Bling Ring LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Sofia Coppola wore LV at The Bling Ring LA premiere held at the Directors Guild Theater in California on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ambra Medda - Greek designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jhumpa Lahiri -  indian author (mostly known from writing the book "The Namesake")


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anette Stai - Norwegian model and brand ambassador of louis vuitton


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anette Stai - Norwegian model and brand ambassador of louis vuitton for Norway


----------



## dfry

Ashley Tisdale with Louis Vuitton Monogramouflage Speedy 35 Bag in Los Angeles June 4 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Florence Welch at the June 5 preview party for The Royal Academy of Arts Summer Exhibition 2013, hosted at The Royal Academy of Arts in London, England 
Credit rcfa and florence-welch


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gordan Giricek - basketball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rajon Rondo - American basketball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jason Hart - American basketball player


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Valeisha Butterfield - wife of Dahntay Jones ( NBA player)


----------



## dfry

Gisele Bundchen wore Louis Vuitton cashmere jacket and silk skirt in June 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Shanna Moakler and her daughter Alabama out shopping at The Grove in Los Angeles, California on June 6 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lou Reed and friend at West Village in New York City June 6. 
Lou just received a liver transplant.  
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## NikkiRenae

Snooki - this is from her Facebook page. I believe this is the speedy bandouliere 40? Or maybe 35, because she is so small.


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum and Martin Kristen at LAX on June 7
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Emma Watson wore LV in July 2103 W Magazine 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez wore a Louis Vuitton bracelet at Amp Radio station in LA on June 7 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Genie Francis - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hope Dworaczyk - American model and PMOY 2009


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## dfry

Michelle Heaton arrives at the London Studios on June 10 
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson's friend.
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Joanna Krupa - Polish-American model and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Princess Charlene of Monaco #1


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Princess Charlene of Monaco #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Princess Charlene of Monaco #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Princess Charlene of Monaco #4


----------



## boyoverboard

The extremely handsome Grigor Dimitrov with a Lezard stole.


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Manzo credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Julia Garner and Mickey Sumner.


----------



## steph22

Model Laura Love


----------



## dfry

Sofia Coppola wore Louis Vuitton at 'The Bling Ring' screening in NYC on June 11 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Jonathan Cheban


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein and Alexia Echevarria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Ghalichi


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah, Duchess of York Ferguson #1


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah, Duchess of York Ferguson #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah, Duchess of York Ferguson #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gurdeep Kohli - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rouble Nagi - indian designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karishma Tanna - indian tv actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tina Kuwajerwala - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kim Sharma - Indian movie actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Princess Tatiana of Greece and Denmark


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## LVtay31

Lydia McLaughlin & her mom...


----------



## steph22

Caprice Bourret
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Leighton Meester


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## ic_locon

Shakira.
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## ic_locon

Reese Witherspoon and her LV Neverfull.
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Donna Air


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Geldof wearing Pre-Fall 2013 pumps


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Wyatt


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Carla Ortiz -  Bolivian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Scholanda Dorrell - WNBA player


----------



## MainlyBailey

Sarah Jessica Parker w/ Monogram Empreinte Speedy Bandouliere


----------



## MainlyBailey

Selena Gomez w/ Lumineuse bag in Infini (courtesy of spottedfashion.com)


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in New York City on June 29 
Credit dailymail and starstyle


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King  zimbio


----------



## NathanMarcus

Angelina Jolie with her Louis Vuitton Sac Plat in the Monogram Canvas Print


----------



## dfry

Fan Bingbing wore head-to-toe LV with Aarif Lee at the opening ceremony of a new Louis Vuitton store in Shenyang, China on June 25 
Credit rcfa


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa zimbio


----------



## steph22

Toni Collette (Limelight clutch)


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Angie Harmon


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## shopingisfun

Nicki Minaj wearing a pair of black studded leggings paired with orange colored Opening Ceremony Margot Wedge Sandals, a Brian Lichtenberg for Forever 21 shirt, and a Louis Vuitton Artsy MM.


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## shopingisfun

Khloe kardashian


----------



## shopingisfun

Emily B


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## baggyland

Arantxa Sánchez Vicario (Spain #1 Former Professional Tennis Player)  Thames handbag


----------



## bobobob

Lydia McLaughlin  zimbio


----------



## shopingisfun

Nicki minaj


----------



## shopingisfun




----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## Neon_Nights

Jessica Jung - Korean American Singer
fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1004449_10151536711473137_405460120_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/s720x720/998840_10151536711208137_1270624867_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/s720x720/67816_10151537705858137_2100015862_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q77/s720x720/1010292_10151536711228137_1730677717_n.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Moon Chae-Won attends the 'Louis Vuitton' Hyundai Department Store Global Store Grand Opening Party at the Horim Art Center on July 5, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Hyo-Jin attends the 'Louis Vuitton' Hyundai Department Store Global Store Grand Opening Party at the Horim Art Center on July 5, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Choi Ji-Woo attends the 'Louis Vuitton' Hyundai Department Store Global Store Grand Opening Party at the Horim Art Center on July 5, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Marion Bartoli


----------



## shopingisfun

Fabolous in Louis Vuitton


----------



## shopingisfun




----------



## shopingisfun

Busta Rhymes


----------



## shopingisfun




----------



## blazedog

Another view of Lydia's gorgeous Sunshine Express.

Is this a 30? It looks bigger but I didn't know they made the bag in 35 size.


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anjelica Huston - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Lilly Tartikoff  -American cancer activist and fundraiser


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rose Byrne - Australian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Maggie Gyllenhaal - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Maggie Gyllenhaal - american actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Maggie Gyllenhaal - american actress #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Courtney Peldon - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Adele Landauer - German actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nadja Auermann - German model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chris Eubank - British boxer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dennenesch Zoude - German actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dennenesch Zoude - german actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Collien Ulmen-Fernandes - German actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - english actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #5


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #6


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #7


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #8


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #9


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #10


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #11


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #12


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Camilla Rutherford - English actress #13


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Dennenesch Zoude - german actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Palina Rojinski - German actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Franziska Knuppe - German model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Annabelle Mandeng - german actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alina Sueggeler - german singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Alina Sueggeler - german singer #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Cosma Shiva Hagen - German actress


----------



## bobobob

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Charlene Wittstock, Princess of Monaco 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Leah Totton


----------



## bobobob

Brittny Gastineau  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rita Wilson - american actress


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle and Marvin Humes


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Green


----------



## bobobob

Danniella Westbrook  zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Saru Maini - indian singer / some are candid photos of hers


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Saru Maini - indian singer


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola en.vogue.fr


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## shopingisfun

Toya Carter-Wright


----------



## bobobob

Amal Fashanu  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Susan Geston  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Salpa


----------



## bobobob

Jordyn Wieber


----------



## bobobob

Trina Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Mazza  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Courtney Mazza  zimbio




side view


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Geldof


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress #3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress #4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress #5


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kaley Cuoco - American actress #6


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amy Davidson - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amy Davidson - American actress #2


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Christina Applegate - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Christina Applegate - American actress #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Christina Applegate - American actress #3


----------



## steph22

Kanye West


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Angela Scanlon 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## shopingisfun

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams wwd


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Bruce Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Sinitta


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kim Cattrall - canadian actress


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## cologne

.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mary-Louise Parker - american actress


----------



## shopingisfun

Coco T


----------



## shopingisfun

Brandy


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jourdan Dunn  -  English fashion model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Selita Ebanks  -  Cayman-born fashion model


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress 3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress 4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress 5


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Zhang Ziyi - chinese actress 6


----------



## bobobob

Federica Mancini


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Echevarria zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marysol Patton zimbio


----------



## steph22

Roselyn Sanchez
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Elise Neal - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Elise Neal - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

sorry repost!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nadine Coyle - Irish singer


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hawkins zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Behind the Scenes of the Louis Vuitton Campaign Shoot Featuring Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Donna Air


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nishka Lulla - indian designer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gul Panag - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 4


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 5


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 6


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 7


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Shama Sikander - indian tv actress 8 (back of the sobe clutch)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kiran Juneja Sippy - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

madhuri pandey - indian actress and singer


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Kudrow zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Leilani Dowding 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jordyn Wieber - american gymnast


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jordyn Wieber - american gymnast 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gabrielle Douglas - american gymnast


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Gabrielle Douglas - american gymnast 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

McKayla Maroney - american gymnast


----------



## staceyandhitesh

McKayla Maroney - american gymnast 2


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
( Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## vesperlynd

Olivia Palermo carrying the red Jasper SC Louis Vuitton satchel http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/24/article-2375770-1AF51839000005DC-346_634x971.jpg


----------



## vesperlynd

Olivia Palermo with red LV Jasper SC Satchel


----------



## blazedog

These are from Vogue UK website - I don't understand as I didn't think there was a red EPI Neverful. Is that only a release in the UK?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Reese Witherspoon...gossipcenter.com


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Vogue uk...Angela Scanlon...


----------



## bobobob

Snoop Lion zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kim Richards


----------



## bobobob

Michael Ohoven


----------



## bobobob

Yolanda Foster and Kyle Richards


----------



## bobobob

Camille Grammer


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Smita Thackeray - indian politician, director, screen waiter


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Smita Thackeray - indian politician, director, screen writer**


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jackie Shroff's wife Ayesha Shroff - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz zimbio


----------



## steph22

Janice Dickinson 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kim and Kyle Richards


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Courtney Mazza


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

T.i.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Leah Weller - singer/model


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Leah Weller - singer/model #2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Leah Weller - singer/model # 3


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Leah Weller - singer/model # 4


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Stacey Cooke


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue zimbio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Healey


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healy


----------



## bobobob

Nicole 'Snooki' Polizzi zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chez Shetty - indian model (sorry for the unclear pics)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chez Shetty - indian model 2


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Chez Shetty - indian model 3


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sucheta Sharma  - indian model


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Lund zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Bruce Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Underwood


----------



## bobobob

Susan Downey


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## KatsBags

My husband watches golf and I notice handbags.

This is Amanda Dufner whose husband, Jason, won The PGA Championship on Sunday.


----------



## Monimor

Sara Jessica Parker--- aka Carrie Bradshaw


----------



## twin-fun

Monimor said:


> Sara Jessica Parker--- aka Carrie Bradshaw
> View attachment 2292692



This has already been posted.


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## eyes0nme19

Carrie Underwood


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Underwood


----------



## bobobob

Kate Ford


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Mel B



Better picture of Mel


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Snoop Lion


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Emma Watson


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Kirk Norcross


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

John Mayer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba wearing Pre-Fall 2012 pumps. zimbio


----------



## arrival

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## chantal1922

R&B singer Marsha Ambrosius


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## MrGoyard

Rebel Wilson and her Speedy 30 Mon Monogram


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Mario Adorf


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Choi Jeong-Yun


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## blazedog

Love this Capucines


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Louis Bullock zimbio


----------



## CanadianGal

Miranda Kerr wasn't the one with all the LVs.


----------



## luvmy3girls

From Vanessa Bryant's Instagram


----------



## bobobob

Pia Toscano zimbio


----------



## steph22

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Agnieszka Radwanska zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ali Larter


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Balvanera zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karishma Tanna - indian tv and movie actress


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Spencer Matthews


----------



## steph22

Jessica Szohr


----------



## steph22

Katie Lee 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve and Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevigne


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## Farina

Chloe Moretz


----------



## pale_septembre

Hilary Duff with Damier Azur Speedy


----------



## pale_septembre

Ashley Olsen with her Speedy 30 in Monogram


----------



## pale_septembre

Kristin Cavallari with Monogram Speedy


----------



## pale_septembre

Anna Kournikova with her MC Monogram Speedy


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron wearing Resort 2013 dress. zimbio


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jacqueline Fernandez - Indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vegara


----------



## steph22

Leigh Francis


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Sinitta


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Donna Air


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Amisha Patel - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Ileana D'Cruz - South indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Celina Jaitley - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Rakshanda Khan - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Karan Johar - indian movie director, producer, and actor!!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manish Paul - indian tv actor and movie actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Udita Goswami - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Apurva Agnihotri - indian movie and tv actor


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sonam Kapoor - indian actress (she is wearing lv shoes on the left page)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Parineeti Chopra - indian actress (in the pic with the blue outift she is wearing a lv broach)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Anushka Sharma - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman (shoes)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Diana Penty - indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kareena Kapoor - indian actress


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Eve Hewson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Eve Hewson attends the Variety Studio At Holt Renfrew during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on September 7, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd  
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## emilyenglish

Millie Mackintosh and Professor Green's wedding party


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart
(Source: Stephen Lovekin/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## margarita369

Lori Petty


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## EveK

Tami Roman and Elise Neal 





Photo credit Getty Images courtesy of Essence.com


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sudeepa Singh - indian tv actress and punjabi movie actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mink Brar - indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## steph22

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Rose Leslie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Spanish model Natalia Mesa Bush 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Dhillon - old indian actress


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Amber Riley


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Megan Wollover


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Amber Riley


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Evelyn Lozada - Basketball wives


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Manasi Scott - indian singer


----------



## steph22

Niecy Nash


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## eyes0nme19

Katie Holmes


----------



## eyes0nme19

Diana Agron


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne 
(Source: Kp Pictures / Rv)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## petuniacouture

Belle Du Jour Actress, Catherine Deneuve
(Source: Grazia DAILY.CO.UK)




Second Photo is Uma Thurman
(Source: Grazia DAILY.CO.UK)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Delphine Arnault


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Princess Charlene of Monaco
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis and Alexia Niedzielski
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Harlech
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld 
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Echevarria (sunglasses)


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Courtney Stodden


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## justadream33

Collen Rooney with a scarf mono


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Kanye West


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour (skirt)


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Stodden


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## bobobob

Aimee Garcia zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Tamera Mowry


----------



## steph22

Sinitta 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## Flip88

Sinitta


----------



## bobobob

Scarlett Johansson (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## bobobob

Chelsee Healy


----------



## steph22

Kanye West


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## LVBlush

http://t.celebuzz.com/celebuzz/#!/e...9eec41/2/media/3,jolie-and-maddox-land-at-lax

Angelina Jolie with the LV keepall.


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## summer76

Carrie Underwood
Credit: Dailymail


----------



## steph22

Renee Graziano


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Virginie Courtin-Clarins zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sabrina Sato zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camille Seydoux


----------



## bobobob

Rila Fukushima zimbio, style.com


----------



## bobobob

Belgian actress Natacha Régnier


----------



## bobobob

Tallulah Harlech


----------



## bobobob

Na Ying


----------



## bobobob

Camille Seydoux


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## eyes0nme19

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (jacket and skirt)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Riva Bubber - indian tv actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Indian socialites - Two socialites wearing the same purse at the same event!


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Kiran Juneja - old indian actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Mehr Jesia Rampal  - miss india, model and married to actor Arjun Rampal


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Poonam Dhillon - old indian actress


----------



## bobobob

Robin Thicke zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron (coat)


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Farah Khan - bollywood choreographer, movie producer, director and also actress


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Perez Hilton


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## bobobob

Lake Bell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Schilling zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mickey Sumner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Clemente zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis and Alexia Niedzielski  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Foxx


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## shopingisfun

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Courtney Stodden


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Lindsey Vonn celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Shulman


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Toni Collette zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Hiba Abouk


----------



## bobobob

Kyly Clarke


----------



## bobobob

Julia Restoin Roitfeld zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga zimbio, style.com


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Peta Mugatroyd


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Shulman


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Joey Essex


----------



## steph22

Sophie Dahl


----------



## bobobob

Jodie Kidd


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Riff Raff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Bags_4_life

Abbey Clancy


----------



## Bags_4_life

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Diane Keaton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Martin Kristin


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Adam Rodriguez zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Giselle Blondet


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## drspock7

Misty Copeland...American Ballet Co. (1st A. A. In 20 yrs)


----------



## steph22

Pia Toscano 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst 
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Jodie Kidd


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Jodie Kidd



Better view zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Stodden zimbio


----------



## TeamHutchens

Two items on my list


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jane Fonda


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Christina Schwarzenegger


----------



## bobobob

Bruce Willis carrying Emma Heming's Capucines


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Stodden


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## TeamHutchens




----------



## bobobob

Richie Incognito  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara


----------



## cic78

bobobob said:


> Vanessa Lachey zimbio


Nice LV purse hope to get for Christmas


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Nick Cannon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bobobob

Bip Ling zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Britt Gastineau


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Neelam Pratap Rudy - wife of Rajiv Pratap Rudy (member of a parliment)


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Reynu Taandon- fashion designer


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kristina Rihanoff


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling
(Source: Neil P. Mockford/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Rose McGowan


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Spencer Pratt 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## staceyandhitesh

krystle dsouza - indian tv actress


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Amber Riley


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## shopingisfun

Jennifer Williams


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims zimbio


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Lamar Odom celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jermaine Jackson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## VuittonizeMe

Celine Dion leaving her hotel in Paris (12/02/13)

scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1424475_726261877403691_677039594_n.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Aston Merrygold


----------



## bobobob

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse


----------



## bobobob

Model Edie Campbell twitter/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Hidetoshi Nakata twitter/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco zimbio


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards zimbio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Penny Lancaster


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## mstran87

angelina jolie


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzielski


----------



## bobobob

Elle Macpherson twitter/louisvuitton_us


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams twitter/louisvuitton_us


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

French actress Louise Bourgoin


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse and David Bowie twitter/louisvuitton_fr


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## bobobob

Jordin Sparks


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## haveuconfessed

Kris Jenner with what i believe is a Cardiff Scarf? anyone?


----------



## bobobob

English actress Kristin Scott Thomas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Australian actor Matt LeNevez twitter/louisvuitton_au


----------



## bobobob

Australian actress Gracie Otto twitter/louisvuitton_au


----------



## bobobob

Sam Worthington twitter/louisvuitton_au


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hawkins  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## nickii.cole

Audrey Hepburn and her Speedy 25


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse twitter/louisvuitton_uk


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault (center) style.com


----------



## Vix74

Heather Locklear


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Ariana Grande zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## bobobob

Jordin Sparks zimbio


----------



## shirleyc

Leighton Meester


----------



## bobobob

Gayle King zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joey Essex


----------



## bobobob

Louise Bourgoin buro247


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzelski buro247


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault buro247


----------



## bobobob

Julie de Libran buro247


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## Angie4m

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Karina Smirnoff 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minillo 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## BirkinLover1407

Sarah Jessica Parker with her yellow W PM!
play4movie.com/file_fashion/1143/BG_sarah-jessica-parker-w-bag-homepage.jpg


----------



## BirkinLover1407

graziadaily.co.uk/pub/21publish/f/fashion/Sarah_Jessica_Parker_2__1.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola, Gisele Bundchen, Fan Bingbing, Edie Campbell, Caroline de Maigret, and Catherine Deneuve for Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2014 ad campaign


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sam Bailey


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Melita Toscan du Plantier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Berta Collado zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse


----------



## bobobob

Michael B. Jordan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Ai Tominaga facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Ryoko Yonekura facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Rinko Kikuchi facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Princess Tenko and Patrick Louis Vuitton  facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey zimbio


----------



## arrival

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Lilylovelv

Mariah Carey and her cute little Diva!


----------



## bobobob

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## bobobob

Ryan Sweeting


----------



## bobobob

Jermaine Dupri


----------



## Bags_4_life

Abbey Clancy (shawl)


----------



## bobobob

Macklemore tmz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Amy Willerton  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Emma Thompson (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Nick Jonas celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Bags_4_life

Orlando Bloom


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammer


----------



## bobobob

Greta Gerwig zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita  Ora


----------



## bobobob

Orlando Bloom zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## bobobob

Willow Smith


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Karen Hauer


----------



## steph22

Zoe Lucker


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Fuentes zimbio


----------



## steph22

Evan Ross


----------



## bobobob

Karen Hauer


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Chelsea *******


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Tinie Tempeh


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actor Haruma Miura facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jamie Winstone


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Tameka 'Tiny' Harris zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## NatashaCurry

Check out the mother/daughter in the background.i could be mistaken, but aren't those authentic?


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott


----------



## bobobob

Lionel Richie zimbio


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Danniella Westbrook


----------



## Bags_4_life

Daniella Westbrook


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammer


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Courtney Stodden


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear (belt)


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Marie Helvin


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Tyra Banks


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## Bags_4_life

Katie price


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Bags_4_life

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lamar Odom


----------



## steph22

Jessica Szohr 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## AshLV_

Jessica Ajba, Sarah Jessica Parker and Riz Witherspoon with their "W" LV baghttp://cdn.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Celebrities-Love-Louis-Vuitton-W-Bag.jpg


----------



## AshLV_

AshLV_ said:


> Jessica Ajba, Sarah Jessica Parker and Riz Witherspoon with their "W" LV bag
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2013/08/02/celebrities-love-louis-vuitton-w-bag/


----------



## Bags_4_life

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Bags_4_life

Shaznay Lewis


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Eve


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Anne V


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sevigny (middle) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helene Fillieres


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Haley Bennett


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## Peterpeaaa

Nicki


----------



## Peterpeaaa




----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson - Suhali Le Fabuleux


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## steph22

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## Bags_4_life

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Courtney Stodden


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Gainsbourg 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Maria Menounos w/ Sevigne in Epi Electric


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## zeed216

Danica Mckellar


----------



## steph22

Lamar Odom


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

James Maslow


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## zeed216

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Justin Timberlake


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Isabel Lucas


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## PugsAndLV

Diana Vishneva, prima ballerina of the Mariinsky Ballet and American Ballet Theater, with her custom made LV trunk:


----------



## steph22

Gia Coppola


----------



## deb68nc

Angelina jolie...


----------



## steph22

Danniella Westbrook


----------



## steph22

Jamie Foxx


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Patsy Kensit


----------



## Bags_4_life

Leigh Francis


----------



## aps_sara

I don't know if this counts
but please take a look
upload.sodazaa.com/image.php?id=A2A0_53440C4E&jpg
Hilary Duff with Neverful monogram
upload.sodazaa.com/image.php?id=AB9D_53440C4E&jpg
reese witherspoon with LV Noe epi
upload.sodazaa.com/image.php?id=2B09_53440C4E&jpg
And these are form LV (i think)
upload.sodazaa.com/image.php?id=8E0E_53440C4E&jpg
upload.sodazaa.com/image.php?id=D393_53440C4E&jpg

Thank you


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## luckymeNot

hope im getting what im supposed to do right. or at least something right..

Olivia Palermo - SC Bag PM


----------



## luckymeNot

SNSD Tiffany


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## zeed216

Jewel


----------



## zeed216

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## HotRedBag

Louis Vuitton never goes out of fashion!


----------



## steph22

Billi Mucklow


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Solange Knowles


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Sam and Billie Faeirs


----------



## zeed216

Danica McKeller


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss 
(Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kelly LeBrock


----------



## deb68nc

Arizona Muse...


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Jamie Foxx


----------



## SANDER

broadwayworld.com

CABARET's After Party Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Emily Procter
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## bobobob

Jane Fonda


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Gong Li


----------



## bobobob

German actress Maria Ehrich


----------



## bobobob

German actress Norah von Waldstaetten


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

James Maslow


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## steph22

Davina McCall


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## SANDER




----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## bobobob

Bae Doona


----------



## bobobob

Brit Marling


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Rinko Kikuchi


----------



## bobobob

Gaia Repossi


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Gong Li


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## bobobob

Pauline Ducruet


----------



## bobobob

Bae Doona


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Lachey zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Princess Charlene of Monaco Facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian zimbio


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adrien Brody wwd


----------



## bobobob

Riley Keough


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourg zimbio



Closer view zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola twitter/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## bobobob

Jonathan Cheban


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Mia Wasikowska zimbio


----------



## zeed216

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## jenjones1

Addy said:


> Hello and welcome to the new Celebrities and Their LVs thread !
> 
> Since we've had some issues with our previous threads, let's set out some ground rules.
> 
> *1) *Please post PICTURES ONLY in this thread. Comments belong here - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lvs-comments-only-344351.html
> 
> *2) *Be respectful of other posters *AT ALL TIMES*. Do not make us deprive you of celebrities again.
> 
> *3)* *Post pictures using the file attachment tool to upload photos! Hotlinking photos means that links may either stop working or you are taking away from someone else's photo hosting services. *
> 
> With using the file attachment tool to upload photos, sites like Imageshack and Photobucket are no longer needed. To find the file attachment tool (little paperclip icon), either click on the "Post Reply" button on either the top left (above the first post) or bottom left (below last post) of the page or click on "Go Advanced" below the Message box.
> 
> 
> *4) *Please name the celebrity and the bag used, it you need help, repost in the comments thread so that someone can help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you require assistance, please PM any of the sub-forum Mods [Ayla, John 5, Selena, Addy, Sunshine, Lee69] - we will be happy to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> This continuation of this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/celebrities-and-their-lv-302471.html


rih rih


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Bae Doona


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Tiffany ***** 
(Source: Ignat/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Robin Wright


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Jamie Winstone


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## jen7xx

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba (Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simspon


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Alanis Morissette


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa (Source: Gvk)


----------



## zeed216

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## nurfarida

Anzalna Nasir, Malaysian Actress


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Powers


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright


----------



## steph22

Billie and Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Diana Vickers


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Aimee Preston


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Bell Calloway


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Jade Parfitt
(Source: Stuart C. Wilson/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## Bags_4_life

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Bags_4_life

Billie Fairers


----------



## steph22

Patricia Arquette


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Bags_4_life

Molly Sims


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## zeed216

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Karen Gillan


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicola Peltz


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Lauryn Eagle


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rick Salomon


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Armstrong


----------



## nurfarida

Siti Nurhaliza, Malaysian singer


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Mackenzie Davis


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright and Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## Bags_4_life

Leah Totton


----------



## nastasja

Holly Madison and daughter Rainbow Rotella


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## reactorberg

Oprah! 
The generous Oprah Winfrey has donated her very own Louis Vuitton bag to Australia Zoo for the annual Australia Zoo's Great Garage Sale, which raises funds for the Australia Zoo Wildlife Hospital.

In typical Oprah fashion, this selfless donation has been a much-loved personal item, but she wanted to share the love in the name of wildlife conservation! Valued at $3,650 AUD and personally signed by Oprah herself, its not your typical garage sale find.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Justin Timberlake


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## luvpugz

Jenny MCarthy (name of bag?)


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Brian Austin Green


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Nick Cannon


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Madonna!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miley Cryus!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Christina Ricci!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jessica Simpson.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jayde Nicole.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rachel Bilson.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lacey Schwimmer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Melanie Griffith.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sofia Vergara.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rebecca Gayheart.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Purseaholic6

this girl is NOT Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Gainsbourg 
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Leah Weller


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Star Jones


----------



## ayutilovesGST

[
Malaysian actress , Rozita Che Wan


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Malaysian actress and Producer Ziela Jalil


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ayutilovesGST

ayutilovesgst said:


> malaysian actress , umie aida


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Huo Siyan


----------



## bobobob

Chloë Sevigny wwd


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos and Chloë Sevigny


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Betty Sun haibao


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Yuan Quan haibao


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Leah Weller


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## MelissaElaine

Can't wait til it looks like this when I'm traveling!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Kim K or should I say Kim W


----------



## MelissaElaine

Lady Gaga - I love the trunks!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Got to love Oprah


----------



## MelissaElaine

Janet!


----------



## MelissaElaine

Brandy!


----------



## MelissaElaine

!


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## stylecloseup

Some pics of the new bags by Nicolas Ghesquière from fashion month street style:

















For more infos on current LV collections, inspiration on how to wear your LV pieces and pricing infos for Europe please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net and my pinterest page http://www.pinterest.com/stylecloseup


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola 



​


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly ​ 


​


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Hanneli Mustaparta


----------



## ScottyGal

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## stylecloseup

A great look of blogger Leandra Medine during PFW including LV's petite malle bag (EUR 3 500)






For more reviews on Vuitton bags, inspirations on how to combine them as well as pricing infos for Europe please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net or my pinboard http://www.pinterest.com/stylecloseup/handbags/


----------



## steph22

Camilla Rutherford


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## ScottyGal

Lisa Rinna

Source: Daily Mail


----------



## ScottyGal

Brandi Glanville 

Source: Daily Mail


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## steph22

Carrie Underwood


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## zeed216

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Ashley Olsen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett and Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## bobobob

will.i.am


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Bae Doo-Na zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Grace Coddington zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emeli Sande


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Dame Shirley Bassey


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## stylecloseup

Chloë Sevigny with the Alma PM from Nicolas Ghesquière's LV fall collection




For reviews on current LV collections, inspirations on how to wear the pieces and pricing infos for Europe please visit my blog http://www.stylecloseup.net


----------



## steph22

CaCee Cobb


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Riley Keogh


----------



## Ehra

Love Lv


----------



## steph22

Nicole 'Snooki' Polizzi


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Gainsbourg zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## bobobob

Rose McGowan


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## miriammarquez

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## steph22

Tinchy Stryder


----------



## steph22

Fashion designer Nikki Lund 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## bobobob

Steven Tyler zimbio


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sevigny zimbio


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Samantha Hoopes


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Tara Palmer-Tomkinson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey - Anemone sunglasses


----------



## bobobob

Chelsee Healey


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle and Marvin Humes


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## zeed216

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Zac Efron - Taiga Kendall


----------



## miriammarquez

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Sebastian Stan


----------



## miriammarquez

Havana brown


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Tulisa


----------



## bobobob

Tammin Sursok


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander zimbio, style.com


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz zimbio, style.com


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Palmer-Tomkinson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Cressida Bonas


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Miss Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

James Brown


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## bobobob

Guadalupe Lopez (Jennifer Lopez's mother) - Olympe


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Antony Cotton


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Sixx zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actor Tong Dawei zimbio, style.com


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actor and model Hu Bing zimbio, style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Keanu Reeves


----------



## stylecloseup

Natalia Vodianova wearing a LV Petite Malle from the brands upcoming spring 2015 woman collection while attending the Berluti mens presentation and after party in Paris last week!


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Gracie Otto


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Stacey Martin


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Cami Li


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple (L) and Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan 
(Source: Valerie Macon/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Shannon Tweed 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## IVsmommy

..


----------



## zeed216

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## vinbenphon1

Louis Vuitton white crocodile Petite Malle at the Oscars


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Mickey Rourke


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## miriammarquez

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## miriammarquez

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander and Brit Marling


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## bobobob

Bae Doona


----------



## bobobob

Tao Okamoto


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## bobobob

Gwei Lun-Mei (left)


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## bobobob

Joana Preiss


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth von Thurn und Taxis


----------



## bobobob

French actress Marina Foïs


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## StellaBella22

&#10084;&#65039; This look the colours in the bag.... Amazing


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett wearing Resort 2012 shirt


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Frank Lampard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Meghan Trainor


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## bobobob

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## allyloupuppy

steph22 said:


> Lily James
> 
> View attachment 2953241



These pants will be filthy be the end of the day !


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## staceyandhitesh

nikki bella - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nikki Bella - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Nikki Bella  - wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

nikki bella - wwe wrestler


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Luisana Lopilato


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hilary Duff - American actress/ singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hilary Duff 2 - American actress/ singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Hilary Duff 3 - American actress/ singer


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Keshia Knight Pulliam 2 - American actress


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tiffani Thiessen - american actress


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sarah Michelle Gellar - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Traci Bingham - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Traci Bingham 2 - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalie Raitano - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalie Raitano 2 - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalie Raitano 3 - american actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 2 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 3 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 4 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 5 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 6 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Tara Reid 7 - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee 2 - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee 3 - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee 4 - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee 5 - American singer and actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Katharine McPhee 6 - American singer and actress


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Rose Byrne


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Jenny McCarthy - American actress


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Sharon Stone - American actress


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Marisa Tomei


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## Ash2012

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Naya Rivera


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Tao Okamoto facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Doona Bae facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Adèle Exarchopoulos facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma facebook/louisvuitton


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## alvara

.


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## bobobob

Sandra Lee


----------



## zeed216

Leighton Meester


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak


----------



## zeed216

Cindy Crawford with daughter Kaia


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Angeline Jolie looking flawless with her Noe in Monogram!


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## mzehner2001

I love her. She seems the most down to earth


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## zeed216

Leah Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## ayumiken

Angelina Jolie with Louis Vuitton monogram shoulder bag


----------



## steph22

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Amber Valetta


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Wayne Rooney


----------



## CYL_LV

One more of Taylor Swift


----------



## mashedpotato

Fan Bingbing. 2014


----------



## mashedpotato

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## mashedpotato

Dakota Fanning, louis vuitton sofia coppola


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mashedpotato

Dakota Fanning ,sofia coppola


----------



## steph22

Ola Jordan


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## zeed216

Aaron Rodgers with Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Nick Lachey


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mashedpotato

kendall jenner , LV- Keepall-45


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sorry about the quality. Thought it was such a treat to see 2013 Wimbledon Champion Marion Bartoli doing the Federer v Murray post-match analysis wearing her LV shawl.


----------



## uhpharm01

Nicole Murphy With her Capucine


----------



## uhpharm01

Jada smith


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

50 Cent


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## deb68nc

Angelina Jolie


----------



## deb68nc

Angelina Jolie


----------



## zeed216

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## uhpharm01

Robin Thicke with his keepall.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Zayn Malik


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## zeed216

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Carol Kirkwood


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ola Jordan


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Tyga


----------



## Miss World

Charlize Theron carrying a Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit Bag.


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan carrying a Trocadero.




Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ch-business-event-daughter-Princess-Iman.html


----------



## redkitty

In keeping with Queen Raina and her LVs
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucine Galet with Python handle.

Her daughter's Alma in epi Azteque


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with W Tote worn both ways (wings in, wings out).







Source:
https://www.pinterest.com/ciciscosta/queen-rania/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/550987335632508090/


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with Malletage Alma.







Source:
http://executive-women.com/chic-glamorous/louis-vuitton-5/
http://www.bloggati.com/expatandthecity-blogspot-com


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Lucy Watson


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jesse Metcalfe


----------



## allyloupuppy

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> View attachment 3126545



Not very flattering !


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## kuhoang

Italian fashion designer Chiara Ferragni sporting a lightening blue Alma Monogram.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Susie Lau


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Billie JD Porter


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Steven Tyler


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## clu13

Marc Jacobs from his Instagram


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## OneMoreDay

Liu Wen's monogrammed bag on her Instagram. Gift from Nicolas Ghesquiere.


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## liberty33r1b

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Lisa Love


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Chloë Sevigny


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Chaira Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paula Echevarria, pics from her blog (actress from Galerias Velvet, Spain).


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## miriammarquez

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## miriammarquez

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Michael Lohan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Priyanka Chopra's Marc Newson Iconoclasts Fleece Backpack. 



Source: http://www.thecoveteur.com/priyanka-chopra/#


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Nick Grimshaw


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## cassoftroy

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Spencer Matthews


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## uhpharm01

Ryan seacreast


----------



## DebLuvsLV

steph22 said:


> Iggy Azalea
> 
> View attachment 3194122


I have this purse!!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## reason24

Mel B


----------



## reason24

Melanie C


----------



## zeed216

Ginnifer Goodwin and Josh Dallas


----------



## steph22

Dita von Teese


----------



## steph22

Natalie Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## zeed216

KIrsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Corey Gamble


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## Its_Me

Brandy


----------



## steph22

Jerry Hall


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## zeed216

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## LV Aida s joy

Reese Witherspoon carrying Louis Vuitton W handbag


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Stallone


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## zeed216

Another Melanie Griffith


----------



## LV Aida s joy

Selena Gomez and others rocking la petite Malle. One word outstanding!
What do you think?


----------



## LV Aida s joy

Tamara Beckwith with mountain of Louis Vuitton


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Mark Francis Vandelli


----------



## steph22

Courtney Stodden


----------



## cassoftroy

Omarion


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## miriammarquez

Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Lara Bingle backpack and boots


----------



## steph22

miriammarquez said:


> Karlie Kloss




Full pic.


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Marina Hands


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Snooki


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## steph22

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## miriammarquez

Chelsea Kane


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary J. Blige


----------



## Golightly55

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodall


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## DebLuvsLV

steph22 said:


> Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> View attachment 3260371


Surprised Whoopi owns an LV?! &#128561; But how can you carry that bag and wear those clogs??? Aghhhh!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

DebLuvsLV said:


> Surprised Whoopi owns an LV?! &#128561; But how can you carry that bag and wear those clogs??? Aghhhh!!!



That's what I thought!


----------



## Tiffnatl

Kylie Jenner and her Petite Malle Monogram


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## miriammarquez

David Beckham


----------



## michaeladacosta

Kylie Jenner with the Palm Springs Backpack // looks like its the PM size to me


----------



## miriammarquez

Earvin Johnson


----------



## miriammarquez

Daphne Joy


----------



## zeed216

Jennifer Connelly with son Stellan.


----------



## zeed216

Selena Gomez.


----------



## zeed216

Selena Gomez


----------



## zeed216

Alicia Vikander


----------



## zeed216

Kris Jenner


----------



## zeed216

Sophie Turner aka Sansa Stark


----------



## zeed216

Selena Gomez


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fan Bing Bing and her Milaris.







Source: http://m.haibao.com/star/articlem/1747884.htm

Close up:




Source: http://meilibaobao.com//waptouch/article-957.html

In a more formal setting. 




Source: http://she.21cn.com/fashion/clothing/a/2014/1024/16/28437722_1.shtml


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gong Li carrying a Milaris at an LV store opening.






Source: http://fashion.ifeng.com/photo/hdphoto/detail_2013_11/29/31664558_0.shtml






Source: http://pinterest.com/pin/391179917605002393


----------



## August_Lee

Angelina Jolie


----------



## michaeladacosta

does elle Ferguson classify as a celebrity? check her out with the pochette metis ! she kills it with this beauty of a bag


----------



## zeed216

Nicky Hilton


----------



## zeed216

Kim Zolciak and daughter Brielle


----------



## zeed216

GiGi Hadid


----------



## zeed216

Gigi Hadid


----------



## zeed216

Chanel Iman


----------



## zeed216

Ms Universe Pia Wurtzbach


----------



## thewave1969

Angelina Jolie with a black Steamer


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Joan Collins with hotstamped goods&#128525;


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## thewave1969

Met Ball 2016 Alicia Vikander


----------



## thewave1969

Met Ball 2016Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## zeed216

Jennifer Connelly at the Met Gala


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pia Mia


----------



## Sookie87

British vogue, June edition featuring Joan Collins and Audrey Hepburn with their LVs


----------



## Maltoo

Jamie Vardy....


----------



## miriammarquez

Shakira


----------



## zeed216

Rihanna


----------



## suicidebunny

Can anyone identify this lady? 
To keep the post relevant, she's carrying a Capuchine BB in green.


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## zeed216

Nick Cannon


----------



## BagStalker44

Don't think this has been posted here yet, mods feel free to delete if it's a duplicate

Kendall Jenner and a Saumur


----------



## deb68nc

Muhammad Ali and his grandson


----------



## zeed216

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## miriammarquez

Riley Keough


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Karianne

Norwegian simger Tone Damli


----------



## zeed216

Michelle Williams


----------



## August_Lee

Angelina Jolie
src


----------



## 2babies

vuitton ashley tisdale


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## 2babies

Angelina Jolie


----------



## 2babies

I love this Samur 35!


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## 2babies

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania in Bruges.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania wearing Fall 2015 via @queenraniafashion on IG.


----------



## 2babies

Manhattan pm


----------



## 2babies

Kendall Jenner


----------



## 2babies

Hilary Duff


----------



## 2babies

Miranda Kerr


----------



## mari_merry

JoJo Fletcher


----------



## mari_merry

Taylor Swift


----------



## Stephie2800

2babies said:


> Manhattan pm



Love the Manhattan!


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Biel


----------



## 2babies

I just picked up this classic Saumur 30. Smaller version of Kendall Jenner's. Love it


----------



## l0veileen

Holly Holm


----------



## l0veileen

Rihanna


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## l0veileen

Zendaya at Louis Vuitton's Cruise 2017 show in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## l0veileen

Niecy Nash


----------



## 2babies

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## l0veileen

Ian Somerhalder


----------



## l0veileen

Johnny Weir


----------



## l0veileen

Monica


----------



## l0veileen

Lorenzo Martone


----------



## l0veileen

Chloe Green


----------



## l0veileen

Dakota Fanning


----------



## l0veileen

Alexa Chung (wheeling a Mon Mono Pegase Suitcase)


----------



## l0veileen

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## l0veileen

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Wayne Rooney


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jane Fonda

View attachment 3410472


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## mari_merry

Melissa Gorga


----------



## mari_merry

Sophie Turner


----------



## l0veileen

Adele Exarchopolous


----------



## mari_merry

Dawn Laurel-Jones


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Wright


----------



## mari_merry

Britt Ekland


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## mari_merry

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## mari_merry

Kim Zolciak with family


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Cathy Hummels


----------



## Dmowskavitto




----------



## mari_merry

Katie Price


----------



## mari_merry

Pixie Lott


----------



## mari_merry

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Tamar Braxton


----------



## mari_merry

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## mari_merry

Melissa Lori


----------



## mari_merry

Janina Youssefian


----------



## mari_merry

Sofia Copola


----------



## mari_merry

Megan Mckenna


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not a true celeb, just a celeb of the moment  jojo fletcher from the bachelorette


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## mari_merry

Savannah Guthrie


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## mari_merry

Christine Lakin


----------



## mari_merry

Alicia Quarles


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Stodden


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## mari_merry

Kristin Zakala in L'Officiel August 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Zoe Saldana


----------



## mari_merry

Kroy Biermann


----------



## mari_merry

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## mari_merry

Pia Arrobio


----------



## mari_merry

Charlize Theron


----------



## mari_merry

Ali Fedotowsky


----------



## mari_merry

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## SchaalBWife

Melissa Rycroft Strickland


----------



## mari_merry

Darby Stanchfield


----------



## mari_merry

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Khan


----------



## mari_merry

Sophie Turner


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Riley


----------



## mari_merry

Michelle Keegan


----------



## mari_merry

Kym Johnson


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Cindy Crawford


----------



## mari_merry

Sophie Turner


----------



## mari_merry

JoJo Fletcher


----------



## mari_merry

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## mari_merry

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## mari_merry

Ryan Lochte


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## mari_merry

Ryan Lochte


----------



## mari_merry

Izabel Goulart


----------



## mari_merry

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## mari_merry

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## mari_merry

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## mari_merry

Rebecca Judd


----------



## mari_merry

Peta Murgatroyd


----------



## mari_merry

Danielle Harris


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## mari_merry

Nick Cannon


----------



## mari_merry

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Melissa Lori


----------



## mari_merry

Crystal Renay


----------



## mari_merry

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## mari_merry

Donna D'Errico


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## mari_merry

Alli Simpson


----------



## steph22

Liya Kebede


----------



## mari_merry

Francesca Cipriani


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## mari_merry

Michelle Keegan


----------



## mari_merry

Cassie


----------



## mari_merry

Iggy Azalea


----------



## mari_merry

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## mari_merry

Apollonia Kotero


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Stodden


----------



## mari_merry

Lauryn Goodman


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## mari_merry

Pixie Lott


----------



## mari_merry

Storm Keating


----------



## mari_merry

Farrah Abraham


----------



## mari_merry

North West


----------



## mari_merry

Chantelle Connelly


----------



## mari_merry

Wendy Williams


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Biel


----------



## CUIRSEX

LOUIS CUIT ON NON DONC JE CONSERVE MES CUIRGUENTS


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## mari_merry

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## mari_merry

Pia Wurtzbach


----------



## mari_merry

Yvonne Boismier Phillips


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Corey Gamble


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## mari_merry

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## mari_merry

Davinia Taylor


----------



## steph22

Nick Cannon


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Blalock


----------



## fujikomm

Kim Chiu with her Kimono. Love it!


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Khan


----------



## mari_merry

Pascal Craymer


----------



## mari_merry

Rihanna


----------



## mari_merry

Tallia Storm


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Stodden


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Hawkins


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## mari_merry

Sherry Cain


----------



## mari_merry

Suzanne Shaw


----------



## mari_merry

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## mari_merry

Mickey Rourke


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Elise Cox


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## QueenHandbag

mari_merry said:


> Kym Johnson


LOOOOVE this color!!


----------



## steph22

Khadijah Haqq


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Gracie Gold


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Amal Fashanu


----------



## steph22

Robin Thicke


----------



## OneMoreDay

Arizona Muse.


----------



## Jessicanadine85

Lol I only recognize a few of these famous people...


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## ddaniela

Gucci Mane


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## OneMoreDay

Liya Kebede at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## OneMoreDay

These aren't strictly celebrities. But I figure I could post here to mix things up a bit. London Fashion Week.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miranda Kerr (in her left hand!)


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celebs at SS17.

Alicia Vikander.



Miranda Kerr.



Natalia Vodianova and Antoine Arnault.



Natalia Vodianova, Mr. Arnault, Anna Wintour, and Roger and Mirka Federer.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michelle Williams at SS17.



Jennifer Connelly.


Karlie Kloss and Miranda Kerr.


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Sasha Lane


----------



## steph22

Bae Doona


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Alba Rohrwacher


----------



## steph22

Catriona Balfe


----------



## steph22

Crystal Zhang


----------



## steph22

Janice Man


----------



## steph22

Liu Tao


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lea Seydoux. She's glowing!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicole Warne (garypeppergirl on IG).


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## robtee

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff


----------



## l0veileen

*Hilary Duff*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Mindy Kaling*

*


*


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lauren Santo Domingo outside SS17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Japanese actress, Rila Fukishima.


----------



## OneMoreDay

PFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

PFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

PFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miroslava Duma.


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Keri Hilson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Bailee Madison


----------



## steph22

Louisa Johnson


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Lakshmi Rai


----------



## steph22

Justin Bieber


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Jojo Fletcher


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## l0veileen

Marjorie Harvey (Crocodile Twist)


----------



## l0veileen

Marjorie Harvey (City Trunk)


----------



## l0veileen

Marjorie Harvey (Deesse PM Crocodile)


----------



## j19

Another picture of Hilary Duff with the world tour speedy!


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Ola Jordan


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Gabby Douglas


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Nick Cannon


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jessica Marais


----------



## steph22

Danielle Cormack


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Christina ElMoussa


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## j19

I love Rihanna's alma BB


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## j19

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## j19

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## j19

Jenifer Lopez


Credit to lovingjlo on Instagram


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## j19

Angelina Jolie


----------



## plastique999

j19 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> View attachment 3557002



What model is this?


----------



## j19

plastique999 said:


> What model is this?


It's from the LV Christian Louboutin collaboration (from a few years ago), part of the iconoclasts collection


----------



## plastique999

j19 said:


> It's from the LV Christian Louboutin collaboration (from a few years ago), part of the iconoclasts collection
> View attachment 3560500



Wow amazing bag!
Wonder where I can find a like new one.....RealReal has one but used....


----------



## thewave1969

plastique999 said:


> Wow amazing bag!
> Wonder where I can find a like new one.....RealReal has one but used....


Pictures only please. To leave comments please go to the 
*Celebrities and Their LVs ***** Comments only***** *


----------



## steph22

Keith Urban


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Caitriona Balfe


----------



## steph22

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sophie Turner at the Golden Globes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michelle Williams at the Golden Globes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sophie Turner and Maisie Williams.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ruth Negga at the Golden Globes. Cuff by Fred Leighton.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## nashpoo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Bryiana Noelle Flores


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Laura Pradelska


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Doina Ciobanu


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ruth Negga.


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan with her daughter, Princess Iman at Fondation Louis Vuitton.


----------



## texasgal18

Olivia Palermo
--
She loves this one!


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

David Beckham

View attachment 3579653


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

political person Kellyanne Conway in the Gucci outfit(!) but that looks like a vintage LV Alma epi she's carrying. if wrong, correct me...
pic credit: usa today news


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## BeBe2223

Chiara Ferragni 

LOUIS VUITTON Petite Malle


----------



## BeBe2223

Selena Gomez


----------



## BeBe2223

Sophie Turner


----------



## BeBe2223

Miranda Kerr


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not really celebs but thought I'd share. Paris Fashion Week. Via  stylesightworldwide IG.


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mercineha

Kirsten Dunst with LV Alma PM in shiny Monogram Vernis leather.


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## BeBe2223

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3586887



So along with the picture above she is sporting a lot of the LV Monogram Infrarouge including this bikini


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bagbrulee

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Abigail Ratchford


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Neverfull DE in the background.


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with an empreinte Trocadero.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michelle Williams at the BAFTAs.


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Melissa Rivers


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Busy Phillips


----------



## steph22

CJ Franco


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Sophie Turner
> 
> View attachment 3624631


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Karreuche Tran


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Eleonora Carisi


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly and Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Marina Fois


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Chriselle Lim


----------



## steph22

Karena Alan


----------



## steph22

Riley Keogh


----------



## steph22

Hebe Tien


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3637460



Oops wrong photo attached.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Fan Binbing


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## Kristine Page

Beautiful! I think I saw those in the Louis Vuitton Addicted Facebook group.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## sonaturallyme

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner 3/31/17... looks like a vernis pomme key cles


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Bae Doona


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Lara *****


----------



## steph22

Jessica Mauboy


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## kiarnii

Elle Fanning







[/IMG]


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner... vernis key cles


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Mimi_09

Adriana Abascal


----------



## Mimi_09

Adele Exarchopolous


----------



## Mimi_09

Alicia Vikander


----------



## Mimi_09

Darren Kennedy


----------



## Mimi_09

Mariah Carey
View attachment 3673383


----------



## steph22

Heidi Pratt


----------



## Mimi_09

Paris Hilton


----------



## Mimi_09

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## Mimi_09

Denise Rich


----------



## Mimi_09

North West


----------



## Mimi_09

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Mimi_09

Selena Gomez


----------



## Mimi_09

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Mimi_09

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Mimi_09

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Mimi_09

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Mimi_09

Janice Man


----------



## Mimi_09

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## j19

Angelina Jolie


----------



## j19

Rihanna


----------



## Mimi_09

Miranda Kerr


----------



## j19

Kendall Jenner


----------



## j19

Angelina Jolie


----------



## j19

Rihanna


----------



## j19

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## j19

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## j19

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## j19

Alicia Vikander


----------



## j19

Lily Collins


----------



## j19

Rihanna


----------



## Love GDragon

G Dragon, Korean rapper


----------



## j19

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## Mimi_09

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## j19

Bradley Cooper


----------



## j19

Karlie Kloss


----------



## j19

Jessica Biel


----------



## j19

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Bambi Northwood-Blyth


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## j19

Angelina Jolie


----------



## zyzyx9

Selena Gomez with city steamer


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## j19

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## j19

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kathy Griffin


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Trogneux


----------



## Love GDragon

G Dragon. His blanket is said as 1500 usd


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## steph22

Susie Bubble


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly and Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Trogneux (France's First Lady)


----------



## steph22

Natalie Matinez


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## Love GDragon

Fanbinbin on the way to Cannes


----------



## j19

Alicia Vikander


----------



## j19

Hugh Jackman


----------



## j19

Jessica Biel


----------



## j19

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Clara Paget


----------



## luv2bling

j19 said:


> Hugh Jackman
> View attachment 3702105


          
And repeat...


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## j19

Angelina Jolie


----------



## j19

Elle Fanning


----------



## j19

Katie Holmes


----------



## j19

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## j19

Octavia Spencer


----------



## j19

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Eniko Mihalik


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rita Ora.. wearing... not a bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## j19

Zoe Saldana


----------



## j19

Zoe Saldana


----------



## j19

Jessica Chastain


----------



## j19

Jennifer Aniston and Justin Theroux


----------



## j19

Adele


----------



## j19

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Ana Beatriz Barros


----------



## j19

Hilary Duff


----------



## j19

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## j19

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea (just seen)


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Iggy Azalea (just seen)
> 
> View attachment 3717503


----------



## j19

Hilary Duff


----------



## j19

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Marnie Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## Love GDragon

G Dragon


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Robin Thicke and April Love Geary


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicole Kidman presenting the French Open trophy


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Daniella Semaan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Justin Hartley


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sarah Michelle Gellar, with a well-loved pochette


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bo Derek... looks like a vintage vanilla epi pochette


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion with a Capucines.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anna Kournikova.


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Wearing SS17, Brigitte Macron, First Lady of France with Bernard Arnault, CEO of LVMH. She's carrying a Capucines.


*CAPUCINES MINI*
*M54436*


----------



## steph22

OneMoreDay said:


> Wearing SS17, Brigitte Macron, First Lady of France with Bernard Arnault, CEO of LVMH. She's carrying a Capucines.
> View attachment 3752665
> 
> *CAPUCINES MINI*
> *M54436*


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## l0veileen

Kim Porter


----------



## l0veileen

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## OneMoreDay

The iconic Catherine Denueve.


----------



## steph22

Model Patricia Contreras


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Gabby Logan


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Frema Agyeman


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## l0veileen

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Vuitton. Jackie Kennedy.


Source: shrimptoncouture IG.


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Danielle Vasinova


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner, pomme key cles, fendi charm, July 2017


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Natasha Oakley


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Hannah Tointon


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## missboss123

Emma Roberts


----------



## missboss123

Angelina Jolie


----------



## missboss123




----------



## missboss123

Alexa chung


----------



## missboss123

Rihanna


----------



## missboss123

Kim kardashian


----------



## missboss123

Upcoming Celebs Penelope dissick and north west. Both have a mini speedy


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Sophia Loren.


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Michael Fassbender


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## j19

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## milkany

steph22 said:


> Stephanie Pratt
> 
> View attachment 3740184


I love her shoes.  Does anyone know the brand?


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## ccbaggirl89

steph22 said:


> Beyoncé
> 
> View attachment 3784791


a different view


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a different view
> View attachment 3785249



From her Instagram.


----------



## OneMoreDay

From his Instagram, the one and only Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Blueberry.man

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Blueberry.man said:


> Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicolas Ghesquiere.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Prada_Princess

Roxy Jacenko, LV leather pants. Her fur is Fendi and bag obviously Hermes.

Dailymail.


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ThatsJustGinaRose

Demi Lovato with her Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Berkeley Bag.


----------



## Fierymo

Iris Law (daughter of Jude Law) and friend


----------



## heySG

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with a Voltaire Tote


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## sonaturallyme

Jhene Aiko and her Petite Malle


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Maltoo

Samuel L Jackson and Magic Johnson in Italy with LV


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## uhpharm01

...


----------



## l0veileen

Travis Scott


----------



## l0veileen

janel parrish


----------



## uhpharm01

Jenna Ezerik


----------



## steph22

Romeo Beckham


----------



## steph22

Krystle Lina


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Romeo Beckham


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Maltoo

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## l0veileen

Corinne Olympios


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## l0veileen

Selena Gomez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Conor McGregor & his girlfriend Dee Devlin


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Talia Storm


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bennet


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Melanie Griffith (eva mono)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sofia Richie w/Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Jodie Sweetin


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Socialite Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Audrey Hepburn with Hubert de Givenchy.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## l0veileen

karrueche tran


----------



## l0veileen

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Selena Gomez, 9/26/17


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## sonaturallyme

Law Roach


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## sajero2

Sorry, pic isn't working!


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cate Blanchett.


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## sonaturallyme

Fantasia


----------



## OneMoreDay

HRH Princess Sirivannavari Narirattana of Thailand attends at Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2018.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Michael Fassbender


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## l0veileen

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Krystle Lina


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Kim Zolciak


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Flip88

J Lo (not sure how recent)


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams and Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith and Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## l0veileen

Colton Haynes and Jeff Leatham


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## disfan23

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 3866265
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866267


Even Jlo wears it backwards so you don't have to see the big golden name tag stamped on the front... haha


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kelly Monaco


----------



## steph22

Chanel West Coast


----------



## lvmhgirl

Gal Godot
ELLE Magazine


----------



## sonaturallyme

Beyoncé 


View attachment 3877634


----------



## sonaturallyme

Close up of the bag and strap


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie of York


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

David Foster


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Karlie Kloss (in NYC with her boyfriend)


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3900821


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Selena Gomez
> 
> View attachment 3900935


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Liam Payne


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Samantha Hoopes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn and David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## JoeDelRey

My baby Zayn today in NYC


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe Sevigny, vintage epi tilsit


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## Flip88

Model Luna Mitchell wears a Louis Vuitton bag, Gucci trainers and Nike leggings with a beautiful chinchilla fur. 

Getty.


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

LuAnn de Lesseps


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikiander


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## bobobob

Jaden Smith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joao Mario (soccer/football player)


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Polizzi


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey - Resort 2018 dress


----------



## bobobob

Jaden Smith - SS 2018 sneakers


----------



## bobobob

Tyler The Creator


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain - LV dress


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Polizzi


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## bobobob

Jaden Smith - LV sneakers


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Polizzi


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Ant McPartlin


----------



## bobobob

Penny Lancaster


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Polizzi


----------



## bobobob

Odell Beckham Jr


----------



## bobobob

Christina El Moussa


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Angela Scanlon


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Polizzi


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Goodman and her sister Lauryn


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## Flip88

Nicole Pizatto, her IG


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## sonaturallyme

Remy Ma and her Mazarine on IG


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Romeo Beckham


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Lais Ribeira


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Georgie Flores


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## ceriseluster

Kim Jones and Jericho Rosales


----------



## ceriseluster

Maureen Wroblewitz


----------



## ceriseluster

Janine Gutierrez


----------



## ceriseluster

Gabbi Garcia, Maureen Wroblewitz, Kim Jones. Janine Gutierrez, Nadine Lustre


----------



## ceriseluster

Mari Jasmine


----------



## ceriseluster

Nadine Lustre


----------



## ceriseluster

James Reid


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## ceriseluster

Kim Chiu


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## bobobob

Hope Hicks


----------



## ceriseluster

Kris Aquino


----------



## ceriseluster

Kris Aquino


----------



## bobobob

Sandra Bullock wearing LV dress to Oscars 2018


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone attends the 2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on March 4, 2018 in Beverly Hills, California. zimbio


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## Sandra.AT

ariana grande with montaigne bb monogram


----------



## OneMoreDay

The making of Sandra Bullock's Oscar dress.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Liya Kebede


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## OneMoreDay

Karlie Kloss.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## OneMoreDay

French First Lady Brigitte Macron at a dinner celebrating France as a centre for fashion design.


With Pierpaolo Piccioli of Valentino.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristina Bazan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alain Delon. Classic.


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Lisa Parigi


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Vonn


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Tristan Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Kroy Biermann


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Justin Theroux


----------



## ceriseluster

Vice Ganda


----------



## ceriseluster

Cristine Reyes Louis Vuitton shoot


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone in Pre-Fall 2018 campaign


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## ceriseluster

Regine Velasquez


----------



## allyloupuppy

steph22 said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> View attachment 3990544


What bag is this???!!!


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bobobob said:


> Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Rani

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Tyga


----------



## steph22

Azealia Banks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalya Neidhart - reality star and wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

Natalya Neidhart - reality tv star and wwe wrestler


----------



## staceyandhitesh

WWE wrestlers and reality show celebrity... Natalya, Eva Marie, Brie Bella and Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Letitia


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## Miss World

Kendall Jenner and her Louis Vuitton LV Monogram Alma BB bag. I love how fresh and modern it looks on her.


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

2 Chainz


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bobobob

Tristan Thompson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## Miss World

Peepy and mother Lee of Thailand carrying some amazing limited edition pieces from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Liam Payne


----------



## ccbaggirl89

olivia culpo @ Coachella 2018


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sofía Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## chloebagfreak

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Brigitte Macron


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz
2nd -pic: SS2018 vest


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## Sonmi999

Tina Desai


----------



## steph22

Julia Restoin Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Busy Phillips


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## KM7029

Stormy Daniels


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller  wearing LV top and skirt


----------



## bobobob

Jaden Smith


----------



## bobobob

Riley Keough


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux


----------



## bobobob

Doona Bae twitter/louisvuitton


----------



## bobobob

Ruth Negga


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jane Fonda


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Natasha Oakley


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Doona Bae


----------



## steph22

Camelia Jordana


----------



## steph22

Rainie Yang


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Korver - Cleveland Cavalier basketball player


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Jaden Smith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox


----------



## bobobob

Toni Collette - limelight clutch


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## bobobob

Brigitte Macron


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz - Folio


----------



## bobobob

EJ Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paris Hilton Instagram post, 6/9/18


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## bobobob

Professional dancer Karen Clifton


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

English footballer Andre Gray


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Sudano zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Footballer Ricardo Quaresma


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Nigerian footballer Odion Ighalo


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobobob

Danny Fujikawa with Kate Hudson's Mon Monogram Pegase


----------



## steph22

Peter Crouch


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Amber Turner


----------



## bobobob

Amandla Stenberg zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Travis Scott


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ariana Grande


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Jordyn Woods


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Rihanna



Another


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian wearing lV jacket from SS2019 menswear collection


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## pilcrow

Alia Bhatt


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Nakita Johnson


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## clumsiest

korean idol Qri carrying a pochette metis monogram.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## pony_scientist

SJP


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee and David Foster


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## shazzy quijano

Barbara Mori


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mdcx

Not sure if she's a celeb per se but Cameran from 'Southern Charm' on Bravo was wearing her Reverse Pochette Metis in episode 14:


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Reese Witherspoon w/husband Jim Toth


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Mel B


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Justin Bieber


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Lauren Cohan


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Spencer Matthews


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## l0veileen

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## l0veileen

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner's 21st birthday gift


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Halsey zimbio


----------



## steph22

Liam Payne


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson


----------



## steph22

Kim Turnbull


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Kanye West


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Katona


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## bobobob

Lil Pump zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Offset zimbio/louisvuitton


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## bobobob

Blac Chyna - Underwater Flat sandals


----------



## bobobob

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## bobobob

Isabel Pakzad (James Franco's girlfriend)


----------



## bobobob

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Nunn


----------



## steph22

Liam Payne


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin - Archlight sneakers


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## bobobob

Brigitte Macron


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne


----------



## bobobob

Giovanni Pernice


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Virgil Abloh's Off-White x Nike 'Queen' collection


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## bobobob

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Brigitte Macron



Wearing custom LV coat


----------



## bobobob

Pete Davidson


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Paz Vega


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz

View attachment 4178081


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kate Li


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Daniels


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## steph22

Julia Belyakova


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kennidy Hunter


----------



## steph22

Iwanna Bell


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rachel McCord


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Jim Toth


----------



## bobobob

Tristan Thompson - waterfront mule


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Mason Disick


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kerry Katona


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz




----------



## steph22

Christina El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Meghan Markle / Duchess of Sussex


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Jackie O


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Princess Kate.. long ago?


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Princesses Eugenie & Beatrice at an LV event


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## minababe

Liz Kaeber

is this the pochette Felicie?


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Groeneveld


----------



## ADreamDeferred




----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Olivia Attwood


----------



## Bags_4_life

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


With her unimpressed cat, Galileo.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose


----------



## bobobob

Timothee Chalamet


----------



## Bags_4_life

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas


----------



## JoeDelRey

Min Yoongi "Suga" from BTS


----------



## bobobob

Larsa Pippen zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Snooki - "A Very Jersey Friendsgiving"


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rapper Kodak Black... custom jacket...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Flip or Flop star Christina El Moussa, from her Insta


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vanessa Hudgens, in character, for Second Act


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Giovanni Pernice


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## bobobob

A-Rod


----------



## bobobob

Timothee Chalamet


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Torresani


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid - Archlight sneaker


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Cambrie Schroder zimbio


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone - custom lV zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Guilfoyle


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Octavia Spencer


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone zimbio


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Indya Moore


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Timothee Chalamet


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jack Fincham


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kim Kardashian’s Insta


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sims


----------



## sinny1

Stormi Webster


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Joan Smalls zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Luka Sabbat


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kellie Pickler


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miranda Kerr.


----------



## steph22

From Kim Kardashian’s Instagram


----------



## steph22

Tammy Hembrow


----------



## steph22

Candice Warner


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Delta Goodrem


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## OneMoreDay

David Beckham and sweet little Olive Beckham.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Andre Leon Talley


----------



## bobobob

Tristan Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Paulo Dybala of Juventus zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Katya Jones


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Takashi Murakami zimbio


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Gunna zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Wu zimbio


----------



## bobobob

JJ Lin zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Skepta zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sims


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Takashi Murakami zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Guilfoyle


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Holden


----------



## bobobob

Adam Rippon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Lala Kent


----------



## bobobob

Virgil Abloh


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Mirka Federer


----------



## bobobob

Léa Seydoux


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jamie Vardy


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese singer Jolin Tsai


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Goodger (boots)


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Heather Locklear


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Dhowre


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammer


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Michael B Jordan


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Tinashe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## Flip88

Not really a celebrity but a "fashion influencer" (what on earth is that and the difference seems negligible these days). Anyway, @mavis.williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Stephen Wrabel


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing custom Louis Vuitton dress


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams - Prefall 2019 dress


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux, Chinese actor Liu Haoran, and Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Stacey Dooley


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Stodden


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## bobobob

Dani Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Steel


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner instagram/sophiet


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber  - Suite Flat Mule


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid (earphones)


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Tana Ramsay (boots)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Stoddard


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mia Swier


----------



## bobobob

Amandla Stenberg zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Grace Coddington


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## lv_katie

Gemma chan


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuinness


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## bobobob

Riley Keough zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Chambers zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowski  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gayle King


----------



## bobobob

Tinashe zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier zimbio


----------



## steph22

Chris Hughes


----------



## nlcampa

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Madonna - Bom Dia Flat Mules


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

2 Chainz zimbio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Farrah Abraham


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Cronin


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kara Del Toro


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Steel


----------



## bobobob

Cindy Kimberly


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly and Paul Bettany


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Marina Fois


----------



## steph22

Bae Doona


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Tao Okamoto


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Indya Moore


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Naomi Scott


----------



## steph22

Zhong Chuxi


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Melita Toscan du Plantier


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## August_Lee

Angelina Jolie





src


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Willow Smith zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Mackenzie Davis zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kelsey Asbille Chow zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Rebel Wilson's 39th bday gift


----------



## bobobob

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany Young


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lily Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner (shoes)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Abby Champion


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jenna Dewan with her mother (wearing an Odeon)


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## lv_katie

Drake


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kevin Jonas


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Duckie Thot


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Sophie Hermann


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Dagobert Duck


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner (slippers)


----------



## steph22

Daiane Sodre


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Beth Behrs


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid: Vogue US 2019 -05


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Janhvi Kapoor


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

JUICE WRLD


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Duckie Thot


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## CenterStageBLN

US-athlete Diane Dixon


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas and Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz and Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## merc_g

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Justin Theroux


----------



## steph22

Megan Wollover


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B - Upper Case Flat Loafers


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Lisa Parigi


----------



## steph22

Mavournee Hazel


----------



## steph22

Yan Yan Chan


----------



## steph22

Alisha Aitken-Radburn


----------



## steph22

Ksenija Lukich


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hughes


----------



## steph22

Brooke Hogan


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## steph22

Lindy Klim


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Stefanovic


----------



## bobobob

Marina Fois zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Orvokki

Brigitte Macron with Dauphine bag


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Tao Wickrath


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Bailee Madison


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## l0veileen

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## lv_katie

Mariah Carey (from Kerry Washington Instagram)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## bobobob

Larsen Thompson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Wu zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liya Kebede zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Delphine Arnault


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Milly Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Brittany Xavier


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## pixiejenna

Sophie and nick had their second wedding in her custom LV wedding dress.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Donna D’Errico


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## lv_katie

Kirsten corley (wife of chance the rapper) at the lion king premiere


----------



## MmeM124

World champs!


----------



## lv_katie

lv_katie said:


> Kirsten corley (wife of chance the rapper) at the lion king premiere


She had the LV slippers too !


----------



## steph22

Jessica Blevins


----------



## thewave1969

MmeM124 said:


> World champs!


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Katherine Ryan


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## afcgirl




----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ben Simmons


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams - Rivoli Sneaker Boot


----------



## bobobob

Rachel McCord


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Bailee Maddison


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams -  Rivoli Sneaker Boot


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas and Sophie Turner


----------



## bobobob

Meagan Camper


----------



## steph22

Karen Clifton


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## bobobob

Ruby Rose


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress  Dilraba Dilmura


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Zhang Zifeng


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Jessie Li


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Travis Scott


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Allison Janney


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kaitlynn Carter


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Phiona88

Janice Man


----------



## Phiona88

Yuri Kwon


----------



## steph22

Mollly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kaley Cuoco
> View attachment 4515338


Correction - Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Elle Evans


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Mark Wright


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Brigitte Macron


----------



## Fierymo

Towie’s Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan during a state visit to France.


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Wayne Rooney


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Bryan Tanaka


----------



## bobobob

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Kaitlynn Carter


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Giorgia Gianetiempo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Slick Woods


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## OneMoreDay

Karlie Kloss.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Slick Woods


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton - Monogram Velours Gracie  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## campfire

Chiara Ferragni via Instagram


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## steph22

Kaitlynn Carter


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## bobobob

Indya Moore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Corey Gamble - Runner Sneaker


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Katharine Foster


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## Bee-licious

Instagram celebrity. Love the way she wore her shawl. Loving this limited edition shawl.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Receveur


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Justin Timberlake


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Sofía Reyes


----------



## steph22

Christine and the Queens


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Kelsey Asbille


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Doona Bae


----------



## steph22

Marina Fois


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Indya Moore


----------



## steph22

Sirivannavari Nariratana


----------



## steph22

Cody Fern


----------



## steph22

G.E.M


----------



## steph22

Rainie Yang


----------



## steph22

Pop band Itzy


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## ditzydi

Justin Timberlake


----------



## steph22

Snooki


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

June Ambrose


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Geller


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner (slippers)


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

While touring the new US factory in Texas. Pics from Google images/news.


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Chambers


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Yasmin le Bon


----------



## steph22

Nick Grimshaw


----------



## steph22

Oliver Cheshire


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Naomi Scott


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## NeLVoe

steph22 said:


> Hailee Steinfeld
> View attachment 4572468


That's Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Grace Coddington


----------



## steph22

Cody Simpson


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumi


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Carine Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Doona Bae


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## bobobob

Chloë Grace Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Claudia Kim


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Jung


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Jeongyeon


----------



## bobobob

Bae Donna


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

TWICE’s Tzuyu


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Jang Mi Hee


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Jung Eun Chae


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Han Ye Seul


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Jung


----------



## bobobob

Claudia Kim


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Lee Som


----------



## bobobob

Korean rapper Mino


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actor Zhu Yilong


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Dilraba Dilmurat


----------



## bobobob

Korean actor Woo Do-Hwan vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean actor Joo Ji-Hoon vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean Actor Ha Jung-Woo vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean actor Choi Woo-Shik vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean singer Cha Eun-Woo vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean actor Jung Woo-Sung


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tommy Fury and Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Jessica Biel
> View attachment 4581198


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Julie Bishop


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Kaitlynn Carter


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Bethany Joy Lenz


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz and friend


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Tyga


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with her LV monogram bag. I believe this may be a vintage soccer ball style bag referred to as ‘Ballon France 98 World Cup’ bag.


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## steph22

Model Jordan Barrett


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Model Natasha Oakley


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## steph22

Fashion journalist Kate Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Blogger Tash Sefton


----------



## steph22

Fashion blogger Nadia Fairfax


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## acquiredtaste

V from BTS in LV men’s spring-summer collection.


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## dustgirl

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with her Louis Vuitton Frank Gehry bag


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Miss World

South African TV presenter Bonang Matheba with her Petite Boite Chapeau bag.


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> View attachment 4617061


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Krystal Nielson


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Frankie Essex


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## steph22

Jessica Mulroney


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson wearing her Louis Vuitton Capucines in black.


----------



## Miss World

Kelsey Calemine with her Louis Vuitton Petite Boite Chapeau Monogram bag.


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson with her monogram canvas Nano Speedy bandolier bag.


----------



## Miss World

Bonang Matheba is a South African television presenter and style icon. Her she is wearing the Louis Vuitton Petite Boite Chapeau Monogram bag on various   occasions. Looks fabulous!


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson wearing her Louis Vuitton On The Go Giant Monogram bag in the colour Creme at the airport.


----------



## Miss World

Model Devon Lee Carlson wearing the Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette bag.


----------



## Miss World

Gigi Hadid with her Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette bag.


----------



## Miss World

Model Devon Lee Carlson wearing the Louis Vuitton Dauphine Giant Reverse Monogram bag.


----------



## Miss World

Lori Harvey with the Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette bag.


----------



## Miss World

Lori Harvey wearing the Louis Vuitton Petite Boite Chapeau in reverse monogram.


----------



## Miss World

Nicky Hilton wearing the Louis Vuitton Cannes bag in reverse monogram.


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson with her Louis Vuitton Twist bag in a beautiful metallic colour.


----------



## Miss World

Model Devon Lee Carlson with her various Louis Vuitton Capucine bags. She has an amazing collection of Louis Vuitton and Saint Laurent bags.


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allan


----------



## steph22

Megan Gale


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Brittny Ward


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara (sneakers)


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## Miss World

Elisa Johnson with her green Louis Vuitton Capucines bag.


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Curtis Pritchard


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber (photo shoot)


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber (photoshoot)


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Draya Michele
> View attachment 4639834



correct picture


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Nigo


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Colombian singer  J Balvin


----------



## bobobob

Tyga


----------



## bobobob

Takashi Murakami


----------



## bobobob

Rapper Pop Smoke zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Damson Idris zimbio


----------



## steph22

Stormi Webster


----------



## JoeDelRey

Min Yoongi from BTS


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber (photo shoot)


----------



## Purselover724

Heather Dubrow with an lv puffer and jungle otg!


----------



## steph22

Olympia Valance


----------



## steph22

Jojo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Caroline Dauer


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Maxie25

steph22 said:


> Jojo Siwa
> View attachment 4643970



Hi!  This is the Josh backpack, right?


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brittany Matthews, g/f of Chiefs' Patrick Mahomes, at the game 2/2/20


----------



## steph22

Amy Hart


----------



## MommyDaze

Floyd Mayweather at Super Bowl LIV looking a hot mess.


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Tommy Fury


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allen


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriquez


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Melissa Satta


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Molly-May Hague and Tommy Fury


----------



## steph22

Jessica Mulroney


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## anasanfran

Natti Natasha, singer from the Domican Republic (hmmm...is it real LV??)


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## anasanfran

Natti Natasha, Dominican singer


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Storm Reid


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Stefanie Giesinger


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Hannah Godwin


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Donna D'Errico


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## Miss World

Megs The Stallion with her On The Go tote bag in denim/red.


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander - Pre fall 2020 shots


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone - Pre fall 2020 shots


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## gelbergirl

wow!  She carried 2 at the same time!


----------



## mdcx

Actress Laura Harrier's LV collection can be seen in this shot:
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/laura-harrier-los-angeles-home-36749670


----------



## EpiFanatic

gelbergirl said:


> wow!  She carried 2 at the same time!


Love this. Audrey did what she wanted to do. So confident in herself.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## angelhe91

Kim Kardashian and your bag


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## Fierymo

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Francesca Allen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux – Pre-Fall 2020 shots


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Andi Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Michele Morrone (365 Days/DNI)


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Louis Vuitton Pre-Fall 2020-01 shots

Lea Seydoux



Billie Lourd






Samara Weaving




Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Afalonsaa

*Emma Roberts*





source https://afalona.com/emma-roberts/


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Melissa Leong


----------



## steph22

Martha Kalifatidis


----------



## steph22

KC Osborne


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Pip Edwards


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Stormi Scott


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Tommy Fury


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Wayne Rooney


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Catherine Deneuve with a Speedy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Frankie Essex


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## JoeDelRey

Thai actor Win Metawin


----------



## JoeDelRey

Thai actor Bright Vachirawit Chivaaree


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Gia Giudice


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Tristan Thompson


----------



## steph22

Rob Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## acquiredtaste

Suga from BTS dynamite promo teaser


----------



## acquiredtaste

Jungkook : Dynamite Teaser Photo
Wearing LOUIS VUITTON denim zip through hoodie (Sold out)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn and Christian Richard


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## mdcx

Machine Gun Kelly and Meghan Fox:


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Fashion designer Xenia Adonts


----------



## steph22

Fashion writer Camille Charriere


----------



## steph22

German influencer Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

RosalÃa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Knight


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodríguez


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## lv_katie

Lakers nba finals - lv trunk


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Skai Jackson


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## lv_katie

Monica and tp 26


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler (R)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Leighton Meester


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Christine Anstead


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## LittleStar88

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## Fierymo

Indian actress Ananya Panday


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## lv_katie

Jimmy Fallon in front of the Macy's LV practicing for the parade.


----------



## steph22

Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Mary J. Blige on the TV show Power Book II: Ghost.


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## bobobob

RHOC's Braunwyn Windham-Burke - L'Ingenieux


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid (hat)


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

DJ Khaled


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Mary J. Blige from the TV show Power Book II: Ghost.  Onthego GM(?) and jacket from LV.


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## Fierymo




----------



## Stephie2800

steph22 said:


> Machine Gun Kelly
> View attachment 4918365




OMG, I love this KeepAll so much but it was impossible to get in the Danish LV store.


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## killuazoldyck

j-hope from BTS wearing Stitched Teddy Pullover


----------



## Alexis168

Kim Taehyung of BTS


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Nicole Ponsetto


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Kelly Dodd


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

True Thompson


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Aimee Song (songofstyle)


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Chiara


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Lexy Panterra


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Haddish


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Libbie Mugrabi


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## Alexis168

Not sure if it was posted.  BTS wearing LV/Virgil Abloh at 2021 Grammy’s.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Aniston 3/15/2021
Coussin


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Saffire Matos


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## Fierymo

Nollywood actress Genevieve Nnaji from her Instagram feed


----------



## PrincessMe

Eliza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Maddie Ziegler


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Jordan Alexander


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## PrincessMe

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## _vee

Meg Thee Stallion


----------



## Fierymo

Thandiwe Newton from Vogue In the Bag series.  Packing cube.


----------



## _vee

Moneybagg Yo


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Melissa Cohen


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Alexis168

Any K-Pop fans? Nayeon from TWICE. Credit: W magazine


----------



## steph22

Eiza González


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## PrincessMe




----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## _vee

Gucci Mane


----------



## _vee

Gucci Mane


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Devin Booker


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Léa Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## _vee

Moneybagg Yo


----------



## _vee

Amrezy


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## _vee

Ella Bands


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier – LOfficiel Paris (May 2021)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## _vee

Gunna


----------



## _vee

Bia


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Skai Jackson


----------



## _vee

Bia


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## Fierymo

Ghanaian actress Jackie Appiah


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Naomi Osaka


----------



## steph22

Beverly Knight


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Paris Fury


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Leann Rimes 6/2/21


----------



## _vee

Ella Bands


----------



## _vee

Amrezy


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Faye Resnick


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## _vee

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## _vee

Youtube/Instagram Influencer Makeup Shayla


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Diane Keaton


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts (mules)


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## Krystelle_S

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Savannah Smith


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## steph22

Josefine Haaning


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Russell Wilson


----------



## _vee

Lil Baby


----------



## _vee

Saweetie


----------



## _vee

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## Alexis168

Kim Taehyung of BTS


----------



## Fierymo

Jackie Appiah


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## JoeDelRey

BTS


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo 7/9/21


----------



## _vee

Nicki Minaj


----------



## _vee

Tracy Romulus


----------



## _vee

Saweetie


----------



## _vee

PNB Rock


----------



## PrincessMe

Melissa Gorga


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LeAnn Rimes 7/18/21


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis (SATC filming)


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## songan

Moka Fang (方媛)


----------



## songan

Liu Yi Fei (刘亦菲) January 2021






















SOURCES:





						Liu Yifei and the Capucines | LOUIS VUITTON ®
					

LOUIS VUITTON Official USA Website - The Chinese-American actress embodies the Capucines in a new palette of fresh and vibrant colors for Spring.




					us.louisvuitton.com
				











						刘亦菲全身LV，传言即将官宣品牌代言人是真的？_女士手提包_什么值得买
					

此文图片来源于微博@明星爱街拍和@路易威登官方。刘亦菲新鲜出炉的私服LOOK，12月22日现身上海，捂得这么严实， 要不说小编一眼看不出来这是她。简




					post.smzdm.com
				



https://www.8days.sg/sceneandheard/...is-vuitton-brand-ambassador-ignites-14088564/https://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/fa...vmh-liu-yifei-as-brand-ambassador-1234719330/


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## songan

Dilraba Dilmurat (دىلرەبا دىلمۇرات / 迪丽热巴 迪力木拉提 )
Uyghur ethnicity actress in China










ADDITIONAL OFFICIAL LV VIDEO: Dilraba Dilmurat, Ming Xi, E A Cappucines
SOCIAL MEDIA INFLUENCER PLATFORM LITTLE RED BOOK & LV PARTNERSHIP: LRB & LV


----------



## songan

Dilraba Dilmurat Airport Fashion





Mini Pochette     //////               Mini Dauphine


----------



## songan

Sunmi (이선미) South Korean singer & performer:










SMWimP


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## songan

Fan Bing Bing (范冰冰), Chinese actress and model, depicted with LV Alma GM in Classic Monogram


----------



## songan

Actress Tiffany Tang (唐嫣) wears the mini shoulder bag component of the Limited Edition 2019 Cruise Collection: Catogram Paname Set in the Infrarouge Monogram. The Catogram Paname Set was designed by pet lovers Grace Coddington and Nicolas Ghesquière.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lady Gaga 7/30/21


----------



## songan

SONIA LYSON, Minor Actress and Social Media Maven, Carrying a Louis Vuitton COUSSIN PM in Red.
July 2021







Coussin PM Reference Code: M57790


----------



## songan

Sonia Lyson, German actress:


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## songan

LV Cappucines Mini in Rose Poudre
(European Union 2021 Release)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reference#: M56983


CREDIT: @tamara


----------



## songan

Zoe Tay (郑惠玉)
53 year old Singaporean actress and former model




LV Limited Edition Malle



LV Limited Edition Cappucines Mini
SOURCE: @zoetay10


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julia Roberts 8/1/21


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Justin Bieber


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Lara Bingle for Vogue Australia


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## gottabuyit

Simone Biles


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## songan

CAPRI, ITALY - JULY 30, 2021
Supermodel Natasha Poly wears the Louis Vuitton Wild at Heart capsule collection's Neverfull MM.



Natasha carries her Etain Birkin 35 and her LV Neverfull MM tote in Cream Autres Toiles Monogram; both stuffed to the brim.


----------



## songan

Singaporean actress *Zoe Tay *holds onto her Louis Vuitton On the Go MM tote bag in Bicolor Monogram Empriente Leather with a non-LV, custom, black & white leather strap added on for easy lugging. It looks like she's wearing an LVUF Limited Edition Collection Water-Repellent Sporty Hooded Parka and Louis Vuitton After Game Sneakers.


----------



## bigverne28

Demi Rose


----------



## songan

This is Iranian-German, TV presenter, Samra Hunt and her football player husband, Aaron Hunt.

LV Men's Signature Shirt
LV Petit Boite Chapeau
Chanel J12 watch
LV Monogram Eye Trunk iPhone Case


----------



## songan

*LV×宋佳×李佳琦 2020 collection*

The campaign featured singer/actress Song Jia (宋佳) and livestream host/Guinness World Record holder Li Jiaqi (李佳奇).



LV Boite PM Chapeau Souple
LV Monogram Dress Shirt
LV Silk Monogram Tribute Bandeau

SOURCES: Little Red Book, jingdaily.com









						Who is Li Jiaqi, China’s millionaire ‘Lipstick King’?
					

He has close to 40 million fans on Douyin, China’s version of TikTok, donated masks to Wuhan and won the hearts of Chinese women on social media everywhere




					www.scmp.com


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## _vee

Ella Bands


----------



## songan

Negin Mirsalehi was invited to the LV cruise event in June 2021.


----------



## songan

*Gabriella Berdugo*


Natan belt//Roger Vivier slides//Vintage LV clutch


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## songan

*Due Arisara Thongborisut* (actress in Thailand)
Look at all that ice... *bling bling*


----------



## songan

Irene Kim (아이린)
Korean-American 5'10" model, beauty and fashion blogger and television personality.


----------



## songan

*Somi (소미) is a 20 year old K-pop solo performer and former member of the girl group I.O.I. 
She's half Dutch and half Korean.*


*The LV Cappucines and Coussins have been heavily promoted by LVMH in recent years. 
Here's Somi's selfies as **social media "ads" **for Louis Vuitton:*


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JUNE 5, 2021
Bella Hadid (24 year old model)
*


Bella Hadid* wore a Louis Vuitton (LV) embellished fringe mini dress, LV boots with wedge block heels and carried a LV minaudiere item to the Louis Vuitton Parfum dinner.


----------



## songan

*Bella Hadid *
Louis Vuitton Horizon Suitcase Soft Jacquard 55 Fuchsia in Knit with Silver-tone


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Jason Oppenheim


----------



## steph22

Simone Biles


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis (SATC filming)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## Fierymo

Pics only please.  Comments here are too distracting

For comments post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-lvs-comments-only.344351/

Thanks


----------



## songan

*Emma Stone*
*Louis Vuitton Petite Malle Red Monogram Vernis Leather Crossbody Bag*  (M54180) 







This was posted once before in May 2021, but I felt that this bag needed more of a spotlight with close-ups of the vernis monograming. 
It's gorgeous and rare.


----------



## songan

*Almuneda Lapique *is a Spanish socialite and niece of socialites/entrepreneurs Myriam Lapique and Cari Lapique



PARIS, FRANCE - MAY 21: Almuneda Lapique wears black sunglasses, a white lace bra underwear, oversized zipper jacket from Isabel Marant,* Louis Vuitton Petit Malle crossbody case bag with gray/yellow/pale blue Louis Vuitton monogram coated canvas and Pop Blue leather closure with silver-toned hardware*, Acne denim jeans, vintage zebra pattern knee high boots.

*

*


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts*, Serbian socialite, Parisian fashion personality, designer/owner of Attire Clothing

Xenia Adonts wears earrings, a necklace, a black leather biker jacket, a gray wool ribbed top, a *Louis Vuitton Petite Malle crossbody case bag in silver Epi leather* (M55309), black and white partly leather pants, Prada black leather shoes. (She's not wearing over-the-knee boots; the shoes and partly leather pants may make it seem that way as an optical illusion).


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* (German model and socialite)


^ Louis Vuitton Dunes Sunglasses in turquoise
Louis Vuitton Blue Lagoon Monogram Swimsuit (from S/S 2021)
Cartier Jus-en-clu bracelets
Cartier Love necklace 
Fendi Fendimania watch
Jacquemus Le Chiquito leather top handle bag in turquoise


----------



## songan

*Regina Anikyn*, French actress and model, wears a blue checked pattern monogram Louis Vuitton denim jacket, matching Louis Vuitton pants and two crossbody cylinder shaped mini bags from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## songan

Kylie Jenner



Louis Vuitton Homey Flat Mules in Rose Clair

SOURCE: starstyles.com


----------



## songan

*Charli d'Amelio* - professional dancer, actress on commercials, TikTok millionaire



^ Louis Vuitton Easy Pouch on Strap
Sorojah Design Haus Yin & Yang Skirt Set (revamped)
Steve Madden Slinky Sandals in Black


----------



## songan

Taeyeon (태연) - Korean solo singer signed under SM Entertainment & former member of K-pop girl group SNSD



Louis Vuitton Tulle Tiered Skirt
Louis Vuitton Alma BB (The Alma BB Architettura handbag is featured in the LVxFornasetti capsule, a highlight of the Fall-Winter 2021 season).
Louis Vuitton Patti Wedge High Boot


----------



## Bagetina

andre leon talley


----------



## songan

Model Moka Fang opts for her LV Cappucines for her dinner outing with family.


SOURCE: https://www.8days.sg/sceneandheard/...having-dinner-which-they-couldn-t-lou13990208


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a troubled, rich writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). She wears an all-black ensemble: Alexander McQueen Lace Panel Blazer, Alexander McQueen Lace Trim Ruffled Skirt and Alexander McQueen Square Belt with a Louis Vuitton bag in episode 13.



Louis Vuitton Locky BB Bag


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji *(서예지) acts as troubled writer Ko Mun-Yeong in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), episode 15, where she wears a Louis Vuitton Victorian-inspired Short Sleeve Cocktail Dress.




Louis Vuitton Victorian-inspired Short Sleeve Cocktail Dress
	

		
			
		

		
	




SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아).  In episode 15, she wears a full-on Louis Vuitton outfit.





Louis Vuitton Spring 2020 Ready-to-Wear


Louis Vuitton Cannes Bag


Louis Vuitton Madeleine Platform Sandals

SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). In episode 16, she wears a runway dress from Louis Vuitton Spring 2020 Ready-to-Wear.



SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

For the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), actress *Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) plays Ko Mun-Yeong, a glamorous woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past. In episode 16, she wears head-to-toe Louis Vuitton.





Louis Vuitton Sleeveless Knit Top


Louis Vuitton Shirt with Button Up Collar


Louis Vuitton Ruffled Skort


Louis Vuitton Capucines Mini Bag 


Louis Vuitton Swift Loafer

SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

Romee


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## songan

Lisa Banhozer


LV Coussins PM in Camel (SOLD OUT)
Style# M57791


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## songan

*Lisa Banholzer* is seen wearing a total Louis Vuitton look: LV jacket with LV reversible belt and LV Puffy Platform Pumps



SOURCE: gettyimages


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer
This kpop star wears LV T-shirt and LV runway handbag. She's part of the 4th generation of K-pop.



SOURCE: instagram


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) s her free PR gift from LV-- the Onthego Tote!


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - 20 year old K-pop star


SOURCE: Facebook fanpages


----------



## songan

*Somi *(소미)


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미)
20 years old//South Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer//4th generation of K-pop








Louis Vuitton Puffy Platform Pumps
Style# 1A8T8X
Louis Vuitton Coussins MM (SOLD OUT)
Style# M57783

SOURCE: @somsomi0309, https://us.louisvuitton.com/


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) s her LV Coussins!


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer
Somi gets a PR gift from Louis Vuitton!


----------



## songan

*Somi (전소미)*


----------



## songan

*Somi* (소미) 08.14.2021
Louis Vuitton Macadam Backpack


SOURCE:








						소미 - 걸그룹/여자연예인 - 시티
					

소 미




					www.city.kr


----------



## songan

*SoMi* (소미)- K-pop idol




*Louis Vuitton (LOUIS VUITTON)
Game on Vanity PM / 3,430,000 won*

SOURCE:








						영앤 리치앤 큐티~ 전소미 인스타그램 속 명품백 파해치기
					

아이돌 그룹 아이오아이(I.O.I) 멤버에서 지금은 솔로 활동으로 열활중인 가수 전소미!!!   요즘 영&리치&프리티&큐티 의 대명사로 떠오르는 중인데...!  10대 20대를 대표해 정말 패셔너블하게 명품을 잘 소화해낸다는 호평도 자자하다고~  인간 BIRTHDAY 전소미의 인스타 속 '명품백'을 모아보자!   고고링 루이비통 (LOUIS VUITTON)




					content.v.kakao.com


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Sophie Turner *- Louis Vuitton Onthego tote


SOURCE: @joejonas


----------



## songan

*Jeon SoMi* (전소미) - solo K-pop singer and dancer
She is the Canadian-Dutch-Korean version of Ariana Grande.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LV Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear*

MONOGRAM STRIPE FLOUNCE SLEEVE BLOUSE
Style Reference # 1A91VJ
MONOGRAM OPENWORK LEATHER HOODIE
Style Reference # 1A91EJ


----------



## songan

* SoMi* (소미) - 20 year old K-pop idol

Somi is clothed in all *new* Louis Vuitton from the *Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear* collection.

*SIDE STRAP T-SHIRT*
Reference Style: 1A4PFB
*RETRO ORGANIC COTTON DENIM STRAIGHT-CUT JEANS*
Reference Style: 1A9126
*B BLOSSOM BRACELET, YELLOW GOLD, WHITE GOLD, ONYX, WHITE MOTHER-OF-PEARL AND DIAMONDS*
Reference Style: Q95757 $20,000.00


----------



## Alexis168

Ten from WayV K-Pop:


----------



## songan

*SOMI *(소미)
08.16.2021


SOURCE: https://www.picuki.com/


----------



## songan

*Kim Seo Hyung* (김서형) wears the LV City Steamer in episode 7 of Mine. Product ID # M55345


----------



## songan

*Irene Kim (아이린)* - model and entrepreneur
Louis Vuitton F/W 2021: Architettura Cannes Bag


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## songan

LV Men's Fall/Winter 2021 -  이민호


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu* / Wu Yi Fan (吴亦凡) - Louis Vuitton Mens Fashion 2022




SOURCE: weibo, inf.news, buro247.sg/fashion/news


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu* (吴亦凡)



@kriswu
@virgilabloh


----------



## songan

*Virgil Abloh - *designs for Louis Vuitton Mens 2021-2022 collection


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Channing Tatum


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic* - Serbian socialite and celebrity 





LV Cameo and Coin Bikini Top (SOLD OUT)
LV Cameo and Coin Bikini Bottoms (IN STOCK), item # 1A9AM0

SOURCE:@tamarakalinic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Regina King 8/21/21


----------



## songan

K-pop star *SOMI* (소미) plays a guessing game with all the newest Louis Vuitton bags. And then summarizes all her ready-to-wear LV outfits from her recent photoshoot.


----------



## songan

Actress* Dilraba Dilmurat *(Uighur: دىلرەبا دىلمۇرات / Chinese: 迪丽热巴 迪力木拉提):


----------



## songan

Korean-American actress *Han Ye-seul* (한예슬):


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu *(吴亦凡) - Chinese-Canadian actor, singer and ex-member of EXO




SOURCES: sohu.com, buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Jeon Somi *(전소미) - half-Dutch and half-Korean K-pop idol

Fall 2021: LV Neo Noe bag


----------



## songan

*Somi *(소미) - singer and performer wears *new season* Louis Vuitton





LV Beach Monogram Cropped Tank Top $1,150
LV Capucines Mini $1,220
LV Paseo Flat Comfort Sandals $1,120


----------



## songan

Actress *Wendy Zhang* (张子枫) is in a 2019 runway outfit and carrying a LV Cannes bag.


SOURCE: kknews.cc


----------



## songan

*Dilraba Dilmura*t (迪丽热巴 / دىلمۇرات) with the Louis Vuitton Vanity in 'Game On' colorway




SOURCE: sohu


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## luvpurses03

Sofia Andres, a Filipino celebrity and style icon.


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragani* - Fashion Entrepreneur & Commercial Model

CAPRI, ITALY - 08.26.2021



Louis Vuitton Short-Sleeved Pyjama Top

Louis Vuitton Blue Monogram Pyjama Style Shorts

Dior Gem Bracelet in Yellow Gold and Diamonds


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## songan

*Wang Yi Bo* (王一博) - Chinese actor, singer, rapper, dancer, motorcycle racer


Source: Weibo blog


----------



## songan

*Dilraba Dilmura*t (迪丽热巴 / دىلمۇرات) - Chinese actress of Uyghur ethnicity


Source: SPOTV NEWS


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## songan

WHO: Rebecca Ferguson
WHAT: Louis Vuitton dress and Petite Malle clutch
WHERE: Reminiscence world premiere 
WHEN: August 11, 2021


SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## songan

8/23/2021* Blake Lively *shows off her Louis Vuitton Capucines BB.


SOURCE: IG@blakelively


----------



## songan

*Kris Wu* (吴亦凡) - Chinese-Canadian singer and actor


----------



## emmui

RM from BTS on VLIVE with the Carrot Pouch from FW 2021/2022 Everyday Capsule collection


----------



## songan

*Victoria Song* / Song Qian (宋茜) arrives at the Shanghai airport in coral orange and white.
The knit dress and lace-up booties mark this as an early autumn outfit. The furry, orange Chanel bag is cute!



SOURCE: Sina Weibo blogs


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Nicole Ari Parker (filming SATC)


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) wore LOUIS VUITTON Apron Mini Dress ($3,850 USD) in Penthouse season 3 episode 13.


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## _vee

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## _vee

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## songan

Chinese actress *Tiffany Tang* (唐嫣 Tang Yan) carries a Louis Vuitton PR gift.




SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## _vee

Meek Mill


----------



## _vee

Gunna - Sunglasses and Coffee Cup


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## songan

*Emma Chamberland* - model


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## _vee

Rick Ross


----------



## steph22

Tina Knowles


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## _vee

Moneybagg Yo


----------



## _vee

Sarah Patterson (married to NBA player Patrick Patterson)


----------



## _vee

Ella Bands


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## _vee

Lil Durk


----------



## beastofthefields

Various dancers


----------



## songan

Actress *Han Ye-Ri* (한예리) wore LOUIS VUITTON Stud Detail Glitter Dress ₩6,620,000 at upcoming tvN drama, Hometown 《홈타운》 press conference on 2021.09.15. Hometown 《홈타운》 is about a series of bizarre murders set in 1999.


----------



## songan

*Jeon Somi* (전소미) - Danish-Korean-Canadian singer, dancer, performer
The K-pop idol was photographed at the airport with her LV Keepall as her carry-on.


----------



## _vee

Matijana, wife of NBA player Terrence Ross


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragani with her Louis Vuitton Papillion Trunk Bag



The Jacquemus La Maille Neve Knit Cropped Top is the latest trend sweeping Instagram. Inner boob exposure. Try at your own risk.


----------



## _vee

India Royale


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## songan

Emili Sindlev sported a model off-duty look and carried a LV Mirror Speedy 35 in between runway shows during Milan Fashion Week.


#MFW


----------



## steph22

Aida Domenech


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Kim Hyo-Jin (김현주) carried LOUIS VUITTON Capucines MM, Magnolia (S$7,750) in JTBC's Lost episode 7.


----------



## songan

Ana De Armas


Louis Vuitton Coussin MM


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## Alexis168

Nayeon of K-Pop Group TWICE


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Bailey


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## songan

Actress Kim Hyo-Jin (김효진) carried LOUIS VUITTON Capucines MM in the color Magnolia in episode 7 of the South Korean hit show Lost (인간실격).


----------



## songan

Chinese actor and singer Kris Wu / Wu Yi Fan (吴亦凡):


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Tom Daley


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## songan

Actress Zoey Meng aka Meng Ziyi (孟子义) wears LV x Nigo apparel. 


SOURCE: twitter fansite


----------



## songan

Korean-Dutch Canadian singer Jeon SoMi (전소미) & her Montsouris backpack:


SOURCE: Osen News


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 19, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CA
Actress Jennifer Connelly wears LV Resort 2022 to the Emmy Awards.

SOURCE: https://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic @ the LV S/S 2022 runway show



#PFW # Paris Fashion Week
SOURCES: IG


----------



## songan

The front-row Louis Vuitton S/S 2022 fashion show attendees all wore full-on Louis Vuitton outfits.
(L-R: actress Maria Bakalova, actress Eiza González, and actress Chloe Bailey)


#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK
SOURCE: https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/ph...ext-to-Borat-Subsequent-Moviefilm-actor-Maria


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
High fashion model Emma Chamberlain was a guest at the LV S/S 2022 runway show.

#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK
SOURCE: IG@emmachamberlain


----------



## songan

Dilraba Dilmurat ( دىلرەبا دىلمۇرات /  迪丽热巴 迪力木拉提 )


SOURCE: Sina Weibo fan blog


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Xenia Adonts is a Serbian socialite and fashion entrepreneur living in Paris, France.

She specifically paid for ombre platinum blonde hair coiffed into a high ponytail to complement her Louis Vuitton outfit, which includes an LV Fornasetti mini dress, LV Twist bag, and LV cap-toed pumps set on geometric triangle heels. The silhouette and graphic prints evoke a 1960's vibe. 

Xenia was selected as a guest of the Spring/Summer 2022 fashion show set inside the Lourve.


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: IG@xeniaadonts


----------



## songan

Vogue contributing writer Irene Kim (아이린) models the new Louis Vuitton Trianon PM. 
She's clad from head-to-toe in Louis Vuitton Fall/Winter 2021-2022.


SOURCE: IG@ireneisgood


----------



## songan

The Attico founders Giorgia Tordini and Gilda Ambrosio attend the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2022 runway show at the Lourve. Christine Centenera, Gilda Ambrosio, and Giorgia Tordini wait for entry to begin.



(L to R: Amina Muaddi, Giorgia Tordini, Gilda Ambrosio, and Camile Charriere)


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: IGstories@gildaambrosio


----------



## songan

Gwen Steffani 
Louis Vuitton Aviator Bag in Bordeaux


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## songan

Actress Sophie Turner and her musician husband, Joe Jonas, wore Louis Vuitton to attend an event last summer. Sophie Turner poses with the Creative Director of Louis Vuitton Nicolas Ghesquiere. What a pretty Coussin bag!





SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## _vee

Fabolous (Rapper)


----------



## songan

Ana De Armas @ JFK airport



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

K-pop singer SoMi (소미)


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## songan

Free-style skating star Eileen Gu, otherwise known as Gu Ailing (谷爱凌), poses with Nicolas Ghesquière backstage at the LV Spring/Summer 2022 runway show. She's wearing LV Fall/Winter 2021 with a gold Coussin bag from the LV Fall collection.


SOURCE: 小红书@路易威登


----------



## steph22

Retta


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

South Korean actress and model HoYeon Jung


----------



## steph22

Rapper Pnb Rock


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## songan

Sophie Turner




Sophie Turner is a LV brand ambassador for the UK.
She's wearing her The Mannei coat with a black LV Pont 9.

SOURCES: IGstories@themannei, IGstories@sophiet


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## songan

Veronika Heilbrunner - high fashion model represented by Viva Models


SOURCE: IG@vernonikaheilbrunner


----------



## songan

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## bigverne28

Adele LV Monogram Coat


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## Hammerice22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## songan

Sophie Turner
^ Louis Vuitton Lv Squad Boot Sneakers


----------



## Alexis168

Jimin of BTS


----------



## songan

Emili Sindlev - Danish model


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

K-pop idol Jeon Somi (전소미) is the Louis Vuitton brand ambassador for South Korea.


----------



## songan

Phoebe Dynevor as the cover of Harpers Bazaar November 2021 issue:






SOURCES: IG@phoebedynevor, https://forums.thefashionspot.com/t...r-2021-phoebe-dynevor-by-josh-shinner.405375/


----------



## songan

Supermodel Karlie Kloss with millionaire heir Joshua Kushner:


^ Louis Vuitton Capuccine


----------



## songan

Red + Pink = 2020-2021
Red and pink together was a faux pas in the past, especially with regards to the dark pink. Now it's seen as a fresh combination.

Leonie Hanne


----------



## songan

Park Gyu-Young (박규영) plays a well-educated and prestigious character in Dali and Cocky Prince. 
She carried a black LV Cannes bag in episode 6.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## songan

Sophie Turner



^Louis Vuitton Mini Accessories Pochette Bag


----------



## songan

Jeon SoMi ( 전소미 ) - Korean-Dutch-Canadian K-pop idol


----------



## songan

Actress Heart Evangelista


----------



## songan

Phillipines' sweetheart Heart Evangelista painted over her LV Capucines.


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## ccbaggirl89

actor Kumail Nanjiani with his mom at Marvel Eternals movie screening 11/1/21


----------



## songan

Simon Gong otherwise known as 龚俊 (Gong Jun):



SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 3, 2021 - DOHA, QATAR
Fashion Trust Arabia Gala Dinner

Jessica Kahawaty (جيسيكا قهواتي) - Lebanese Australian model


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 4, 2021 - DOHA, QATAR
Lebanese Australian model Jessica Kahawaty (جيسيكا قهواتي) attended Virgil Abloh's "Figures of Speech" exhibition. She's wearing LV Mens ready-to-wear from the Cruise Collection and Spring/Summer 2021 collection.

This is a recurrent trend for 2021-- women wearing Menswear and men wearing Womenswear.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## songan

Models Choi Hyun & Lee Hojin for GQ Korea October 2021 issue:


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## songan

Larsa Pippen with LV monogram face mask & LV Petite Malle:


----------



## songan

Lisa Banholzer


Coussin PM in Taupe <---Fall 2021 Color


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Candace Cameron, from her IG 11/7/21


----------



## songan

French actress/brand ambassador Lea Seydoux modeled a two-tone LV Capucine.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

Hyun Ji Shin (off-duty high fashion model) converses with fellow model Gigi Hadid:


----------



## songan

Model Adual Jok Akol wore Louis Vuitton for the cover of Harper’s Bazaar Brasil, November 2021.


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## songan

Model Ivy Getty is the great-granddaughter of Jean Paul Getty, an industrial era oil tycoon.


----------



## songan

Megan Fox
Louis Vuitton Monogram Utility Bag


----------



## songan

Amy Day - reality TV star


	

		
			
		

		
	
 <--- autumnal Alma BB outfit


----------



## songan

Nicole Bass - professional wrestler


LV Neverfull in Damier Ebene


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## Hammerice22




----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## songan

Taeyeon (태연) - K-pop singer 









 Louis Vuitton Wild V Hoop Earrings, Louis Vuitton Patch Varsity Jacket,  Louis Vuitton Micro Check Knit Top,  Louis Vuitton Loop Bag,  Louis Vuitton Asymmetrical Waist Bermuda Shorts,  Louis Vuitton Archlight Slingback Pump 
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan (昆凌)


LV Petite Malle


----------



## songan

Megan Fox
Louis Vuitton Monogram Utility Bag


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid


----------



## keishapie1973

Kandi Burruss


----------



## songan

Rosa Fanti was photographed in Milan wearing the heart shoulder bag from the LV Fall in Love collection (Qixi collaboration).


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Hannah Brown


----------



## steph22

HoYeon Jung


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## steph22

Isabela Merced


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Spike Lee


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Louis Vuitton


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian and North West


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## bigverne28

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Laura Harrier


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## _vee

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Naomi Osaka


----------



## DuRoBags

Hwasa of Mamamoo, K-pop artist


----------



## DuRoBags

Hwasa again for Harpers Bazaar Korea


----------



## bigverne28

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Naomi Osaka


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## bigverne28

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bigverne28

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Pete Davidson


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

North West


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Brittany Matthews, g/f of Chiefs' Patrick Mahomes, 1/9/22


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Tilly Ramsay


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Francia Raisa


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## keishapie1973

Chloe Bailey


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Tyler the Creator


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## beautycase

Not sure if anyone shared this already. 
But jimin from BTS:


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Georgia Sinclair


----------



## _vee

Jordyn Woods


----------



## _vee

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Vargas


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Issa Rae


----------



## steph22

Declan Donnelly


----------



## steph22

Sekai Wright and Jordan Chiles


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Corey Gamble


----------



## bobobob

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Candace Cameron, from her IG 3/3/22


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Emma Mackey


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Emma Laird


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Judd


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Marina Fois


----------



## steph22

Eve Jobs


----------



## steph22

Ava DuVernay


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sophie Hermann


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Patrick Mahomes, at his wedding reception in Hawaii 3/12/22


----------



## steph22

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kimpel


----------



## steph22

Hoyeon Jung


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## uhpharm01

Wendy Williams photo from TMZ


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Ava Duvarney


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Amber Gill


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## minnie04

BTS men RTW.


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Peyton List


----------



## bigverne28

Venus Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Joanna Krupa


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Amanda Stanton


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Skai Jackson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blake Lively 4/24/22


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Simone Biles


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Kacey Musgraves


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## bigverne28

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jung Ho-Yeong


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

HoYeon Jung


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Eileen Gu


----------



## steph22

Renate Reinsve


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Eileen Gu


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## Indiana

steph22 said:


> Chloe Grace Moretz
> View attachment 5397189


Lol at first glance, looks like she’s pushing a hoover!


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Gemma Hart


----------



## steph22

Alexa Ray Joel


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Deepika Padukone


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Eve Jobs


----------



## steph22

Iris and Maude Apatow


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Ava DuVernay


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## poleneceline

Miyawaki Sakura


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Corey Gamble


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Dr. Jen Armstrong


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## bigverne28

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bigverne28

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jourdann Dunn


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jourdann Dunn


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE MINNIE


----------



## poleneceline

KIM TAEYEON


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE MIYEON


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzales


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## poleneceline

Kim Taeyeon


----------



## COCOLUVR

Camille Vasquez- Johnny Depp’s lawyer LOL

View attachment 5417883


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Brielle Biermann


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Niall Horan w/girlfriend Amelia Woolley


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## poleneceline

ITZY Yuna


----------



## poleneceline

LOONA Heejin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Victor Cruz


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

NBA player Russell Westbrook


----------



## steph22

model Carlo Sestini


----------



## steph22

Iris Apatow


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## steph22

Anna Ewers


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pivovarova


----------



## steph22

Ricki-Lee Coulter


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodríguez


----------



## steph22

Kate Ritchie


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## steph22

Tina Knowles


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## Tyler_JP

*Le sigh* Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Iris Apatow


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr – Harpers Bazaar Singapore (June 2022)


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## MilkBread

Ahn Hye-jin aka Hwasa


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sophia Vergara's 50th birthday cake... (from her IG)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Diane Keaton, in character for a movie


----------



## steph22

Kristina Rihanoff


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ana de Armas -- LV dress 7/13/22


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Bumbles

Miranda Kerr and game on heart bag!    (Side view)


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## keishapie1973

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Emma Hernan


----------



## MilkBread

Kylie Verzosa


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Diane Keaton, outside Beverly Hills LV 7/28/22


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Iris Apatow


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Emma Chamberlain


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## Fierymo

Kandi Burruss


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Louis Vuitton


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Travis Scott


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## Tyler_JP

David Bailey and Catherine Deneuve arrive in Paris in style...


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Emma Herman


----------



## steph22

True Thompson


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## Tyler_JP

Angelina Jolie   
Has anyone since Audrey Hepburn or Catherine Deneuve made the monogram print look so chic?


----------



## steph22

JoJo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Danni Minogue


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Priscilla Presley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo's airport baggage, handled by her driver 8/29/22


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mariah Carey 9/17/22


----------



## steph22

Rachel Lindsay


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Travis Scott


----------



## steph22

Lauren Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## Tyler_JP

Lauren Bacall


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tyler_JP said:


> Lauren Bacall


Look at that casual cigarette


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Jaden Smith


----------



## steph22

Milly Alcock


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Lea Seydoux


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Janet Jackson


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## LVtingting

steph22 said:


> Ruth Negga
> View attachment 5624196


----------



## steph22

Samara Weaving


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Haim sisters


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Hoyeon


----------



## steph22

Ella Richards


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dyvenor


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajowski


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## sweetshine

A few of my fave LV looks…Jessica Simpson. Posh Spice. And 1970’s Cher


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lauren Sanchez, gf of Amazon's Jeff Bezos


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## steph22

Alicia Vikander


----------



## steph22

Ava DuVernay


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emily Ratajkowski 10/16/22


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Dynevor


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## Tyler_JP

Handsome Alain Delon...


----------



## l0veileen

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Delta Goodrem


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Danielle Haim


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## HAZE MAT

Pharrell rocking his bag/duffle.


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ortega


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Grace Coddington, Oct 2022


----------



## steph22

Amelia Gray Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meghann Fahy w/Leo Woodall, via her IG 12/20/22


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## TC1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Meghann Fahy w/Leo Woodall, via her IG 12/20/22
> View attachment 5675024


This is Theo James. Leo Woodall plays Jack on TWL and they are dating IRL


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## Fierymo

Nollywood star actor RMD from instagram page


----------



## steph22

Lara Spencer


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## plastic-fish

steph22 said:


> Amelia Hamlin
> View attachment 5676994


Looks off to me, like it might be a replica…


----------



## MommyDaze

plastic-fish said:


> Looks off to me, like it might be a replica…


Very off. Those handles belong on a 25


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------

